# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Ναϊας II [Εξπρές Ναϊάς - Naias II, Express Naias, Comte de Nice]

## AegeanIslands

Καλουντε οσοι Θυμουντε,Γνωριζουν,Νοιωθουν,κατι για το πλοιο αυτο να
συμμετασχουν.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο για εμένα άρχισε ώς εφιάλτης αλλα κατέληξε όνοιρο! Αρχικά το θυμάμαι να περνάει 10 μέτρα απο τα βράχια της Σύρου, να γυρνάει καταπληκτικά στην άγκυρα, να έχει απαράδεκτα 3ο κοσμικους χώρους με στενούς διαδρόμους, και εκπληκτική ταχύτητα για την ηλικία του. Αυτό όμως που θυμάμαι έντονα ήταν οι τόνοι τσιμέντου στα καταστρώματα!!!! Το πλοιο έπεφτε πλάγια και φόρτοεκφόρτωνε απο τον πρύμα δεξιά καταπέλτη μιάς που ο πρυμιός ήταν τόσο στενός που ίσα χώραγε ένα φορτηγό. Στην επιστροφή απο Μ-Τ-Σ στον Πειραιά έπεφτε κάθετα στην ΑΡ προβήτα της Καραϊσκάκη έβγαζε τα λίγα φορτηγά (συνήθως τσιμεντάδικα) και μετά έκανε άλλη μανούβρα και έδενε με την ΔΞ πάντα! Φοβερές εικόνες! Απέφευγα όσο μπορούσα να ταξιδεύω με αυτό αφού το Αφροδίτη ήταν απλά το Τέλειο! Άλλαξε όμως για εμένα η εικόνα γι αυτό όταν ταξίδεψα σε ένα απο τα τελευταία του ταξίδια στο Αιγαίο, τότε που έκανε το βραδυνό για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο (νομίζω έφτανε και Ικαρία). Τότε με συνόδευε μία θυλική ύπαρξη που έκανε εκείνο το πλωρίο μπαλκονάκι κάτω απο την Δεξιά βαρδιόλα να φαντάζει το μπαλκόνι του Παραδείσου σε ένα απο τα ομορφότερα ηλιοβασιλέματα....

----------


## Apostolos

¶ς προσθέσουμε μία φώτο του τσιμεντόπλοιού που τόσο αγαπήσαμε!!!!! Τότε στην αλλαγή χρωμάτων απο την Hellas Ferries.

NAIAS II.JPG
Η φώτο είναι απο μία καθηγήτρια μου απο την σχολή

Για να δούμε και την απόδειξη των λογόμενων μου  :Smile: 
KONTRA NAIAS II SANTORINI.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλά τι μας θύμισες τώρα  :Wink: 
που είναι αυτές οι κόντρες τώρα

----------


## Apostolos

Και με μία φοβερή συνάντηση που ποιά σπάνια βλέπουμε! 
SYROS PORT!.JPG

Γουστάρετε?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γιατι, πιστευεις να ξαναδεις κατι παρομοιο??

----------


## Νaval22

Αμάν μη βάζεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες και πάθουμε τίποτα!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια δεκαετία πριν και όμως έχουν αλλάξει τόσα πολλά. 
Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό να θυμόμαστε ότι κάποτε στις θάλασσές μας ταξίδευαν ορισμένα από τα πιο όμορφα πλοία που γεννήθηκαν ποτέ. Η μόνη παρηγοριά είναι ότι κ΄ποια λίγα συνεχίζουν να ταξιδεύουν.
Εδώ, το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" στην Τήνο.


Το Ναϊάς ΙΙ στην Τήνο.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Παιδιά γιατί δεν οργανώνει κάποιος να ανέβουν όλες αυτές οι φωτογραφίες σε ένα site (και ποιος να είναι αυτός που έχει τις περισσότερες :Wink:  θα έφτανα στο σημείο να πω ότι είναι και συγκινιτικές

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί φίλε τις θές σε site? Εδώ μιά χαρά δέν είναι? Τις έχεις βρεί πουθενά αλλού σε τέτοιο μέγεθος? Ίσως σε ανάλυση 150χ200 με τίποτε μεγάλα γραμματα για το copyright!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σχετικά με τις φωτογραφίες. Προσωπικά σας μιλάω και σας λέω ότι όσες φωτογραφίες έχω ευχαρίστως να τις μοιραστώ με όποιον θέλει. Οι φωτογραφίες οι δικές μου ξεκινούν από το 1994. 
Για μένα το σημαντικό είναι να μοιράζεσαι. Επίσης, θα επιθυμούσα να δω φωτογραφίες πιο παλιές που έχουν τραβηχτεί από άλλους.
Αν κάποιος ψάχνει για κάτι, ας το πει και αν το έχω ευχαρίστως να το δούμε μαζί.
Και για του λόγου το αληθές, το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" στη Μύκονο.

Το Ναϊάς ΙΙ στη Μύκονο.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάντως, η ανάλυση είναι πολύ μικρή και οι φωτογραφίες χάνουν πάρα πολύ. Αν υπάρχει λύση στο θέμα αυτό θα ήταν πραγματικά ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι δύο παλιόφιλοι στη Σύρα. Το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ' και το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη". Με μια λέξη: ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ.

Ναϊάς ΙΙ - Εξπρές Αφροδίτη.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Για μένα αυτές οι εικόνες μοιάζουν σα βγαλμένες απο παιδικό όνειρο θα ήθελα πολύ να δω ακόμα περισσότερες με αγαπημένα πλοία και αγαπημένα σινιάλα απο το παρελθόν.

----------


## polykas

Eίσοδος του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.¶λλες ωραίες εποχές.............
Naias II 7.JPG

----------


## polykas

ΤΟ  ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.

----------


## Apostolos

Εκπληκτικές οι φώτο σου.... Συγχαρητήρια! Ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στις παραπάνω υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, ας προσθέσουμε και μια μελαγχολική από την μακρά περίοδο του παροπλισμού του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, η οποία ξεκίνησε λίγες ημέρες μετά το ναυάγιο του "Εξπρές Σαμίνα".
Εδώ, λοιπόν, ως "Εξπρές Ναϊάς" και τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας που έστειλε για σκράπ ορισμένα από τα πιο αγαπητά πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας και με την ευχή να μην στείλει στο ίδιο ταξίδι και τα λίγα συμβατικά που της έχουν απομείνει ......

Το Εξπρές Ναϊάς στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## polykas

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ ΣΥΡΟ --ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

naias 2--.jpg

----------


## polykas

ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ΑΡΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΑΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΝΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΕΥΣΕΙ.
tinos apagoreftiko-.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Μία φοβερή φώτο του Απόστολου Κουρμπέλη στη Σύρο το Μάρτιο του 1990. Το Ναίάς ΙΙ με όλους τους πρυμιούς καταπέλτες ανοιχτούς με όλο το δρόμο! Είπατε κάτι για κανονισμούς???
NAIAS II @ SYROS march 1990.jpg

----------


## Simos

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Έχω κάνει ταξίδι με το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ Πειραιάς - Σύρο 8 μποφόρ και δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.

----------


## polykas

AΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ--ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ 2004.ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.


TINOS APAGOREYTIKO.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Φαντασου τι θα γινοταν εξω απο το λιμανι!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μια φωτο του παροπλισμενου πλεον, (μετα το ναυαγιο του Golden Vergina) Ναϊας ΙΙ, στην Ε1. 8-1-01

18.JPG

----------


## polykas

Αναχώρηση από την Μύκονο.



naias II..jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μιας και μπήκαμε στις λεπτομέρειες, ας θυμηθούμε μια ακόμα εικόνα από το πάνω deck.

Εν πλω Ναϊάς.jpg

----------


## Leo

Στην Γέφυρα είναι ο καπετάν Αργύρης Σαρρής?

----------


## polykas

Συνάντηση του πλοίου στην όμορφη *ΣΥΡΟ* με το Πηνελόπη Α.Ρεμέντζο της πλώρης με μεγάλη ακρίβεια από τον cpt Avδρέα Νάζο.




SYROS.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία φίλε Leo είναι του 1998, οπότε ξέρεις καλύτερα ποιος πλοίαρχος είναι.
Να σου αφιερώσω μια φωτογραφία που μας θυμίζει Χριστούγεννα. 
Λίγο ετεροχρονισμένο, αλλά νομίζω αξίζει τον κόπο.

Το Αστέρι του Ναϊάς ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Φιλε,
Αυτες οι εικονες ειναι γραμμενες ανεξιτιλα στη ψυχη οσων βλεπουν αυτη τη φωτογραφια και νιωθουν μια πιεση στο στομαχι και μια περιεργη ευφορια, δεν εχω παρα να ευχαριστησω το συμφορουμιστη *polykas* που με τη δημοσιευση του προκαλεσε αυτα τα συναισθηματα αποψε!

----------


## polykas

Ναιάς ΙΙ με Εξπρές Απόλλων παρέα στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου.







r-10.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Λιμάνι Τήνου*.Το ένα πλοίο είναι εν ζωή το άλλο όχι.
           Από το αρχείο του *ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ.*






1.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  μία  φώτο  στην  πρωινή  έξοδο  του  από  Πειραιά  περνώντας  μπροστά  από  την Πειραϊκή.


EXPRESS NAIAS.jpg

----------


## polykas

Το *Ναιάς ΙΙ* ήταν ένα καταπληκτικό καράβι στην γραμμή Σύρου- Τήνου και Μυκόνου.Εάν κάποιος έχει κάποια φωτό του πλοίου γυμνό θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη να το δούμε.Ευχαριστώ.

Αναχώρηση του πλοίου για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.

2 (95).jpg

----------


## polykas

Ρεμέντζα ακριβείας δεν έκανε μόνο ο *cpt Τζώρτζης* αλλά και ο *cpt Aνδρέας* *Νάζος.*Συγκεκριμένα ένα όμορφο ρεμέντζο του τελευταίου στην *Τήνο.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε Polyca.
Όσο για το καράβι αυτό τι να πει κανείς ....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αναχώρηση του πλοίου για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.


Aπο την πλωρη της Αφροδιτης την εβγαλες? Γυρω στα 1995-1997?

----------


## esperos

Και  κάτι  σχετικό  αλλά  λίγο  προγενέστερο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τελειοοοοοοοοοο! Αλλα η πλωρη στα αριστερα.... Ποιο τελεια!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" στη Μύκονο.
Πριν από μία δεκαετία.

Στη Μύκονο.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Ναιάς ΙΙ.* Τα λόγια περιττεύουν.





scan0056.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mε τα παλια σινιαλα της HF που το εστειλαν αδιαβαστο...

----------


## polykas

*NAIAΣ ΙΙ.*ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ.




Naias II .jpg

----------


## Leo

Αααα καλά φίλε polykas... Μεγαλείο..!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Του ποτε ειναι η φωτογραφια? Δεν πιστευω να ειναι δυσκολο να αναγραφεται διπλα στην καθε φωτογραφια!

----------


## karystos

Να ρωτήσω επίσης τι δουλειά είχε χαράματα το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ επί Αγαπητών στην Τήνο;

----------


## polykas

Πρέπει να το είχε πιάσει απαγορευτικό.

----------


## polykas

Μιά διαφορετική άφιξη ώρας ,του *Ναιάς ΙΙ* στην *Τήνο.*




Naias II .jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Την εβαλες σε λαθος θεση. Αυτη η μαγεια επρεπε να ειναι ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΟΝΕΙΡΩΝ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!!  καταπληκτικη!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε polycas.
Μοιάζει σαν πίνακας ζωγραφικής.

----------


## polykas

Αφήνοντας τον *Πειραιά.*


1 (1).jpg

----------


## esperos

Αφήνοντας  τον  Πειραιά,  τότε  με  τα  σινιάλα  Κατσουλάκου.


NAIAS II.jpg

----------


## polykas

Καταπληκτική φωτό* espere* σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## polykas

Kαι από μένα μία φωτό.Παίζοντας με τα κύματα.
Αρχείο *Λέανδρου.*


*[ATTACH]*4616*[/ATTACH]*

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αφήνοντας  τον  Πειραιά,  τότε  με  τα  σινιάλα  Κατσουλάκου.


Επιτελους να το δω και με τα παλια σινιαλα αλλη μια φορα! Ομολογω οτι μου αρεσουν πιο πολυ απο τα ΑΑ!!

----------


## karystos

¶φιξη στη Μύκονο μάλλον το 1987 με αερίδι και καπετάνιο τον Ανάργυρο Σαρρή. Το πως σταμάτησε και γύρισε με όλο αυτό το δρόμο είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. Η πλώρη είναι του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο μεγάλο μώλο.

----------


## karystos

Κι εδώ λίγο μετά το Τρίμεσο, 1986, φωτογραφημένο από το ΔΗΛΟΣ σε ένα ταξίδι προς Αμοργό. Δε συζητάμε για πατημένο πρωτόκολλο, ο κόσμος στην κόντρα γέφυρα μιλάει από μόνος του. Ο πλαινός καταπέλτης μισάνοιχτος, προφανώς για καλύτερο εξαερισμό, επειδή όποιος έχει ζήσει το γκαράζ του με τους φορτηγατζήδες να "σηκώνουν" αέρα για τα αερόφρενα δεν το ξεχνάει ποτέ. Το αν έγινε ή δεν έγινε το προσπέρασμα θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα θέμα για κουίζ.

----------


## Leo

Ακόμη με τσούζουν τα μάτια μου!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Όσο γαι τους καταπέλτες από τον ¶γιο Νικόλα στη Σύρο...τέρμα κάτω ανοιχτός ο πρυμιός... Σήμα κατατεθέν:???:

----------


## polykas

To πλοίο εν πλώ για *Σύρο*.....Leo.. :Smile: 






Naias II .jpg

----------


## karystos

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, χαρακτηριστική επί 17 χρόνια καθημερινά για το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ. Μια μικρή παρατήρηση μόνο, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι από Σύρο.

----------


## polykas

Oρθώς φίλε *karyste* όντως το πλοίο έχει φύγει από την Σύρο.Η φωτό που ακολουθεί είναι σε ένα ρεμέντζο του πλοίου στην Σύρο.





scan0188.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία, νομίζω, σημαντική.
Τα χειριστήρια του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ".
Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη εν πλω σε ένα ταξίδι το φθινόπωρο του 1999.

Χειριστήρια Ναϊάς ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη για πολλοστη φορα σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζεις και βαζεις και εμας τους μικροτερους μεσα σε μια ακτοπλοια που στο παρα τσακ δεν προλαβαμε να απολαυσουμε.Θελω να σου κανω δημοσιως μια ερωτηση,γιατι θα ειναι απορεια πολλων.Πραγματικα το 1999 ποσες φωτογραφιες ειχες τραβηξει και ποσα ταξιδια ειχες κανει;Γιατι σχεδον καθε φωτογραφια σου ειναι του 1999.Εκεινη τη χρονια πρεπει να εκανες 5000 μιλια.Ευχομαι το ιδιο και για το 2009. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Δεν ταξιδεύει ο Roi ... με ότι να είναι...  :Razz: , ψάχνεται και διαλέγει Capt. Nionio  :Very Happy: . Θα κάνω μια μικρή παρατήρηση... Δεν μου αρέσουνε τα χειριστήρια αυτά. Είναι μάλλον άκομψα, παρόλο που κατασκευάστηκαν από μάλλον κομψό λαό... Εσύ φίλε μου Roi που έχεις πολλά στη συλλογή σου, λέω να μας βάλεις και κανένα κομψό κλασικό ή μοντέρνο.... αλλά να φαίνεται και τι κάνουμε, με διαβαθμίσεις full, half, slow.... κλπ.. :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Roi* επίτρεψε μου μια ερώτηση, ερώτηση ενός ανθρώπου με το 1\100 των δικών σου εμπειριών και γνώσεων πάνω στα παλιά μας ακτοπλοικά.  :Smile: 

Είναι σίγουρα τα χειριστήρια του ΝΑΙΑΣ ??? Γιατί βλέποντας *αυτή τη φωτογραφία* με τα χειριστήρια του Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα είναι πανομοιότυπα.

Και καλά τα χειριστήρια μπορει να είναι της ίδιας εταιρείας, αλλά και η βαρδιόλα είναι σχεδόν ολοίδια, μέχρι και το ξύλο της κουπαστής, μέχρι και τα κολονάκια, μέχρι και ο ξύλινος πάγκος στα αριστερά της φώτο !!!

Ζητώ εκ των προτέρων συγγνώμη αν λέω καμμιά χαζομάρα.  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Haddock

Φίλε Espresso,

Εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνονται πανομοιότυπα αφού τα βαπόρια είναι αδερφά. Αν παρατηρήσεις όμως τις δύο φωτογραφίες θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν λεπτομέρειες που διαχωρίζουν τις δυο βαρδιόλες και τα χειριστήρια τους. Παραδείγματος χάριν, οι καλωδιώσεις και οι πρίζες είναι διαφορετικές. Θα ανακαλύψεις κι άλλες μικροδιαφορές συγκρίνοντας τις δυο φωτογραφιες.  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *paroskayak* σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν γνώριζα οτι επρόκειτο για αδελφά πλοία.  :Surprised: ops:

Όσο για τις μικροδιαφορές που επεσήμανες, τις είχα προσέξει, αλλά ήταν τόσο μεγάλη η ομοιότητα στα υπόλοιπα που τις παρέκαμψα. :roll:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλοί μου φίλοι, είναι πολύ σημαντικό όταν μία φωτογραφία προκαλεί σχόλια και αφορμή για ανταλλαγές απόψεων.
Τα ταξίδια που κάναμε το 1999 ήταν πραγματικά πάρα πολλά. Ο λόγος ήταν απλός. Μας είχαν απολύσει από τη δουλειά και έτσι είχαμε χρόνο και χρήματα (της αποζημίωσης) για ταξίδια.
Όσα ταξίδια δεν κάναμε τόσα χρόνια τα κάναμε εκείνη τη χρονιά.
Φυσικά το πρώτο ήταν για τη Σύρο για να συναντήσουμε το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" που εκείνη την εποχή ξαναξεκινούσε μετά από μακρά περίοδο παροπλισμού.
Σχετικά τώρα με τα χειριστήρια του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ", μοιάζουν πραγματικά πολύ με του "Golden Vergina" αφού πρόκειται για αδελφά πλοία.
Φίλε Leo πες μας πώς λέγεται το όργανο που φαίνεται αριστερά στη φωτογραφία, το οποίο μάλιστα λείπει από τα χειριστήρια του "Golden Vergina".
Όσο για το αν είναι όμορφα ή όχι, νομίζω ότι δεν το συζητάμε. Είναι τα χειριστήρια του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" και αυτό τα λέει όλα.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι ο επναλήπτης της γυροσκοπικής πυξίδας. Το "παλυνόριο" ναυτικά. Απο αυτό έτσι όπως είναι σκεπασμένο βλέπουμε την πορεία. Αν το ξεσκεπάσουμε και του βάλουμε πάνω του την διόπτρα πέρνουμε διοπτέυσεις και βρίσκουμε την θέση του πλοίου. Στο Ναϊάς, στην διάρκεια που υπηρέτησε την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα αποκλείεται να χρησιμοποιήθηκε διόπτρα..... Γνωρίζετε βέβαια ότι εδώ πάμε με το μάτι από κάβο σε κάβο και ότι θέλουμε άλλο το κάνει το ραντάρ και το GPS. Αυτά για την Ναϊάδα!

Για να δούμε τι δεν πήγε καλά ένα πρωινό.... όταν το Ναϊάς έπεσε πάνω στην πρύμη (αν θυμαμαι καλά) σε ένα προπορευόμενο Απόλλωνα... 1/2(?), λίγο πρίν/μετά το κόκκινο? Για θυμηθείτε οι εν Πειραιεί κατοικούντες και περί την Ναυτιλία ασχολούμενοι... Αυτό θυμάμαι εγώ... εσείς βάλτε τα υπόλοιπα  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Espresso Venezia οταν εγινε το ναυαγιο ειχαν χρησιμοποιησει το ΝΑΙΑΣ και σαν πιλοτο για τις ερευνες που εγιναν κατω για αγνοουμενους ειδικα στο γκαραζ αλλα και αργοτερα οταν μελετηθηκαν τα τεχνικα θεματα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Τα ταξίδια που κάναμε το 1999 ήταν πραγματικά πάρα πολλά. Ο λόγος ήταν απλός. Μας είχαν απολύσει από τη δουλειά και έτσι είχαμε χρόνο και χρήματα (της αποζημίωσης) για ταξίδια.*
> *Όσα ταξίδια δεν κάναμε τόσα χρόνια τα κάναμε εκείνη τη χρονιά*.


Συγνωμη για το off topic αλλα,ο φιλος Αντωνης με αναγκαζει.Η συνηθης συμπεριφορα μετα απο απολυση ειναι στεναχωρια,απογοητευση και αγχος για το μελλον.Αντι για ολα αυτα ο Αντωνης πηρε την αποζημιωση του και λεει:"Που θα την φαω;Μα και βεβαια ταξιδευοντας στο Αιγαιο με τα βαπορια που αγαπω,στα νησια που αγαπω και στα νησια που θα αγαπησω"...Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο απο εναν μικρο που θελει να ταξιδεψει πολυ...Αυτα τα project ομως με εχουν φαει...Πολυτεχνειο και κουραφεξαλα...:???:

----------


## karystos

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Leo. Είναι ιστορικά χειριστήρια αλλά δεν είναι όμορφα. Το χαρακτηριστικό τους ήταν, ότι τα είχε στη μέση της βαρδιόλας κι ο καπετάνιος δεν μπορούσε να τα χειρίζεται ο ίδιος, επειδή δεν έβλεπε πίσω, κι έτσι φώναζε τις κινήσεις, που στο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ τις έκανε επί χρόνια ο ασυρματιστής, ο Φωστέρης. Στα τελευταία χρόνια τις έκανε κι ο καπτα Νίκος Βασιλικής, σημερινός πλοίαρχος του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, υποπλοίαρχος τότε του Ανάργυρου Σαρρή, κι απ' ότι λέει "έκλεβε" και λιγάκι. Τον επαναλήπτη της γυροσκοπικής έναν πλοίαρχο έχω δεί εγώ να τον χρησιμοποιεί και μάλιστα σε ρεμέτζο, τον Σπύρο Μαντζουράτο με το μέγάλο SUPERFERRY στην ¶νδρο. 

Το ατύχημα στον Πειραιά είχε γίνει με τον "κανονικό" ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ, δεν ήταν και τόσο "ανώδυνο", αλλά στο ΝΑΙΑΣ προλάβανε και κλείσανε την τρύπα με στρωμάτσες κλπ. Καπετανιοι πρέπει να ήσαν ο Θηραίος και ο Σαρρής. Αυτά από αφηγήσεις επειδή πολύ λίγα είχαν γίνει γνωστά. 

Το ναυάγιο θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να έχει δώσει παράταση ζωής στο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ, επειδή σαν αδελφό θα μπορoύσε να ρίξει φώς στο νεφέλωμα γύρω από το stabilizer και το ρήγμα που προκάλεσε. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε με δικαστική απόφαση το πλοίο να "δεσμευτεί" ώσπου να τελεσιδικήσει η υπόθεση. Φαίνεται πως τα πράγματα λειτούργησαν αντίθετα κι έστειλαν το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ μια ώρα αρχύτερα στο Aliaga. Ο πρόεδρος πάντως ακούστηκε να λέει αρκετές φορές στη δίκη "Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να πάμε να ρίξουμε μια ματια σ΄αυτό το ΝΑΙΑΣ", που είχε διαλυθεί πριν από δύο χρόνια.

----------


## Leo

Ναι αυτούς τους καπεταναίους είχα στο μυαλό μου κι εγώ... τώρα που το λες επιβεβαιώνω ότι αυτό θυμάμαι κι εγώ. Οπως αναφέρεις όντως ελάχιστα βγήκαν προς τα έξω... Δεν ξέρω που ακτιβώς έγινε, γιατί έγινε (υποθέτω κοντρίτσες, τότε ήτανε must οι κόντρες και οι ταρζανιές). Θυμάμαι τον καπετάν Ανάργυρο στο ΝΑΙΑΣ να είναι αυτοπροσώπως στην γέφυρα στο πέρασμα του βαπορίου μέσα από τις φλέβες.

Για το σχόλιο περί ναυαγίου συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά "πρακτικοί" λόγοι το έστειλαν πρίν είναι "αργά"  :Wink: ...

----------


## Kalloni

> Στα τελευταία χρόνια τις έκανε κι ο καπτα Νίκος Βασιλικής, σημερινός πλοίαρχος του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, υποπλοίαρχος τότε του Ανάργυρου Σαρρή, κι απ' ότι λέει "έκλεβε" και λιγάκι..


Αμα γερασει και ο καπτα Νικος θα του κλεβουνε κι αυτουνου οι υποπλοιαρχοι. Παντως για την ωρα δεν εχει αναγκη  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*NAIAS II. AGAPITOS LINES*

----------


## esperos

Πρωινή αναχώρηση από Τζελέπη, Αύγουστος 2000.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ενα μηνα πριν το ναυαγιο της Βεργινας, την οποια βλεπω στα δεξια, στην πρυμη του Αγια Γαληνη!

----------


## Haddock

Ρεμέτζο στη Μύκονο το 1988. 

Copyright - Πηγη

----------


## polykas

Express Naias--Tinos

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου....

----------


## nautikos

*Ναιας ΙΙ*, εξω απο την _Ερμουπολη_. Σεπτεμβριος 1995... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Πηγη:www.worldshipsocietyrotterdam.nl

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Παράθυρο στο παρελθόν.
Φωτογραφία από γνωστό caffe της Σύρου το χειμώνα του 1997.
Το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.

Ανιπεβεβαίωτες φήμες αναφέρουν ότι στο συγκεκριμένο caffe σύχναζαν κατά καιρούς (αλλλά όχι ταυτοχρόνως) δύο γνωστά μέλη του forum.
Ο ένας είναι ο γνωστός φανατικός υποκτηρικτής της ΝΕΛ και ο άλλος ταξιδεύει αυτή τη στιγμή σε δυτικές θάλασσες.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους. Ιδιαίτερα στους παραπάνω δύο αναφερόμενους, στον Django, τον Vinman, τον Polyca, τον Rocinante και τον Paroskayak.

Al caffe.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φανταστική εικόνα...με το Ναιάς στα πολύ καλά του!!!
Βλέποντας την εκπληκτική φωτογραφία σου μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό οι πρωινές αναχωρήσεις των Ναιάς και Παναγία....το 1992 και το 1993...τότε που έξω απο κάθε πλοίο γινόταν μάχη για το που θα μπούν οι επιβάτες...και με τους ''κράχτες''του κάθε πλοίου να φωνάζουν τα δικά τους αστεία επιχειρήματα για να πείσουν τον κόσμο να προτιμήσει ένα απο τα δύο....
''Εδώ το πλοίο που δεν βρωμάει ποδαρίλα''φώναζαν έξω απο το Ναιάς....''Απο εδώ με το γρήγορο''φώναζαν απο το Παναγία....''εμείς πάμε σίγουρα''απαντούσαν απο το Ναιάς...και η απάντηση απο την πλευρά του Παναγία,''απο εδώ με το ευλογημένο''.........
Αλλές εποχές...άλλες εικόνες...και νιώθω πολύ τυχερός που της έζησα,μα ακόμα πιο τυχερός που φίλε Roi μου τις επαναφρεις στην μνήμη μου μέσα απο τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου....
Ενα ευχαριστώ πιστεύω δεν φτάνει....

----------


## sea_serenade

Roi με αποτελείωσες............

----------


## mike_rodos

Λογικό είναι σε τέτοια καφέ με θέα το λιμάνι να συχνάζουν καραβολάτρες... Και εγώ εκεί θα είμουν για καφέ κάθε μέρα!!!

----------


## Leo

Μόνο φίλε mike_rodos θα βλέπεις Ιθάκη αντί για  Ναϊας.. :Very Happy: ..

----------


## Django

Η μεταβατική περίοδος. Τα σινιάλα της Agapitos Lines έχουν σβηστεί το όνομα του πλοίου όμως δε έχει αλλάξει και εξακολουθεί να αναγράφεται στον καθρέφτη. Το πλοίο αποπλέει από Σύρο για Πειραιά. Μάλλον 1999. 
Ανταποδίδω την αφιέρωση, με φιλικους χαιρετισμούς στον Roi.

----------


## vinman

Τιμές και δρομολόγια του 1990..!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Vinman δεν εισαι ενταξει. Τι ηθελες τις τιμες.
Μελαγχολησα τωρα. Τελικα εχουν αλλαξει τοσο πολυ τα πραγματα.
ΜΕ 6 ΕΥΡΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ?????? :Very Happy: 
Τωρα χωρις πλακα ο Vinman κρατα ενα εξεραιτικο υλικο στα χερια του και θελω να τον ευχαριστησω θερμα για το οτι το μοιραζεται μαζι μας. Με πολυ χαρα ανυπομωνω να τον συναντησω στη Ραφηνα που αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει δηλωσει συμμετοχη.
Να εισαι παντα καλα Vinman

----------


## vinman

> Φιλε Vinman δεν εισαι ενταξει. Τι ηθελες τις τιμες.
> Μελαγχολησα τωρα. Τελικα εχουν αλλαξει τοσο πολυ τα πραγματα.
> ΜΕ 6 ΕΥΡΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ??????
> Τωρα χωρις πλακα ο Vinman κρατα ενα εξεραιτικο υλικο στα χερια του και θελω να τον ευχαριστησω θερμα για το οτι το μοιραζεται μαζι μας. Με πολυ χαρα ανυπομωνω να τον συναντησω στη Ραφηνα που αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει δηλωσει συμμετοχη.
> Να εισαι παντα καλα Vinman


Όντως οι τιμές μας κάνουν να μελαγχολούμε σε σύγκριση με τις τωρινές...
Όσο για το αρχείο μου όπως έχω ξαναπεί είναι τιμή μου και χαρά μου να το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας...
Εξάλου μην ξεχνάτε ότι την ίδια χαρά με εσάς αισθάνομαι και εγώ όταν βλέπω το δικό σας υλικό...
Τα καλύτερα έρχονται....και θα έρχονται όσο πιο συχνά μπορώ...!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το όμορφο "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" στη Μύκονο το Σεπτέμβριο του 1999. Σαν να το ξέραμε ότι ήταν η τελευταία του λαμπρή χρονιά και το αποθανατίσαμε όπως του άξιζε (υπάρχει μια ολόκληρη σειρά από φωτογραφίες).
Σε λίγο θα έπεφτε και αυτό στα χέρια της Minoan Flying Dolphin.
Η εταιρεία αυτή κατέχει το μοναδικό θλιβερό ρεκόρ να καταφέρει να στείλει τόσα και τόσα πλοία στην Ινδία και την Τουρκία κρίνοντάς τα αναξιόπλοα, μη ανταγωνιστικά και μη αποδοτικά.
Αν το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" είχε γλυτώσει από το "σκοτεινό 1999", ίσως σήμερα και να ζούσε.
Προσοχή μεγάλη, όμως, διότι ότι έχει απομείνει απειλείται αυτή τη φορά από ένα νέο και εξίσου "σκοτεινό 2008-2009".
Η ιστορία φαίνεται να επαναλαμβάνεται, δυστυχώς, για μία ακόμα φορά σαν φάρσα.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο και συνοδοιπόρο polyka, στον μάγο-vinman, στον παντεπόπτη Leo και στον Rocinante από τη Νεφελοκοκκυγία.

Για το φίλο polyka.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Το όμορφο "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" στη Μύκονο το Σεπτέμβριο του 1999. Σαν να το ξέραμε ότι ήταν η τελευταία του λαμπρή χρονιά και το αποθανατίσαμε όπως του άξιζε (υπάρχει μια ολόκληρη σειρά από φωτογραφίες).
> Σε λίγο θα έπεφτε και αυτό στα χέρια της Minoan Flying Dolphin.
> Η εταιρεία αυτή κατέχει το μοναδικό θλιβερό ρεκόρ να καταφέρει να στείλει τόσα και τόσα πλοία στην Ινδία και την Τουρκία κρίνοντάς τα αναξιόπλοα, μη ανταγωνιστικά και μη αποδοτικά.
> Αν το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" είχε γλυτώσει από το "σκοτεινό 1999", ίσως σήμερα και να ζούσε.
> Προσοχή μεγάλη, όμως, διότι ότι έχει απομείνει απειλείται αυτή τη φορά από ένα νέο και εξίσου "σκοτεινό 2008-2009".
> Η ιστορία φαίνεται να επαναλαμβάνεται, δυστυχώς, για μία ακόμα φορά σαν φάρσα.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο και συνοδοιπόρο polyka, στον μάγο-vinman, στον παντεπόπτη Leo και στον Rocinante από τη Νεφελοκοκκυγία.
> ...


Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Αντώνη...
Πραγματικά μία υπέροχη φωτογραφία απο ένα εξίσου υπέροχο σκαρί..
Αλλές εποχές...παλιές και αγαπημένες...
Τότε που δεν μας ενοχλούσε το στριμωξίδι στα καταστρώματα του Ναιάς πηγαίνοντας για Σύρο...
Τότε που ξυπνούσαμε απο τις 4 τα ξημερώματα απο τη λαχτάρα που είχαμε να μπούμε στο πλοίο και να αναχωρήσουμε απο Πειραιά στις 8...
Τότε που βλέπαμε τον Βασίλη Αγαπητό στην πλαίνη μπουκαπόρτα να υποδέχεται τους επιβάτες...
Τότε που όλοι,επιβατες και πλήρωμα ήταν μία παρέα....
Αξέχαστες στιγμές...
Να είσαι καλά που μας τς θυμίζεις με κάθε ευκαιρία...

----------


## polykas

A ρε *vinman* ωραία που τα λες..... :Very Happy:  Roi για ακόμη μία φορέ σε υπέρ-ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## polykas

To πλοίο μας περιμένει παιδιά για Σύρο-Τήνο -Μύκονο.*Vinman* είσαι έτοιμος... :Wink: 

Naias II..jpg

----------


## vinman

Eίμαι ήδη μέσα και περιμένω όλους εσάς για ένα όμορφο ταξίδι μέχρι τη Σύρα..

----------


## Haddock

Μια και δεν είχα την τύχη να το ταξιδέψω, σας περιμένω για καφέ στο γνωστό μπαλκόνι.

----------


## polykas

*Paroskayak είσαι με μία λέξη.ΑΠΑΙΧΤΟΣ.*

----------


## nautikos

Απο το ιδιο απαιχτο album του* Anthony Maw* απο το webshots.com και οι ακολουθες φωτο του *Ναιας ΙΙ*  :Wink: .

68958480wKipTL_fs.jpg

46565491htJatD_fs.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Ωραίος και ο nautikos...*

----------


## scoufgian

και αριστερα ο ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ ,στη πρωτη φωτογραφια, που μας ανεβασε, ο φιλος μας ο nautikos...τι χρόνια κι αυτα......

----------


## polykas

*Ναιάς ΙΙ* για *Σύρο* -*Τήνο* -*Μύκονο.*

*Αναχώρηση 08:00*

*Στο πλοίο έχουν επιβιβαστεί όλοι οι καλοί φίλοι του Ναυτιλία.*

nais2 (41).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ακολουθώντας την πρόταση του καλού φίλου polyka, ας πάμε για ένα ταξίδι με το αγαπημένο μας "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και επιστροφή.
Θα έλεγα να τηρήσουμε αυτή τη σειρά και να βάλουμε φωτογραφίες (ή ότι άλλο θέλει ο καθένας) με τη σειρά του δρομολογίου.
Ξεκινάμε, λοιπόν, από Πειραιά στις 08:00 και πάμε Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.
Γυρίζουμε Πειραιά και πάμε δεξαμενή.

Θα παρακαλούσα όποιον φίλο έχει κάποια φωτογραφία με το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" στη δεξαμενή να τη βάλει. Αξίζει τον κόπο να μοιράζεται κανείς ότι έχει ...

Σαλπάρουμε με πλοίαρχο τον Ανδρέα Νάζο 


E la nave va.jpg

Περνάμε τα φανάρια του Πειραιά και βάζουμε ρότα για τη Σύρα

Πρωϊνή αναχώρηση.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Leo

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Ναιάς ΙΙ* για *Σύρο* -*Τήνο* -*Μύκονο.*
> 
> *Αναχώρηση 08:00*
> 
> *Στο πλοίο έχουν επιβιβαστεί όλοι οι καλοί φίλοι του Ναυτιλία.*
> 
> nais2 (41).jpg


Φιλε Πολυκα αφου σε ευχαριστησω για πολλοστη φορα θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω.Στο τελευταιο ντεκ πρυμα ψηλα στον εξωτερικο χωρο φαινεται κατι σαν πανο και δεν πρεπει να ειναι αυτο που γραφει τα δρομολογια γιατι αυτο ειναι ενα ντεκ κατω.Θυμασαι αν ειναι απο καποια σχολικη εκδρομη;Γιατι αυτο δινει ακομα μεγαλυτερη αξια στην εικονα...Αχ σχολικες εκδρομες...

----------


## polykas

Αγαπητέ Captain Nionio δεν πρέπει να είναι σχολικής εκδρομής το πανώ,γιατί η φωτογραφία είναι χειμωνιάτικη.Όπως πολύ ωραία ανέφερε 
ο καραβολάτρης *Roi* το ταξίδι με το *Ναιάς ΙΙ* έχει ξεκινήσει με προορισμό την *Σύρο* την *Τήνο* και την *Μύκονο* και *επιστοφή.*Στην συνέχεια θα ανέβουμε στην *δεξαμενή* για φρεσκάρισμα.Όσα μέλη έχουν στο αρχείο τους φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου πλοίου παρακαλούνται να συμμετέχουν ενεργά σε αυτό το ωραίο ταξίδι που μας ξυπνά ωραίες παλιές μνήμες.

ΥΓ.Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα ταξίδια με άλλα πλοία από τα οποία είτε είναι 
    πια μαζί μας είτε δεν υπάρχουν πια.

Είμαστε Εν-πλώ..... :Very Happy: 


nais2 (55).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εν πλω, λοιπόν, προς Σύρα.
Πλοίαρχος ο Ανδρέας ο Νάζος.
Διάρκεια ταξιδιού μέχρι τη Σύρα, περίπου, 4 ώρες.
Η αίσθηση, όπως πάντα, μοναδική.
Καταστρώματα, ήλιος, σύννεφα και εκείνο το απίστευτο πλωριό μπαλκονάκι .......

Θα το ξαναπω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" για όποιον τις θέλει, όπως υπάρχουν και τόσες ωραίες αναμνήσεις από αυτά τα ταξίδια με το πλοίο αυτό που από τη στιγμή που έφυγε το "Παναγία Τήνου" κυριολεκτικά έγινε το βασιλοβάπορο της γραμμής.

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους εξαιρετικά.

Εν πλω ΙΙ.jpg

Εν πλω Ι.jpg

----------


## vinman

Πάμε να δούμε και ένα κολάζ αφιερωμένο στο μοναδικό Ναιάς ΙΙ....
(Φωτογραφίες κομμένες απο το φυλλάδιο της Agapitos lines του 1990,απο τον Εφοπλιστή του 1993 και απο ένα μετέπειτα τεύχος του)
Το κολάζ έγινε το 1999 και έβαλα φωτογραφίες μόνο με τα σινιάλα του Αγαπητού και της Κατσουλάκου....Παρόλο που διέθετα υλικό με τα σινιάλα της Hellas ferries κατά ένα περίεργο τρόπο δεν ήθελα να το βάλω μαζί σε αυτό το κολάζ....Σχεδόν ένα χρόνο μετά η Hellas ferries το παρόπλισε.....

*Καλό ταξίδι σε όλους σας...!!!*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14729


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14730


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14731



*Καλό ταξίδι και σε σένα Ναιάς ΙΙ....!!!*



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14732

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το κολάζ του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ να μου επιτρέψεις φίλε μου vinman να το αφιερώσω στον paroskayak. Όχι γιατί ταξίδευε με το πλοίο, αλλά γιατί τα γεμάτα καταστρώματα νομίζω τον εκρποσωπούν.... :Wink: . Επειδή είμαι και ένας από τους τελευταίους που δεν σου είπα συγχαρητήρια και δημόσια να η ευκαιρία τώρα. Είμαστε τυχεροί που σε γνωρίσαμε μέσα από το Ναυτιλία και ξαναγεννηθήκαμε με αυτά όλα που μας χαρίζεις κάθε μέρα. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ να είσαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Πάμε να δούμε και ένα κολάζ αφιερωμένο στο μοναδικό Ναιάς ΙΙ....
> (Φωτογραφίες κομμένες απο το φυλλάδιο της Agapitos lines του 1990,απο τον Εφοπλιστή του 1993 και απο ένα μετέπειτα τεύχος του)
> Το κολάζ έγινε το 1999 και έβαλα φωτογραφίες μόνο με τα σινιάλα του Αγαπητού και της Κατσουλάκου....Παρόλο που διέθετα υλικό με τα σινιάλα της Hellas ferries κατά ένα περίεργο τρόπο δεν ήθελα να το βάλω μαζί σε αυτό το κολάζ....Σχεδόν ένα χρόνο μετά η Hellas ferries το παρόπλισε.....
> 
> *Καλό ταξίδι σε όλους σας...!!!*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14729
> 
> ...


 
Αχ τί μου κάνετε.Στην τελευταία Φώτο που είναι τραβηγμένη από τους Κοράκους της Σύρου ήμουν παρών.Τραβηγμένη με μια Zenit-E με 500άρι σταθερό.Θυμάσαι σημερινέ Cpt Νίκο?Ορειβάτες είχαμε γίνει!!!!!!!!

----------


## Haddock

> Αυτό το κολάζ του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ να μου επιτρέψεις φίλε μου vinman να το αφιερώσω στον paroskayak. Όχι γιατί ταξίδευε με το πλοίο, αλλά γιατί τα γεμάτα καταστρώματα νομίζω τον εκρποσωπούν.....


cpt Leo, έπεσες διάνα! Τα sundeck και η απόλαυση του ήλιου και της θάλασσας στα ψηλότερα καταστρώματα προσφέρουν πολλές συγκινήσεις... Ευτυχώς, μας έχουν μείνει μερικά πλοία με sundeck, αλλά πρέπει να τα κυνηγάμε γιατί από μόνα τους δεν έρχονται Παροναξία  :Smile: 

Αυτοί οι Ιταλοί, ας πούμε, δείχνουν να απολαμβάνουν τον ήλιο στο ψηλότερο κατάστρωμα του Έλλη.

----------


## polykas

*To πλοίο σε λίγο θα προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι της Σύρου....*




> Αχ τί μου κάνετε.Στην τελευταία Φώτο που είναι τραβηγμένη από τους Κοράκους της Σύρου ήμουν παρών.Τραβηγμένη με μια Zenit-E με 500άρι σταθερό.Θυμάσαι σημερινέ Cpt Νίκο?Ορειβάτες είχαμε γίνει!!!!!!!!


Σκάνερ φίλε ΑΡΗ να δούμε τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες σας που μας ξυπνούν άλλες εποχές.Το ίδιο ισχύει όχι μόνο για το *Ναιάς ΙΙ* αλλά και για το ένδοξο *Παναγία Τήνου.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*"Σε λίγα λεπτά το πλοίο φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.*
*Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι επιβάτες με προορισμό τη Σύρο, όπως ετοιμάζονται για την αποβίβασή τους"*

Προσεγγίζουμε, λοιπόν, στη Σύρα.
Η ιεροτελεστία της άφιξης στην πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων.
Καλό το "Ithaki", αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για το αγαπημένο πλοίο των περισσοτέρων, μαζί φυσικά με το "Παναγία Τήνου".

Πριν από λίγο περάσαμε από τον Άγιο Δημήτριο και ακούστηκαν για μια ακόμα φορά χαρούμενα καμπανίσματα.
Ο καπετάνιος ανταπέδωσε και αυτός.
Σε λίγο φτάνουμε στη μπούκα και μπαίνουμε.
Το Νεώρειο στα αριστερά μας.
Γυρίζουμε.
Φτάνουμε κοντά στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Το χαιρετάμε με αγάπη και κατανόηση.
Την τελευταία του χρονιά πριν από τον πρώτο του παροπλισμό, το 1995, βρεθήκαμε αντίπαλοι.
Κανείς δεν θα ξεχάσει ότι παρά την καταιγίδα που ερχόταν, το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" είχε αντέξει αρκετά καλά στον ανταγωνισμό.
Γυρίζουμε, φουντάρουμε και δένουμε.

Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται.

Φίλε polyka μην βιάζεσαι να τελειώσει το ταξίδι.
Μέχρι το τέλος μπορεί να μας περιμένουν εκπλήξεις.
Φίλε Άρη, αν έχεις διαμάντια στα χέρια σου είναι κρίμα να τα βλέπεις μόνο εσύ (scanner έχουμε όλοι).
Το ίδιο και για όποιον άλλο φίλο θα ήθελε να βοηθήσει σ' αυτό το ταξίδι επιστροφής στο χρόνο.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Leo, τον Django, τον ΑΡΗ, τον captain Νίκο Χάλαρη και σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναϊάς ΙΙ.

Φτάνουμε, λοιπόν, στη Σύρα (στο βάθος ο λόφος των καθολικών με την φημισμένη Άνω Σύρα, την πατρίδα του Μάρκου)


Φτάνουμε στη Σύρα.jpg


Θυαμάζουμε τη Σύρα από το καράβι (στο βάθος ο λόφος των ορθοδόξων με την εκκλησία της Ανάστασης)
Την κοπέλα την αφήσαμε στη φωτογραφία, μιας και το αγαπημένο της πλοίο ήταν το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ"


Φτάνουμε στη Σύρα ΙΙ.jpg


Χαιρετάμε το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" και γυρίζουμε


Γυρίζουμε στη Σύρα.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και ας το δούμε και από το μώλο.
Το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" φτάνει και δένει μαζί με το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη" στη Σύρα.
Τα περίφημα ντουέτα, κατά καιρούς, ήταν:
"Ναϊάς ΙΙ" - "Παναγία Τήνου" (μέχρι το τέλος του 1993)
"Ναϊάς ΙΙ" - "Παναγία Τήνου ΙΙ" (το 1994)
"Ναϊάς ΙΙ" - "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" (το 1995)
"Ναϊάς ΙΙ" - "Εξπρές Απόλλων" (κάποιοι μήνες του 1996)
"Ναϊάς ΙΙ" - "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη" (μέχρι το τέλος του 1999)

Κατά καιρούς, βέβαια, στη γραμμή ταξίδευε και το πρώτο "Δήμητρα" του Αγαπητού και, βέβαια, και από τη στιγμή που άλλαξε όνομα το "Ναϊάς Εξπρές" ήταν συχνός θαμώνας της γραμμής.

Για το 2000 καλύτερα να μην μιλήσουμε , μιας και το βαπόρι "εξορίστηκε" στο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο με προέκταση και μέχρι την Ικαρία.

Μαζί στη Σύρα.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *"Σε λίγα λεπτά το πλοίο φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.*
> *Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι επιβάτες με προορισμό τη Σύρο, όπως ετοιμάζονται για την αποβίβασή τους"*
> 
> Προσεγγίζουμε, λοιπόν, στη Σύρα.
> Η ιεροτελεστία της άφιξης στην πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων.
> Καλό το "Ithaki", αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για το αγαπημένο πλοίο των περισσοτέρων, μαζί φυσικά με το "Παναγία Τήνου".
> 
> Πριν από λίγο περάσαμε από τον ¶γιο Δημήτριο και ακούστηκαν για μια ακόμα φορά χαρούμενα καμπανίσματα.
> Ο καπετάνιος ανταπέδωσε και αυτός.
> ...


 

Φίλε Roi όλα έχουν δρομολογηθεί.Σήμερα έκανα ανασκαφές στο αρχείο μου και έχω βάλει στην άκρη κάποιες για να τις θαυμάσουμε να χαρούμε αλλά και συγχρόνως να μελαγχολήσουμε λιγουλάκι.Και για scanner κάνω έρευνα αγοράς.Υπάρχει  scanner που να παίρνει 135mm?Το ρωτάω γιατί παραδόξως βρήκα και πολλά αρνητικά με αρκετό υλικό.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Roi,
σπάνια θυμάμαι να έχω ταξιδέψει με το Ναϊάς ΙΙ σε σαλόνι ή σε κάθισμα πούλμαν. Πάντα στις μπίντες τις πρύμης με θυμάμαι να κάθομαι. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά, μια Κυριακή απόγευμα προς Πειραιά, είπα να το παίξω κυριλέ και πήρα εισητήριο Α' θέσης. Δεν είδα καθόλου τι χρώμα είχε το σαλόνι της πρώτης. Είχε τόσο κόσμο που κάτσαμε χάμω στην μοκέτα μόλις ανεβήκαμε την σκάλα στον πάνω όροφο. Εκεί κι άλλοι πολλοί  μεταξύ αυτών και τρανταχό  όνομα της ποντοπόρου Ναυτιλίας. 'Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε ... Από τότε δεν ξανα-έβγαλα Πρώτη Θέση ποτέ και σε κανένα πλοίο. Κι αν αγοράσω εισητήριο γιατί δεν βρίσκω οικονομική πάλι έξω κάθομαι στα πρυμιά σκεπαστά. Αντε το πολύ αριθμιμένη που όμως την στερώ από κάποιον άλλον αφού όλο έξω είμαι.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μιας και βρισκόμαστε στη Σύρα, ας δούμε και το περίφημο καμπανάκι της πλώρης που το είχαμε φωτογραφήσει όταν το καράβι έφτανε στη Σύρα στο ταξίδι του 1999.
Σ' αυτό αναγράφεται:
*"COMTE DE NICE 1966"*

Σε όλους τους φίλους.

Το καμπανάκι της πλώρης του Ναϊάς ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά αμα σας πω οτι εχω μείνει αφωνός θα πώ λίγα.Το αγαπημένο μου είνια να ακούω ιστορίες για πλοία και να βλέπω και ντοκουμέντα.Δεν ειχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω με αυτό το πλοίο καθώς είμαι αρκετά μικρός για να το θυμάμαι αλλα έχω ακούσει ιστορίες απο τον Πατέρα μου για αυτό το πλοίο το οποίο και θαύμαζε.

----------


## Νάξος

Φανταστικό πλοίο το Ναϊάς. Κρίμα που δεν το ταξίδεπσα αυτό και το αδερφάκι του. Δέν έκατσε η κέντα. Το χάζευα πάντα από κάποια άλλη κουπαστή όταν μας προσπερνούσε, κάποια πρωϊνά, μετά τις 8 το πρωΐ τότε που το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και ο Σαρωνικός ίσαμε το Σούνιο ήτανε αουτοστράντα.Μεγαλεία. Ευρώπη. Και τώρα που ήρθε η Ευρώπη σε μας, όπως το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ, νοσταλγούμε την Ελλαδίτσα του τότε. Ντολμαδάκια στο ταπεράκι, σεργιάνι τα καταστρώματα και τις περαντζάδες, πνευμόνια να γεμίζουν με ιώδιο και χλωριούχο νάτριο και μάτι να μην χορταίνει το απέραντο γαλάζιο του Αιγαίου και τους βάπορες της χρυσής εποχής της παγκόσμιας ακτοπλοΐας. 

Καταθέτω τον απέραντο σεβασμό μου στο Ναϊάς, βαπόρι που θεωρούσα ανώτερο από το Παναγία Τήνου. Κι ας ήτανε λίγο πιο αργό. Οι Γάλλοι φτιάχνανε βαπόρια, τί να λέμε τώρα... 

* Νικόλα είσαι σίγουρος για το Ναϊάς στο φιλμάκι που ανέβασες στο θέμα του Έλλη; Αυτό που φαίνεται μαζύ με άλλα δύο και το δελφίνι του μοιάζει αλλά δεν είναι.

----------


## Haddock

Το ταξίδι προς Συροτηνομυκονιά δεν το έχω απολαύσει με το Ναϊάς, παρ' όλα αυτά, το αδερφό Golden Vergina το τίμησα μερικές φορές. Μάλιστα, στο GV είχαμε κοιμηθεί σε καμπίνα η οποία ήταν αξιοπρεπέστατη για την εποχή της (μέσα 90ς). Ο υπόλοιπος ξενοδοχειακός, ας πούμε μόνο, ότι είχε να δει χέρι διακοσμητή από τη δεκαετία του 60.

Τα sun deck ήταν νοστιμότατα ενώ τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα ήταν ωδή στο Αιγαίο...

Το αέναο δρομολόγιο από τις φωτογραφίες σας είναι πέρα για πέρα συναισθηματικό. Το μεράκι και ο κόπος σας αποτελεί κατάθεση ψυχής για ένα βαπόρι που αγαπήθηκε από πολύ κόσμο.

ΥΓ. Άρη, μερικά σκάνερ έρχονται με ένα εξάρτημα για διαφάνειες και 35mm film.
ΥΓ1. Ντίνο, το βίντεο απεικονίζει το πρώτο Ναϊάς

----------


## polykas

> Φίλε Roi όλα έχουν δρομολογηθεί.Σήμερα έκανα ανασκαφές στο αρχείο μου και έχω βάλει στην άκρη κάποιες για να τις θαυμάσουμε να χαρούμε αλλά και συγχρόνως να μελαγχολήσουμε λιγουλάκι.Και για scanner κάνω έρευνα αγοράς.Υπάρχει scanner που να παίρνει 135mm?Το ρωτάω γιατί παραδόξως βρήκα και πολλά αρνητικά με αρκετό υλικό.


*Πρόσω ολοταχώς ΑΡΗ περιμένουμε......*

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα άκυρο φίλε μου, όταν έκανες λόγο για Ναϊάς το μυαλό μου πήγε ασυναίσθητα στο Ναϊάς ΙΙ. Θυμάσαι; Μια ζωή &#171;Ναϊάς&#187; το λέγαμε και το &#171;ΙΙ&#187;... Όπως λέμε τώρα &#171;Παναγία Τήνου&#187; και εννοούμε την Παναγία Τήνου, όπως λέμε Λήμνος και εννοούμε το σημερινό &#171;Παναγία Τήνου&#187;.

Άρη μας έχεις ανοίξει επικίνδυνα την όρεξη!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το Ναιάς με απαγορευτικό στη Σύρο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Άρη με την ησυχία σου. Εμείς εδώ θα είμαστε για να χαρούμε ό,τι ανεβάσεις!

----------


## vinman

Mε χαρά βλέπω ότι ο φιλος ¶ρης άρχισε τους πυροβολισμούς!!! :Wink:

----------


## Νάξος

Πυροβολεί αδιακρίτως! Η φωτογραφία του Ναϊάς είναι και πολύ καλλιτεχνική. Να 'σαι καλά φίλε Άρη.

----------


## vinman

Στο λιμάνι της Νίκαιας...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16866



...μετάξυ Νίκαιας και Κορσικής μετά την προσθήκη καμπινών για τους αξιωματικούς πίσω απο τη γέφυρα...




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16867



Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στους καλούς φίλους Polykas,Rocinante,Roi Baudoin,Leo,Paroskayak,Νάξος,Captain Nionios,Dimitris,Trakman,
Orion v,Speedkiller,Tsentzos,Nikos και σε όλους του φιλους του φόρουμ!!

(σκαναρισμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε  Vinman για αυτα τα ντοκουμεντα...

----------


## Trakman

> Στο λιμάνι της Νίκαιας...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16866
> 
> 
> 
> ...μετάξυ Νίκαιας και Κορσικής μετά την προσθήκη καμπινών για τους αξιωματικούς πίσω απο τη γέφυρα...
> 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ vinman για την αφιέρωση!!  Υλικό που σπάνια βλέπουμε!!! Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Βίνμαν πόσες ώρες περνάς μπροστά από τον σαρωτή; Σ' ευχαριστούμε για όλα. Και για τον κόπο σου και για την αφιέρωση. Σήμερα το φόρουμ έχει πάρει φωτιά κι εσύ είσαι ένας από τους βασικούς υπαίτιους!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Τυχαία σκανάρησα ένα φιλμ 35 mm.¶γιος Δημήτριος Σύρου.

----------


## vinman

> Τυχαία σκανάρησα ένα φιλμ 35 mm.¶γιος Δημήτριος Σύρου.


 
Δεν θα κοιμηθούμε απόψε...!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

σήμερα έχουμε δεχτεί πολλά χτυπήματα κάτω από την μέση και πάντα το βράδυ χτυπάτε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νάξος

Παιδιά εγώ παραιτούμαι γιατί 2ο ξενύχτι απανωτά δεν το αντέχω. Να 'στε όλοι καλά. 

Παρεπιπτόντως, όλως τυχαίως, στο φιλμ των 35 mm δύο από τα πιο πετυχημένα βαπόρια που πέρασαν στο Αιγαίο. Φανταστείτε δηλαδή τί έχει να γίνει στα εκ προμελέτης. Του Κουτρούλη ο γάμος.

----------


## Rocinante

ΡΕ ΑΡΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΣΤ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΟΥΜΕ?????? Ωχ η καρδια μου. Δεν παμε για υπνο σιγα σιγα μερα ειναι και αυριο...

----------


## Haddock

Το τεστ δοκιμή, αγαπητέ Ρόσι, είναι σαν το τεστ της ατομικής βόμβας στο Λος Άλαμος πριν τον καταληκτικό βομβαρδισμό. Έτσι για να δείξουμε πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκος. Όταν θα είναι έτοιμο το εργαλείο, θα πέσουν οι βόμβες μεγατόνων και θα γίνει εδώ της Χιροσίμα...

----------


## Leo

Θα πώ στον Νίκο να το κόψει το φορουμ για service ... Τι έιναι αυτό σήμερα?? Με την πρώτη ψύχρα και τρελαθήκαμε, με τον χιονιά τι θα κανουμε?

----------


## capten4

ΠΑΡΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ....ΜΕ ΝΟΤΙΑ, ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ, ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΝ ΕΤΟΣ 1991....

NAIAS 2..jpg

----------


## vinman

Kαι μία εκπληκτική αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου!!
Αφιερωμένη στου φίλους capten4,¶ρης,Νάξος,Leo,Polykas,Rocinante,
Paroskayak,Roi Baudoin,captain nionios, και σε όλο το υπέροχο φόρουμ!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16915


(σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή - Ιούλιος 2002)

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το Ναιάς με πολύ δρόμο και καμάρι επιστρέφει στο Πειραιά!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρη σε προειδοποιω.Δεν αντεχουμε αλλο, το κριμα στο λαιμο σου να το ξερεις...

----------


## Leo

Εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί, ποιός ξύπνησε και ποιός κοιμάτε... έχω χάσει τον μπούσουλα, την μπάλα, τα αυγά και τα καλάθια  :Very Happy: . Έχω μια πρόταση τις αργίες να το κλείνουμε  :Razz: . Να είστε καλά όλοι και να βάλετε μια ρέγουλα να μην πάθουμε τίποτα, όπως λέει και ο Νιόνιος. Ευχαριστούμε ...

----------


## Rocinante

Και σκεφτομουν πριν μερες οτι ενταξει οτι ειδαμε ειδαμε απο πλευρας αρχειων. Που να φανταστω αυτη την καταιγιδα.
Το αρχειο του Vinman ανεξαντλητο το σκανερ του ΑΡΗ πηρε μπρος ο Paroskayak συνεχιζει το ψαχουλεμα οπως μονο αυτος ξερει να κανει Esperos Ellinis και Roi και καποιοι αλλοι χτυπουν επιλεκτικα αντε να βγαλεις ακρη...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θα πώ στον Νίκο να το κόψει το φορουμ για service ... Τι έιναι αυτό σήμερα?? Με την πρώτη ψύχρα και τρελαθήκαμε, με τον χιονιά τι θα κανουμε?


\

Εγώ ταξίδευα και σήμερα θέλω μία ολόκληρη μέρα να διαβάσω τα μηνύματα σας, το βγάλαμε το μεροκάματο σήμερα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

3 Απριλίου 2003....15.20...Ο τελευταίος απόπλους του Ναιάς...
Θλιβερές φωτογραφίες για αυτό το ιστορικό βαπόρι...
Φωτογραφημένο απο τον Χ.Λιάτση και δημοσιευμένες στον Εφοπλιστή...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17019

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17020

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17021

....και το τέλος του ταξιδιού....
Φωτογραφίες για δυνατές καρδιές... :Sad: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17168

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17169
(κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> ....και το τέλος του ταξιδιού....
> Φωτογραφίες για δυνατές καρδιές...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17168
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17169
> 
> 
> (κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Τώρα μάλιστα!Μου έκανες τη καρδιά περιβόλι φίλε Vinman!Μόνο σιωπή και ενός λεπτού σιγή.Α Θ Α Ν Α Τ Ο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι φωτογραφίες του Χρήστου Λιάτση που ανέβασε ο φίλος vinman είναι εξαιρετικές. Αλλά πονάνε.
Για αυτό, ας πάμε καλύτερα πάλι πίσω. Το Φεβρουάριο του 1997.
Το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" μπαίνει με όλη του την ταχύτητα στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου.
Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από το "Πηνελόπη Α" (ή το Superferry II).

Ο ΑΡΗΣ τα είπε όλα με μια και μόνο λέξη: ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟ!!!!

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους όσους το αγάπησαν και το θυμούνται ακόμα. 

Μπαίνοντας στη Μύκονο.jpg

----------


## vinman

Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου απο τον Εφοπλιστή του 1993...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17199

----------


## vinman

Η πρώτη του κόντρα με το Παναγία Τήνου ΙΙ,τον Ιούλιο του 1994 δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή!
Με 6-7 βοριά κατάπλωρα στο Κάβο Ντόρο,το Ναιάς ΙΙ πήγε με 20,8 κόμβους...
Λίγο αργότερα το Παναγία εγκατέλειψε...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17323




Απο το ίδιο τεύχος,η κλασσική μανούβρα με τον Καπτά Ανδρέα Νάζο στην άκρη της αριστερής βαρδιόλας, και τον Βασίλη Φωστέρη στα χειριστήρια...!!!
Δίπλα και η Πηνελόπη του φίλου μας Rocinante!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους της ενότητας των ιστορικών!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17324

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η πρωτη ειναι ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ και ουσιαστικη φωτογραφια.Δειχνει την εποχη που οι κοντρες ηταν σε ημερισια διαταξη...Μια γνησια εποχη που νοσταλγουμε αλλα πρεπει να πουμε οτι απο πλευρας ασφαλειας δεν ηταν οτι καλυτερο.Κοιταξτε την αποσταση των δυο πλοιων...Μανωλη δεν χρειαζεται να σε ξανα ευχαριστησω ειναι default ρυθμιση πλεον...

----------


## karystos

Και η κόντρα είναι και πάνω από την Κέα διότι να ο ένας να ο άλλος άντί να πάνε κάτω από τον Ταμέλο πήγανε από πάνω. Πλοίαρχος στο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ πρέπει να ήταν ο Μαμίδης και στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΙΙ ο Ανάργυρος Σαρρής. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι μαλλον του Νίκου του Χάλαρη που τότε δούλευε στο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## polykas

*Συνάντηση του πλοίου στην Τήνο κατά την είσοδο του με τον Αίολο Εξπρές.*

*Copyright  Leandros.*

5.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Το κύμα φαίνεται να το έχουν στην δεξιά παρειά. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πηγαίνουν όπως λες φίλε Κάρυστος από την πάνω μεριά κι έχουν τον άνεμο Α ή  ΑΒΑ. Αν πάνε κάτω από τον Ταμέλο για να πιάσουν Σταυρό στην Κύθνο τότε ή επιστρέφουνε για Πειραιά ή ο καιρός ήταν νοτιάς.

----------


## hayabusa

η πρώτη φωτογραφία του φίλου vinman είναι απλά καταπληκτική...δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να περιγράψω τα συναισθήματα που με γέμισε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Το κύμα φαίνεται να το έχουν στην δεξιά παρειά. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πηγαίνουν όπως λες φίλε Κάρυστος από την πάνω μεριά κι έχουν τον άνεμο Α ή ΑΒΑ. Αν πάνε κάτω από τον Ταμέλο για να πιάσουν Σταυρό στην Κύθνο τότε ή επιστρέφουνε για Πειραιά ή ο καιρός ήταν νοτιάς.


Θα ήθελα να κάνω μερικά σχόλια στην δημοσίευση του φίλου Νάξος. Ο καιρός δεν είναι από την δεξιά μάσκα. Ο κυματισμός που σκάει στην πλώρη του Παναγία Τήνου 2 είναι από τα απόνερα του Ναϊάς 2 και όχι απο τον επικρατούντα καιρό. 

Αναφερόμενος στο θέμα γενικότερα θα σχολιάσω ότι:
- Η πορεία απο τον Τάμελο  στον Κάβο της  Σύρου είναι ακριβώς 090 (δηλαδή καθαρά Ανατολική) και αν είναι από το βόρειο άκρο της Τζιάς άντε να είναι 100. Αντίστοιχα στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής είναι δυτική.  Μικρές διαφόρές με τον καιρό (αν ήταν 7άρι - που δεν ήταν) να΄πλησιάσει τα Γιούρα (δηλαδή πορεία 080 και πολύ λέω) για να σκεπανίσει λίγο. 
-Δεν είναι εύκολο από μια φωτοργαφία να δεί κανείς τον καιρό γιατί δεν αποτυπώνεται η πραγματικότητα (από προσωπική εμπειρία το λέω αυτό). Φανταστείτε λοιπόν  μια φωτογραφία της εποχής της έδειχνε και μετα το σκανάρισμα τι φάινεται.
- Την λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας όπως την μετέφερε απο το δημοσίευμα του Περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής δεν θέλω να την σχολιάσω. Απλά θα πώ ότι θα πήγαινε σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη φωτογραφία...... δηλαδή είναι μάλλον άσχετος αυτός που την έγραψε. Ακόμη και αν πήγαινε βόρεια της Τζιάς ο Βοριάς δεν θα ήταν κατάπλωρα.

Δεν αντιδικώ με κάνεναν, αλλά από εμπειρία και μόνο στην γραμμή και έχοντας ζήσει μέσα απο τα πλοία τέτοιες κόντρες, θά ήθελα να είμαστε όλοι ενημερωμένοι σωστά.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Και η κόντρα είναι και πάνω από την Κέα διότι να ο ένας να ο άλλος άντί να πάνε κάτω από τον Ταμέλο πήγανε από πάνω. Πλοίαρχος στο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ πρέπει να ήταν ο Μαμίδης και στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΙΙ ο Ανάργυρος Σαρρής. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι μαλλον του Νίκου του Χάλαρη που τότε δούλευε στο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.


Πράγματι είναι του Cpt Νίκου.Τα δύο πλοία είχαν τότε την ίδια ταχύτητα.Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω επίσης για τα παιχνίδια της μοίρας.Ο cpt Αργύρης Σαρρής που χρόνια ανταγωνιζότανε το Παναγία Τήνου με το Ναιάς ΙΙ ήταν αυτός που το καπετάνεψε για τελευταία φορά στη Σύρο-Τήνο-Μυκονία και αφού πήγε αν θυμάμαι καλά και στο Εξπρές Ερμής ύστερα ξαναγύρισε στο Ναιάς και το έδεσε οριστικά αφού παροπλίστικε μετά το ναυάγιο του Σαμίνα.

Ο cpt Αργύρης εδώ περιεργαζεται το επιβλητικό για τότε SUPERFERRY.

----------


## polykas

*Zωγραφίζεις πάλι Κανάρη.Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία με την πλώρη του Ναιάς ΙΙ και φόντο απέναντι το Μύκονος ΙΙ.*

----------


## polykas

*Λιμάνι Τήνου.Ναιάς ΙΙ--Εξπρές Αθηνά.*

*Copyright Leandros*

*Aφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά στον φίλο Κανάρη που μοιράζεται μαζί μας το εκπληκτικό του αρχείο.Τον ευχαριστούμε...*

1111.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Λιμάνι Τήνου.Ναιάς ΙΙ--Εξπρές Αθηνά.*
> 
> *Copyright Leandros*
> 
> *Aφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά στον φίλο Κανάρη που μοιράζεται μαζί μας το εκπληκτικό του αρχείο.Τον ευχαριστούμε...*
> 
> 1111.jpg


Φοβερή, διαχρονική και Α/Μ.Ευχαριστώ φίλε Polyka.;Έτος 1999 έτσι?

Πάμε πιο πίσω το 1992.Τιμόνι όλο δεξιά,10 πρόσω η αριστερή και όλο το ανάποδα της δεξιάς.Πάμε λοιπόν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

Είσαι άπαιχτος!!
Πολύ όμορφη!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Αρη καθε μερα ανεβαζεις φοβερες φωτογραφιες,σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ:wink:

----------


## Νάξος

> Θα ήθελα να κάνω μερικά σχόλια στην δημοσίευση του φίλου Νάξος. Ο καιρός δεν είναι από την δεξιά μάσκα. Ο κυματισμός που σκάει στην πλώρη του Παναγία Τήνου 2 είναι από τα απόνερα του Ναϊάς 2 και όχι απο τον επικρατούντα καιρό. 
> 
> Αναφερόμενος στο θέμα γενικότερα θα σχολιάσω ότι:
> - Η πορεία απο τον Τάμελο  στον Κάβο της  Σύρου είναι ακριβώς 090 (δηλαδή καθαρά Ανατολική) και αν είναι από το βόρειο άκρο της Τζιάς άντε να είναι 100. Αντίστοιχα στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής είναι δυτική.  Μικρές διαφόρές με τον καιρό (αν ήταν 7άρι - που δεν ήταν) να&#180;πλησιάσει τα Γιούρα (δηλαδή πορεία 080 και πολύ λέω) για να σκεπανίσει λίγο. 
> -Δεν είναι εύκολο από μια φωτοργαφία να δεί κανείς τον καιρό γιατί δεν αποτυπώνεται η πραγματικότητα (από προσωπική εμπειρία το λέω αυτό). Φανταστείτε λοιπόν  μια φωτογραφία της εποχής της έδειχνε και μετα το σκανάρισμα τι φάινεται.
> - Την λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας όπως την μετέφερε απο το δημοσίευμα του Περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής δεν θέλω να την σχολιάσω. Απλά θα πώ ότι θα πήγαινε σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη φωτογραφία...... δηλαδή είναι μάλλον άσχετος αυτός που την έγραψε. Ακόμη και αν πήγαινε βόρεια της Τζιάς ο Βοριάς δεν θα ήταν κατάπλωρα.
> 
> Δεν αντιδικώ με κάνεναν, αλλά από εμπειρία και μόνο στην γραμμή και έχοντας ζήσει μέσα απο τα πλοία τέτοιες κόντρες, θά ήθελα να είμαστε όλοι ενημερωμένοι σωστά.


Φίλε Λεό, αυτό που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι ο καιρός έρχεται από τα δεξιά της μάσκας είναι η μορφή του κύματος η οποία δεν φαίνεται να έχει σχέση με το ανάπτυγμα των απόνερων του Ναϊάς ΙΙ. Πιο συγκεκριμένα στο συνημμένο που ανεβάζω φαίνεται ότι ο αέρας δημιουργεί &#171;σπρέϋ&#187; όταν το κύμα υφίσταται θραύση. Το κύμα που βρίσκεται στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας (μεγάλο περίγραμμα) θραύεται και το σπρέϋ κατευθύνεται προς το Παναγία Τήνου ΙΙ. Ακριβώς επειδή το τελευταίο είναι σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση από το πρώτο, το ανάπτυγμα των απόνερων της δεξιάς παρειάς του Ναϊάς εισέρχεται στην σκιά του Παναγία Τήνου ΙΙ και το κύμα που φαίνεται στο περίγραμμα δείχνει να ανήκει στον ανεμογενή κυματισμό και όχι σε απόνερα.

Στο μικρό περίγραμμα φαίνεται με παρόμοιο τρόπο ότι άνεμος τείνει να γυρίσει προς το Παναγία Τήνου τα απόνερα του πλοίου, γεγονός που συνεπικουρεί στο ότι ό άνεμος φαίνεται να έρχεται από αριστερά όπως κυττάζουμε την φωτογραφία ή στις δεξιές παρειές των πλοίων.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτό που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση είναι το γεγονός ότι τα βαπόρια, σύμφωνα με την λεζάντα, πήγανε Σύρο βορείως της Κέας. Στις τόσες φορές που έχω ταξιδέψει για Σύρο, αλλά και στις πολύ περισσότερες που κατέβηκα Παροναξία, δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ το Ναϊάς ή άλλο βαπόρι να τράβηξε άλλη ρότα διαφορετική από το Στενό του Ταμέλου και του Σταυρού. Σε αυτό θέλω την γνώμη των φίλων που έχουν κάνει πολύ περισσότερα ταξείδια με αυτά τα βαπόρια και σίγουρα γνωρίζουνε περισσότερα από 'μένα.

Θερμές ευχαριστίες στον Roi, τον Πολύκα, τον Μάνο και τον Κανάρη για τις πρόσφατες καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες του βαποριού.

----------


## polykas

*ΚΑΝΑΡΗ ΚΑΙ VIΝΜAN ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΑΚΙ ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ -ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ.....ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.*

NAIAS.jpg

----------


## vinman

> *ΚΑΝΑΡΗ ΚΑΙ VIΝΜAN ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΑΚΙ ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ -ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ.....ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.*
> 
> NAIAS.jpg


Ωραία που θα ήταν φίλε Polyka να ήμασταν όλοι μέσα...!!!
Κοιτάω την υπέροχη φωτογραφία σου αρκετή ώρα...
Εχω χαθεί μέσα σε αυτήν.....
Για μια στιγμή είχα την αίσθηση πως ήμουν εκεί,έτοιμος να μπώ και να ταξιδέψω...
Να 'σαι καλά Γιώργο για την ονειρεμένη στιγμή που μου χάρισες απόψε...!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *ΚΑΝΑΡΗ ΚΑΙ VIΝΜAN ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΑΚΙ ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ -ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ.....ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.*
> 
> NAIAS.jpg


Γίώργη να σαι καλά ρε φίλε.Μισό λεπτό να βγάλω εισητήριο αλλά ουπς ξέχασα,τις παλιές καλές εποχές μπαίναμε στο έτσι και εισητήριο μέσα!Παίρνουμε καφεδάκι από το πρυμνιο μπαράκι(προσοχή στη πόρτα γιατί αν σκοντάψεις πας μαζί με το μπαρ βολτίτσα στη πλώρη)και βουρ για το μπαλκονάκι της πλώρης.Και άμα κάνουμε καμιά κοντρούλα με το Παναγία ακόμα καλύτερα!!!!!!!

----------


## polykas

_Kανάρη ταχεία ανάρρωση.Ναιάς εν πλώ....._

_Αρχείο Λέανδρος_


n.jpg

----------


## vinman

> _Kανάρη ταχεία ανάρρωση.Ναιάς εν πλώ....._
> 
> _Αρχείο Λέανδρος_
> 
> 
> n.jpg


Εκπληκτική!!
Δεν βλέπω να κοιμόμαστε απόψε πάλι...

----------


## Rocinante

> Εκπληκτική!!
> Δεν βλέπω να κοιμόμαστε απόψε πάλι...


Ναι. ποιος μιλαει!!! Κανονιστε οπως πριν λιγο καιρο να κατσουμε ως τις 1:30 :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> _Kανάρη ταχεία ανάρρωση.Ναιάς εν πλώ....._
> 
> _Αρχείο Λέανδρος_
> 
> 
> n.jpg


Έτσι και κάτσω μπροστά στο μπαλκονάκι και φάω το κυμματάκι αυτομάτως πέφτει και το πυρετάκι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Βούτα τη πλώρη σου βαπόραρε!!!!!!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Polyka.Eιλικρινά μου έφτιαξες τη διάθεση!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Εκπληκτική!!
> Δεν βλέπω να κοιμόμαστε απόψε πάλι...


Καληνύχτα και όνειρα βαπορίσια!!Polyks?

----------


## vinman

Είχες δεν είχες την πέταξες και εσύ την βόμβα σου!!!
Πανέμορφη...σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Polyka και ΑΡΗ ειστε εξαιρετικοι. Αντεχουμε ριξτε και αλλες βομβες... :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

> Polyka και ΑΡΗ ειστε εξαιρετικοι. Αντεχουμε ριξτε και αλλες βομβες...


Διονυση τα θεματα Πηνελοπη Α. και Ιστορικες φωτο Ραφηνας εισαι σιγουρος οτι τα εχεις ψαξει; :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Captain Nioniο ζείς? Πρός στιγμή ανησύχησα.... και είπα να σε ρωτήσω 'ξώφαλτσα..... και όχι στο αγαπμένο σου θέμα  :Razz: . Εχω βρεί την λύση με τους ξενύχτηδες και τους τρομοκράτες εδω μέσα. Πάω για "σλάφεν" νωρίς και ηρεμώ. ¶λλο το πρωί... τα νοσοκομεία είναι ανοικτά... ότι κι αν πάθω εύκολα θα με πάνε για ρεκτιφιέ  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## vinman

> Captain Nioniο ζείς? Πρός στιγμή ανησύχησα.... και είπα να σε ρωτήσω 'ξώφαλτσα..... και όχι στο αγαπμένο σου θέμα . Εχω βρεί την λύση με τους ξενύχτηδες και τους τρομοκράτες εδω μέσα. Πάω για "σλάφεν" νωρίς και ηρεμώ. ¶λλο το πρωί... τα νοσοκομεία είναι ανοικτά... ότι κι αν πάθω εύκολα θα με πάνε για ρεκτιφιέ !!


 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Δεν παίζεσαι...
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε σεις με δουλευεται; Καθε μερα και πυροβολισμοι. Το forum ειναι αυστηρως ακαταλληλο για συναισθηματικους τυπους που αγαπαν υπεροχα βαπορια... Leo οταν γινει η συναντηση πανω στις 9/11 θα εχετε ασθενοφορο εξω απο την αιθουσα;

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά το Τζάνειο, Νιόνιο... :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά το Τζάνειο, Νιόνιο...


....αρκεί να εφημερεύει..... :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Eυχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω.Μην μου στεναχωριέσαι Γίώργο.Ορίστε..............

----------


## polykas

*ΚΑΝΑΡΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΤΗΝΟ....*

----------


## vinman

Την μία ο ¶ρης,την άλλη ο Polykas...μας έχετε τρελάνει φίλοι μου σε αυτό το φόρουμ...
Να δούμε ποιός απο όλους μας θα καταλήξει στο Δαφνί μετά απο όλα αυτά...!!
Μάιος 1993,Εφοπλιστής και Ναιάς ΙΙ...!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους εσάς!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19577

----------


## a.molos

Φωτογραφία του 1987, τραβηγμένη απο το Αριάδνη. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως ποιό πλοίο προσπέρασε το άλλο. Λογικά το Ναιάς ΙΙ μας προσπέρασε.

naias II.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια η φωτο αλλα οι ανοικτοι καταπελτες εν πλω και πολυ ΙSM κατασταση!!!:lol:και μια φωτο απο το μακρινο 1998 στη μυκονο με Α.Ναζο

naias.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Ωραια η φωτο αλλα οι ανοικτοι καταπελτες εν πλω και πολυ ΙSM κατασταση!!!:lol:και μια φωτο απο το μακρινο 1998 στη μυκονο με Α.Ναζο


Εκπληκτική!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## polykas

> Ωραια η φωτο αλλα οι ανοικτοι καταπελτες εν πλω και πολυ ΙSM κατασταση!!!:lol:και μια φωτο απο το μακρινο 1998 στη μυκονο με Α.Ναζο


*ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΒΕΝ BRUCE.ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ  ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ΝΑΖΟ.*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Για τον αγαπητό φίλο Polyka και επίσης για τους Roi,Vinman,Leo,Naxos,Sylver23 και για όλους εκείνους που λάτρευαν το ταξίδι με το ''ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ''.Και παρεπιπτόντως το μενού είχε και κόντρα.Γιώργο εσύ είσαι στα αριστερά?

----------


## sylver23

ωωωωωωω.αυτα ειναι.κοντριτσες....αφων αγαπητου...ευχαριστω αρη... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Για τον αγαπητό φίλο Polyka και επίσης για τους Roi,Vinman,Leo,Naxos,Sylver23 και για όλους εκείνους που λάτρευαν το ταξίδι με το ''ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ''.Και παρεπιπτόντως το μενού είχε και κόντρα.Γιώργο εσύ είσαι στα αριστερά?


¶ρη...άπαιχτη φωτογραφία!!!
Πόσο μας έχουν λείψει αυτές οι εικόνες....
Να'σαι καλά φίλε!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε ΑΡΗ εξαιρετικος... Χιλια ευχαριστω...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ όμορφη εικόνα.
Μοιάζει τόσο κοντινή και συνάμα τόσο μακρινή ....

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## polykas

> Για τον αγαπητό φίλο Polyka και επίσης για τους Roi,Vinman,Leo,Naxos,Sylver23 και για όλους εκείνους που λάτρευαν το ταξίδι με το ''ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ''.Και παρεπιπτόντως το μενού είχε και κόντρα.Γιώργο εσύ είσαι στα αριστερά?


*ΚΑΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΝΑΡΗ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΣΟΥ.*

----------


## polykas

*ΣΟΥ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΙΔΩ ΚΑΝΑΡΗ....*

043.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

> *ΣΟΥ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΙΔΩ ΚΑΝΑΡΗ....*
> 
> 043.jpg


τώρα μας έστειλες. Polykas είσαι άπαιχτος. :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *ΣΟΥ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΙΔΩ ΚΑΝΑΡΗ....*
> 
> 043.jpg


Ούτε τον καφέ μου δε μπορώ να πιω.Παραλίγο να πνιγώ με αυτό που είδα.Αλλά αγαπώ τόσο πολύ το forum που ακόμα και στο cafe μπαίνω για να μορφώνομαι.Γιώργο το ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο!!!!!

----------


## marsant

Τι βομβες ειναι αυτες που ανεβαζετε ρε παδια?Μπραβο για τις πολυ ξεχωριστες φωτο και σας ευχαριστουμε που μας θυμιζετε εκεινα τα χρονια......

----------


## .voyager

Μακρινή, σκαναρισμένη φώτο του πλοίου, νομίζω πριν τη Τζιά. E και να είχα τότε zoom!!

IMG_0003.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αφου λοιπον εχω ζουμ να βαλω μια φωτο απο το μακρυνο πια 1998 στο δρομο απο συρο για τηνο με πλοιαρχο τον Α.Ναζο.
film (753).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

BEN BRUCE, άπαιχτη η φωτό σου. Σίγουρα βοηθάει το zoom αλλά το χέρι του φωτογράφου παίζει τον πιο καθοριστικό ρόλο. Σ΄Ευχαριστούμε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Αφου λοιπον εχω ζουμ να βαλω μια φωτο απο το μακρυνο πια 1998 στο δρομο απο συρο για τηνο με πλοιαρχο τον Α.Ναζο.


Ben Bruce σε ευχαριστουμε για την εκπληκτικη αυτη ολοζωντανη φωτογραφια που νομιζει κανεις οτι βγηκε μολις χτες..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εκπληκτικη και ολοζωντανη. Roci το πηρες το δωρακι σου και σημερα...

----------


## .voyager

Ολοζώντανη!! Ευχαριστούμε! 



> Αφου λοιπον εχω ζουμ


Όταν την τράβηξα ήμουν  10-12 ετών, δεν ήξερα από ζούμ και πολλά!  :Very Happy:  Ευελπιστούσα να περάσουμε κοντά από τα ποστάλια κάθε φορά. Πάλι καλά που έχω photos τόσο και πιο παλιές, να λες!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aντε αφου σας αρεσε να σας βαλω αλλη μια απο την καλη εκεινη εποχη!

film (751).jpg

----------


## .voyager

Tέλεια και ταιριάζουν τα χρώματα του πλοίου με το πράσινο του νησιού πίσω του!!

----------


## hayabusa

είναι εξαιρετικές !
ειδικά η τελευταία μου θύμισε το πώς αισθανόμουν όταν μικρό παιδί ακόμα γυρνούσα από την Μύκονο στον Πειραιά και τύχαινε να το συναντήσουμε να μπαίνει στην Σύρο ή την Τήνο...

Αν έχεις και άλλες θα σε παρακαλούσα να τις μοιραστείς  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

Είχατε δεν είχατε μας ταξιδέψατε πάλι..!!
Ευχαριστούμε Voyager και Ben Bruce!!!

----------


## Leo

Βρε εσείς δεν παίζεστε... Ο φίλος μου o roci... λέει ότι μια φωτογραφία είναι καλή όταν κολλάς και την χαζεύεις... Όταν δεν ξεκολλάς τι είναι? Μπράβο Ben... Πίνακες ζωγραφικής!! Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## polykas

> Aντε αφου σας αρεσε να σας βαλω αλλη μια απο την καλη εκεινη εποχη!
> 
> film (751).jpg


*Μπράβο BEN BRUCE oι φωτογραφίες σου είναι τόσο ζωντανές, που νομίζει κανείς ,ότι έχουν τραβηχτεί πρόσφατα.Είσαι καταπληκτικός....*

----------


## AegeanIslands

Με αφορμη την υπεροχη φωτο του ΒΕΝ, με την οποια καθηλωθηκα για καμποση ωρα μνημονευοντας κι αναπολοντας εκεινη την εποχη της ακτοπλοιας των Αγαπητων,των Βεντουρηδων,του Σταθακη,της ΔΑΝΕ και των υπολοιπων καραβοκυρηδων ομολογω οτι μελαγχολησα.
Βλεποντας το _ΝΑΙΑΣ_ να μπουκαρει στο μεσα της Τηνου με τον κπτ Ανδρεα στη βαρδιολα διαπιστωνει κανεις το κενο που αφησε εκεινη η εποχη σε εικονες , σε χρωματα και ηχους.

----------


## dimitris

> διαπιστωνει κανεις το κενο που αφησε εκεινη η εποχη σε εικονες , σε χρωματα και ηχους.


Οπως ακριβως το λες φιλε μου...

----------


## Leo

> Με αφορμη την υπεροχη φωτο του ΒΕΝ, με την οποια καθηλωθηκα για καμποση ωρα μνημονευοντας κι αναπολοντας εκεινη την εποχη της ακτοπλοιας των Αγαπητων,των Βεντουρηδων,του Σταθακη,της ΔΑΝΕ και των υπολοιπων καραβοκυρηδων ομολογω οτι μελαγχολησα.
> 
> 
> Βλεποντας το _ΝΑΙΑΣ_ να μπουκαρει στο μεσα της Τηνου με τον κπτ Ανδρεα στη βαρδιολα διαπιστωνει κανεις το κενο που αφησε εκεινη η εποχη* σε εικονες , σε χρωματα και ηχους.*


 
Ομολογώ φίλε AegeanIslands, ότι μερικές φορές τα λές όλα σε τρείς λέξεις!!θέλω να πάω στον Πειραιά να περιμένω το Ναϊας στην πρύμη της ευκαιρίας να μπαίνει με χίλια, να γυρίζει και να πλαγιοδετεί με την δεξιά μπάντα... Μεγαλείοοοοοο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aφου ηταν το αγαπημενο μου και εσας σας αρεσει ας βαλω αλλη μια απο την,καμια 500αρια,φωτο απο το ναιας!

film (115).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλα οτι εχεις ανεβασει ειναι εξαιρετικα ποιοτικο, αλλα ακομα και να μην ηταν εχει συναισθηματικο χαρακτηρα γιατι μιλαμε για εκπληκτικα βαπορια. Αν αγαπητε φιλε Ben Bruce εχεις τοσες φωτογραφιες του Ναιας ΙΙ, μηπως λεω , μηπως ειχες τραβηξει και καμια του Επτανησος; Αν ναι κανε μας να χαμογελαμε μεχρι τα αυτια... Θερμη παρακληση απο ενα καψουρη... :Razz:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στην ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ, όταν βάζουν τα ηχητικά στιμιότυπα από τους αγώνες, ακολουθεί η φράση "ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ, ΑΠΟΘΕΩΣΗ".
Μετά από αυτές τις φωτογραφίες του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ", θα έπρεπε να ακολουθεί η φράση *"Ναϊάς ΙΙ" - ΑΠΟΘΕΩΣΗ".
*
Νομίζω ότι με όλα αυτά φίλε BEN BRUCE, φαίνεται πόσο έχει φτωχύνει ο Πειραιά, η Τήνος, η Μύκονος και η Σύρος.
Σίγουρα, και τώρα υπάρχουν όμορφα καράβια.
Εκείνα, όμως, τα παλιά είχαν μια άλλη γλύκα.
Μια υποκειμενική άποψη.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ *BEN BRUCE.*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Aφου ηταν το αγαπημενο μου και εσας σας αρεσει ας βαλω αλλη μια απο την,καμια 500αρια,φωτο απο το ναιας!
> 
> film (115).jpg


Μένω άφωνος φίλε BEN BRUCE.Mε όλη μου την ειλικρίνεια είναι.........τί φράση να χρησιμοποιήσω.Ο ορισμός της φωτογραφίας(και οι παραπάνω).Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!!

----------


## nickosps

Έχουμε πάει οικογενειακώς για πρωτομαγιά στην Σύρο, και στις 4/5/98 ετοιμαζόμαστε να γυρίσουμε Πειραιά...Το Ναϊάς ΙΙ προερχόμενο από Τήνο, μανουβράρει και σε λίγο θα επιβιβαστούμε με προορισμό το μεγάλο λιμάνι... :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βαζω μια φωτο που προσωπικα μου λεει πολλα!Το ναιας 2 στον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο του και μπροστα του ο πολυ καλος φιλος γιαννης μαργωνης α ' λογιστης που ομως τον χασαμε με το σαμινα, ενας πραγματικος λατρης των πλοιων που ομως εφυγε!!
nais2 (49).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.
Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι καταπέλτης. 
Ένας μοναδικός άνθρωπος.

Τον θυμόμαστε πάντα με ένα γλυκό χαμόγελο .......

----------


## .voyager

Πραγματικά, η φωτογραφία προκαλεί συγκίνηση...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και μόνο που τη βλέπω ανατριχιάζω.Όχι για το βαπόρι αλλά για αυτόν το καταπληκτικό άνθρωπο που είχα τη τύχη να γνωρίσω.Δηστυχώς οι άνθρωποι με τη πραγματική έννοια της λέξης πρέπει να φεύγουν νωρίς και άδικα.BEN BRUCE ανέβασες μια φωτογραφία που μιλάει στη ψυχή μας.Απλά αυτό.........Να σαι καλά φίλε μου!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μαθηματα αποφυγης ναυτικου φιληματος,του ανυπομονου εξπρες αθηνα, υπο του πλοιαρχου του ναιας 2 Α.Ναζου την μεγαλη πεμπτη του 1998 στην τηνο.

naia-athina (1).jpg

naia-athina (2).jpg

naia-athina3.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

BEN BRUCE άπαιχτες οι φωτο, συγχαριτηρια!!!

----------


## sylver23

απιστευτο το σκηνικο και απιστευτος και εσυ!!!!τι αλλο να πω...οι φωτο μιλαν απο μονες τους

----------


## Leo

Αυτά και αυτά είναι ο μύθος της Ελληνικής ακτοππλοϊας (ο τίτλος: 1998 το Πάσχα των Θαυμάτων στην Τήνο). Ben Brouce, το ελάχιστον, τα σέβη μου......

----------


## polykas

_ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ όπως πάντα ο BEN BRUCE.
_

----------


## Nautikos II

Τελεια συναντηση, αυτα ειναι πλοια

----------


## vinman

Βen Bruce,απίστευτες πραγματικά εικόνες...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά πραγματικές υπέροχες φωτογραφίες οι οποίες μας ταξιδεύουν στο χτές .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας 2 αριστερη στροφη για το μεγαλο μολο της μυκονου το 1999

naias.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ιστορικη φωτο  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα πραγμα εχω να πω για αυτη τη Φωτογραφια του φιλου BEN BRUCE και θα καταλαβει. its dance time :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε BEN BRUCE υπέροχη φώτο. Special Thanks  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Από τα καλύτερα ρεπορτάζ για καράβι σε όλο το φόρουμ, να σας έχει ο Θεός γερούς παιδιά!! Εγώ το μόνο παραπονάκι που έχω είναι ότι κρατάμε πολλές από τη Δανέ και έχει στερέψει το φόρουμ από φωτογραφίες.. Για ξετρυπώνετε σας παρακαλώ!!...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία στη gallery από τη Μύκονο του 1998.
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=2476

Το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" παρέα με το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη".
Λίγο παραπέρα, η "Πηνελόπη Α".

Φίλε eliasaslan, θα πάμε σύντομα και στη ΔΑΝΕ.

----------


## hayabusa

μπράβο, καταπληκτική, συγχαρητηρια ! ! ! 
Ακόμηξ θυμαμαι εκείνα τα ωραία πρωινά που, μικρός, κατέβαινα με τους δικούς μου στο γυαλό και χάζευα με τις ώρες αυτά τα πανέμορφα σκαριά  :Very Happy: 

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτή την καταπληκτική ανάμνηση που επανέφερες στο μυαλό μου φίλε Roi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε hayabusa.
Μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες του BEN BRUCE, τις δικές μου και των άλλων φίλων ξαναζούμε για λίγο εκείνη την όμορφη εποχή.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ το προτελευταίο ρεμέτζο του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" στη Μύκονο.
Ένα μεσημέρι Σαββάτου στα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου του 1999.
Έχω ανεβάσει μια φωτογραφία στη gallery από αυτό το ρεμέτζο και σύντομα θα ανεβούν και άλλες.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όσους αγάπησαν και αγαπούν αυτά τα βαπόρια.

----------


## dimitris

Αντωνη με αυτα τα καραβια καποιοι απο εμας μεγαλωσανε,
αλλοι τα ταξιδεψαν, αλλοι τα δουλεψαν κι αλλοι τα χαζευαν στην παιδικη ηλικια γιατι δεν ειχαν το δικαιωμα της επιλογης εκεινοι για το ταξιδι...
ποιος ξεχναει εκεινο το πανο στην πλωρη οπως εδενε κι ολας στον Πειραια
08:00 Δια Συρον-Τηνον-Μυκονον :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*"Ναϊάς ΙΙ" -** "Παναγία Τήνου"*

Ένα από τα καλύτερα ζευγάρια της ακτοπλοΐας μας.
Μέχρι τις αρχές του '90, η "Βασίλισσα Βιλελμίνα" κυριαρχούσε.
Λίγο-λίγο ο υπερήφανος γάλλος άρχισε να παίρνει τα πάνω του.
Όταν έμεινε μόνος του απογειώθηκε κανονικά και κατάφερε να γίνει ένα από τα πιο πετυχημένα πλοία στην ιστορία της Ακτοπλοΐας.
Πραγματικό χρυσορυχείο για τους Αγαπητούς.
Τελείωσε άδοξα, θύμα της δημιουργίας μιας ετερόκλητης εταιρείας  στα τέλη του 1999 και του ναυαγίου του "Εξπρές Σαμίνα".
Μετά τη δύση του άστρου του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" ανέτειλε το άστρο του "Blue Star Ithaki".
Ακμή και Παρακμή για το "Nαϊάς ΙΙ".
Πλέον είναι ένας ζωντανός θρύλος.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ένας θρύλος που έχει μείνει μέσα μας και αναπολώντας το παρελθόν μας φέρνει χαμόγελο σε μια εποχή που όλα είναι δήθεν.Που τότε έψαχνες δικαιολογίες για να κάνεις ένα ταξίδι γιατί ......έτσι ένιωθες.Για κανένα άλλο λόγο.Γιατί το Ναιάς ΙΙ αλλά και άλλα πλοία(του τότε) σε καλούσαν να ταξιδέψεις μαζί τους για να νιώσεις......................................κάτι σαν το παρακάτω.Είμαι και εγώ στη φώτο αλλά με αφαίρεσα γιατί πιστεύω ότι εδώ μιλάνε τα βαπόρια.Έτσι δεν είναι φίλε Leo?Aφιερωμένη σε όλους εσάς!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## japan

ΑΡΗ εσύ είσαι πάνω στο ΝΑΙΣ ΙΙ και μπροστα είναι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2, λίγο αριστερότερα φαίνεται και το ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ.Μια εικόνα χίλιες αναμνήσεις

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το Αριστεροτερο μου θυμιζει περισσοτερο _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_

----------


## eliasaslan

> Μια φωτογραφία στη gallery από τη Μύκονο του 1998.
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=2476
> 
> Το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" παρέα με το "Εξπρές Αφροδίτη".
> Λίγο παραπέρα, η "Πηνελόπη Α".
> 
> Φίλε eliasaslan, θα πάμε σύντομα και στη ΔΑΝΕ.


Δε μιλάω για τη φωτογραφία, θα γίνω γραφικός, εγώ θα μείνω στη Δανέ. !!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> θα πάμε σύντομα και στη ΔΑΝΕ.


ΑΜΗΝ και ΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Το Αριστεροτερο μου θυμιζει περισσοτερο _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_


Το Golden Vergina είναι φίλε μου!!

----------


## proussos

*Καλησπέρα σε όλους...μια φωτό και από εμένα με το πλοίο στη γνωστή του θέση στον Πειραιά...συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα...*

NAIAS II.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Καλησπέρα σε όλους...μια φωτό και από εμένα με το πλοίο στη γνωστή του θέση στον Πειραιά...συγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα...*


Φίλε prousssos η φώτο του Ναιάς μας έχει τέτοια αρχοντιά που η ποότητά της είναι το τελευταίο που θα μας απασχολούσε.Να σαι καλά :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον φίλτατο Κανάpη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Πωπωωω εξαίρετη! Θα έλεγα και σπάνια, διότι φωταγωγημένο σε φωτογραφίες δεν το πολυβλέπουμε. Να σαι καλά φίλε prousso  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας 2 φωτο του ιουνιου 1998 γερο αναποδα για αριστερη στροφη στο μεγαλο μολο της μυκονου με βαπορια παντου!Η ληψη εγινα απο το δημητρουλα που ειχε πεσει και αυτο στο μεγαλο μολο με την πλωρη εξω απο το λιμανι!Στη φωτο υπαρχει και ενα ορθογραφικο λαθος ποιο ειναι?

naiasanapoda.jpg

----------


## Leo

Επειδή η ματιά πάει κατευθείαν στο δυαντό ανάποδα δεν προσέχει κανείς τα διαλυτικά που δεν βάφτηκαν στο όνομα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μπορεί να λείπουν τα διαλυτικά, ή να μην έχουν περαστεί ακόμα με μπογιά, αλλά το πλοίο στη φωτογραφία είναι πολύ στα πάνω του.
Το ΒΑΠΟΡΙ της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονίας, μετά βέβαια της αποχώρηση της Ολλανδέζας Αρχόντισσας.

----------


## sylver23

κωστα παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο.και γενικα οτι ανεβαζεις ειναι υπεροχο.μας κανεις και αναπωλουμε καλες εποχες.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ναιας 2 φωτο του ιουνιου 1998 γερο αναποδα για αριστερη στροφη στο μεγαλο μολο της μυκονου με βαπορια παντου!Η ληψη εγινα απο το δημητρουλα που ειχε πεσει και αυτο στο μεγαλο μολο με την πλωρη εξω απο το λιμανι!Στη φωτο υπαρχει και ενα ορθογραφικο λαθος ποιο ειναι?
> 
> naiasanapoda.jpg


Μαγεία σκέτη BEN.Eίσαι φοβερός!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ένας θρύλος που έχει μείνει μέσα μας και αναπολώντας το παρελθόν μας φέρνει χαμόγελο σε μια εποχή που όλα είναι δήθεν.Που τότε έψαχνες δικαιολογίες για να κάνεις ένα ταξίδι γιατί ......έτσι ένιωθες.Για κανένα άλλο λόγο.Γιατί το Ναιάς ΙΙ αλλά και άλλα πλοία(του τότε) σε καλούσαν να ταξιδέψεις μαζί τους για να νιώσεις......................................κ  άτι σαν το παρακάτω.Είμαι και εγώ στη φώτο αλλά με αφαίρεσα γιατί πιστεύω ότι εδώ μιλάνε τα βαπόρια.Έτσι δεν είναι φίλε Leo?Aφιερωμένη σε όλους εσάς!!!!!!!!!!


Φιλε Καναρη τι να πω; Η φωτογραφια ειναι εξαιρετικα συμβολικη αλλα το κειμενο σου με εκφραζει απολυτα. Τοτε ταξιδευαμε (ταξιδευατε γιατι εγω οντας μικρος μονο την πανεμορφη Επτανησαρα απολαμβανα στα ταξιδια για Κεφαλλονια) για να νιωσουμε. Τωρα ταξιδευουμε ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ, μπας και κατι συμβει ρε αδερφε. Ακομα λοιπον και ας μην υπαρχει η τεραστια ποσοτητα εξαιρετικων βαποριων, κοντρων και πιο αγνης-μη δηθεν διαθεσης, εμεις προσπαθουμε να τη βρουμε-δημιουργησουμε. Roci ποτε ειπες θα παμε με την Ποπη τσαρκα;  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουν περάσει τόσα χρόνια και τέτοια ανάποδα έχω καιρό να δώ... Οι γριές γέρασαν ακόμα περισσότερο, οι ηλεκτρονικές KaMeWes δεν αφήνουν να κάνεις τρελα ανάποδα και οι καπεταναίοι γίναν ποιό συντηρητικοί (ισως καλα και κάνουν)...

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο ειχε μοναδικες ελικτικες ικανοτητες.Λιγα πλοια μπορουσαν εστω να το ανταγωνιστουν , οι _ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΕΣ_ σιγουρα ισως κ το _ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ_ σε μικροτερο βαθμο.Για αυτους που καταλαβαινουν το πλοιο εφευγε απο το μεσα της Τηνου με Προσω και των 2 με 15 μοιρες ΔΕ τιμονι!

----------


## Rocinante

> Το πλοιο ειχε μοναδικες ελικτικες ικανοτητες.Λιγα πλοια μπορουσαν εστω να το ανταγωνιστουν , οι _ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΕΣ_ σιγουρα ισως κ το _ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ_ σε μικροτερο βαθμο.Για αυτους που καταλαβαινουν το πλοιο εφευγε απο το μεσα της Τηνου με Προσω και των 2 με 15 μοιρες ΔΕ τιμονι!


Πολυ σωστα. Και ηταν το μεγαλο του οπλο τη στιγμη που το Παναγια Τηνου για να μπει και να βγει απο το Λιμανι εκανε ολοκληρη ιεροτελεστια. Βεβαια ηταν και ο μοναδικος τροπος για να χτυπησει τον αντιπαλο γιατι στην ανοιχτη θαλασσα αντε πιασε τη Wilhelmina...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπως ξερει πολυ καλα ο φιλος μου ο Vinman στα γαλλικα αρεσουν τα στροφιλικια και εκει παιρνουν πισω οτι χανουν στην ευθεια... Οποτε σημειωσατε Χ. :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μιλαμε για κατι τετοιο!Φωτο απο την τηνο του 1999.

naiatino.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Μιλαμε για κατι τετοιο!Φωτο απο την τηνο του 1999


O μάγος BEN όποτε χρειαστεί βγάζει από το καπέλο του περιστ.......ε συγνώμη θησαυρούς.Συνέχισε έτσι να μας εκπλήσσεις.

----------


## Rocinante

> O μάγος BEN όποτε χρειαστεί βγάζει από το καπέλο του περιστ.......ε συγνώμη θησαυρούς.Συνέχισε έτσι να μας εκπλήσσεις.


Αρη μου εδω δεν μιλαμε για καπελα. Το ατομο λειτουργει βαση σχεδιου. Πρεπει να προσεχουμε πλεον τι λεμε. Ειναι κρυμενο σε μια γωνια και με το που ακουει να λεμε κατι ενδιαφερον μας πετα τις χειροβομβιδες του. ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ:shock:

----------


## vinman

> Οπως ξερει πολυ καλα ο φιλος μου ο Vinman στα γαλλικα αρεσουν τα στροφιλικια και εκει παιρνουν πισω οτι χανουν στην ευθεια... Οποτε σημειωσατε Χ.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου Captain.... :Cool: 
Οσο για τον Ben Bruce τι να πώ...απλά καταπληκτικός!!!

----------


## Naias II

BEN BRUCE θα μας τρελάνεις. :Smile:  Αγαπημένο πλοίο. Thanks very much!!!

----------


## proussos

Δυό φωτογραφίες του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ λίγο πριν ρίξει καταπέλτη μπροστά από το τελωνείο της Σύρου...

naias2.jpg

naiasII.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Thanks very much  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

> Δυό φωτογραφίες του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ λίγο πριν ρίξει καταπέλτη μπροστά από το τελωνείο της Σύρου...


υπεροχες!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια πολυ σπανια φωτο του ναιας 2 ισως απο την μοναδικη του επισκεψη στην παρο!Φωτο του αειμνηστου φιλου μας λογιστου α' γιαννη μαργωνη απο τα θυματα της 26 σεπτεμβριου.

b film (99).jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ben Bruce, μας έχεις προσφέρει όλο αυτόν τον καιρό απίστευτες εικόνες.

Με το τελευταίο σου "κτύπημα" έξυσες πολλές πληγές.

Ας δούμε μια παλιά αγαπημένη εικόνα.
Το πλοίο αναχωρεί από τη Μύκονο, στα τέλη Σεπετεμβρίου του 1999.
Και ας την αφιερώσουμε σε όλους όσους αγάπησαν το πλοίο και τους ανθρώπους που το ταξίδευαν.....

Λίγο πριν σβηστούν τα σινιάλα στα πλαϊνά του πλοίου.
Στο λυκόφως, όπως έχεις γράψει, της παραδοσιακής ακτοπλοΐας.
Λίγο πριν πέσει η αυλαία ...  

Και το πλοίο φεύγει.jpg

----------


## vinman

Eκπληκτικές και οι δύο φωτογαφίες παιδιά... :Wink:

----------


## proussos

*Μάτια βουρκωμένα...όχι δακρυσμένα !*

naiasB.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> Μια πολυ σπανια φωτο του ναιας 2 ισως απο την μοναδικη του επισκεψη στην παρο!Φωτο του αειμνηστου φιλου μας λογιστου α' γιαννη μαργωνη απο τα θυματα της 26 σεπτεμβριου.
> 
> b film (99).jpg


Φοβερή φώτο. Σκέφτομαι να είχα νοικιάσει μια γκαρσονιέρα εκεί απέναντι από την πλώρη του Ναιας ΙΙ να ανοίγω τα παράθυρα το πρωί και να το αντικρίζω, να κάθομαι στο μπαλκόνι πίνοντας το καφεδάκι. Αχχχ! :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας 2 κανει προσπεραση στο εξπρες αφροδιτη, απο τη μεσα μερια, στις 4 αυγουστου του 1997 εξω απο τη συρο.Αφιερωμενη στους καλους φιλους Polikas,proussos ,roi baudouin,ellinis!

naias2.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Ναιας 2 κανει προσπεραση στο εξπρες αφροδιτη, απο τη μεσα μερια, στις 4 αυγουστου του 1997 εξω απο τη συρο.Αφιερωμενη στους καλους φιλους Polikas,proussos ,roi baudouin,ellinis!


Καποιοι που δεν εζησαν αυτες τις εποχες θα λενε τωρα οτι τα παραλες οτι δεν μπορει να συναιβεναν τετοια πραγματα.
Και ομως...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι η ιστορική αυτή φωτογραφία είναι μια από τις ομορφότερες, αν όχι η ομορφότερη, του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ".
Κάνει την προσπέραση, το χαίρεται και το καμαρώνει .....

----------


## hayabusa

απίστευτης ομορφιάς το παραπάνω στιγμιότυπο  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Ναιας 2 κανει προσπεραση στο εξπρες αφροδιτη, απο τη μεσα μερια, στις 4  αυγουστου του 1997  εξω απο τη συρο.Αφιερωμενη στους καλους φιλους Polikas,proussos ,roi baudouin,ellinis!



_Aπίστευτη φωτογραφία.Σε ευχαριστούμε ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE, για τις συλλεκτικές σου φωτογραφίες, που μας χαρίζεις απλόχερα κάθε βράδυ..._

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Καποιοι που δεν εζησαν αυτες τις εποχες θα λενε τωρα οτι τα παραλες οτι δεν μπορει να συναιβεναν τετοια πραγματα.
> Και ομως...


*Εγώ σαν ένας από αυτούς που δεν έζησαν αυτές τις εποχές πραγματικά ξαφνιάστηκα όταν είδα το μήνυμα του Ben!!!Αλλά γι' αυτό υπάρχουν οι ιστορικές φωτογραφίες για να μαθαίνουμε οι νεότεροι!!!Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Ben!!!!Να είσαι καλά!!!  *

----------


## Naias II

> Ναιας 2 κανει προσπεραση στο εξπρες αφροδιτη, απο τη μεσα μερια, στις 4 αυγουστου του 1997 εξω απο τη συρο.Αφιερωμενη στους καλους φιλους Polikas,proussos ,roi baudouin,ellinis!
> 
> naias2.jpg


Πωπωωπω σκίζει το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ. Η καλύτερη φωτογραφία που έχω δει ποτέ το αγαπημένο βαπόρι. Ευχαριστούμε BEN  :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Είμαστε τυχεροί που μπορούμε να βλέπουμε τέτοιες φωτογραφίες, που ζήσαμε και θυμόμαστε πάλι ελέω Ben, τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πορσωπικά που τις μοιράζεται μαζί μας. Κομψοτέχνημα πλοίου και αριστούργημα φωτογραφίας!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εδω οι αξιωματικοι στη γεφυρα χαιρετουν τον ημιεπισημο φωτογραφο του ναιας 2 στη μυκονο περιμενοντας να δει μες το κρυο κανα μαγικο του καπτα αντρεα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας 2 σκιτσο του 1996.Σιγα μη και δεν το εκανα  :Very Happy: 

skitsa (26).jpg

----------


## Naias II

¶ψογος 8-)

----------


## sea_serenade

Σιγά μη δεν το έκανες, αν είναι δυνατόν......Συγχαρητήρια BEN, προσλαμβάνεσαι!!!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ναιας 2 σκιτσο του 1996.Σιγα μη και δεν το εκανα 
> 
> skitsa (26).jpg


*¶ψογος Ben!!!Καταπληκτικό σκίτσο μπράβο!!!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας 2 ιουνιος 1995 ετοιμο για αναχωριση.

new (71).jpg

----------


## Naias II

Είσαι άπαιχτος, ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φανταστική φώτο Ben...*

----------


## karystos

Ένα εντυπωσιακό "κάρφωμα" του Ανδρέα Νάζου με το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ στο μεγάλο μώλο της Μυκόνου στις 2 Οκτωβρίου του 1997. Στην 1 και στη 2 δεμένα τα SUPERFERRY II και ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Για όσους αγαπάνε τα όμορφα ρεμέτζα.

28-11-1.JPG

28-12-1.JPG

28-13-1.JPG

28-14-1.JPG

28-15-1.JPG

----------


## karystos

Δεμένο στο μεγάλο μώλο

28-19-1.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Ε ρε γλέντια....πολύ ωραίες φωτο ευχαριστούμε φίλε karystos

----------


## Leo

Δεν υποτιμώ κανένα από τους Πλοιάρχους που πέρασαν απο τα χειριστήρια του Ναϊάς ΙΙ. Ήταν όλοι εξαιρετικοί μανουβραδόροι και όχι μόνο. Ο Καπετάν Ανδρέας Νάζος όμως για μένα ήταν *ο "δάσκαλος" του*... το κάρφωνε, όπως σωστά ανέφερες. Ευχαρσιτούμε φίλε Κάρυστος.... Εξαιρτετικό το ρεπορταζ, χαζεύει κανείς!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

φανταστικές φωτογραφίες. πολλές αναμνήσεις ξυπνάνε μέσα μου καθώς έρχονται στο μυαλό μου παλιές όμορφες εποχές με όμορφα βαπόρια να δένουν στο λιμάνι μας. και τι δεν θα 'δινα για να γυρίσω πίσω, στην εποχή του Nαιας ΙΙ, του Μπάρι και πολλών άλλων που ερχόντουσαν εκεί τότε.

Φίλε ΒΕΝ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις υπέροχες αυτές φωτογραφίες !  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Naias 2 μια αεροφωτογραφια η οποια γεννηθηκε τον ιουνιο του 1996 μετα απο προσκληση για πτηση του φωτογραφου Γ.Κουρουπη

naias aerial.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Δεν υποτιμώ κανένα από τους Πλοιάρχους που πέρασαν απο τα χειριστήρια του Ναϊάς ΙΙ. Ήταν όλοι εξαιρετικοί μανουβραδόροι και όχι μόνο. Ο Καπετάν Ανδρέας Νάζος όμως για μένα ήταν *ο "δάσκαλος" του*... το κάρφωνε, όπως σωστά ανέφερες. Ευχαρσιτούμε φίλε Κάρυστος.... Εξαιρτετικό το ρεπορταζ, χαζεύει κανείς!!


Απο τους κορυφαιους ακτοπλοους Πλοιαρχους  το ονομα του εχει γραφτει στο πανθεον των Θρυλων της Ελλ.Ακτοπλοιας.
Ναυτικος,Δασκαλος και πανω απ ολα Ανθρωπος.
Καπταιν να εισαι γερος να σε απολαμβανουμε εστω και σαν Πιλοτο!
Bruce χτυπα αλυπητα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον aegean islands ο καπταν αντρεας στην 10 ετη παρουσια του ,μονο, στην ακτοπλοια αφησε το στιγμα του ο αριστος πλοιαρχος και ανθρωπος!Σαν πλοηγος στην αγαπημενη του μυκονο εχει κανει πολλους απο τους πλοιαρχους-αστερες του παγκοσμιου στερεωματος να σκισουν τα πτυχια τους!Μαζι με τον καπτα κωστα ηταν η απολυτη κορυφη!Στη φωτο σε ενα ταξιδακι που ειχαμε κανει μαζι με το χοζοβιωτισσα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το naias 2 στη μυκονο και φουνταρισμα τυπου μουστακια!

film (19).jpg

----------


## nickosps

Μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να το φτιάξει στους "ελαιοχρωματισμούς" όπως θα ήταν σήμερα με τα σινιάλα του Αγαπητού αλλά με ανάποδο βάψιμο δηλαδή πράσινο βαμμένο και άσπρα σινιάλα? ( π.χ. όπως το Μυτιλήνη είναι τώρα μπλε με άσπρο το NEL LINES) Ευχαριστώ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας 2 γιαλο γιαλο, οπως παντα, απο μυκονο για τηνο

film (86).jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε Ben για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τωρα αυτη η φωτο που πρεπει να παει?

----------


## sea_serenade

......σε κάποιον διαγωνισμό ίσως???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS 2 ενα αγαπημενο καραβι σε μια αλλη ποζα απο τα καρουλια φιλμ που εφευγαν για να μεινουν αξεχαστες οι στιγμες αυτες! Aφιερωμενη στον πολυ καλο φιλο roi baudoin και στους polikas, capten4, rocinante ,nikos,ellinis και leo

film (46).jpg

----------


## Leo

Αμααααάν!!! Δεν ξεχνιόνται αυτά... Μας έστειλες.. :Very Happy:  Να πω στους νεότερους φίλους μας ότι αυτή είναι μια καθημερινή πορεία για το πλοίο της γραμμής Πειραιά - Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος.... Δεν είναι Πρωτοαπριλιάτικο τρικ  :Wink: . Σ ευχαριστώ Ben...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αμααααάν!!! Δεν ξεχνιόνται αυτά... Μας έστειλες.. Να πω στους νεότερους φίλους μας ότι αυτή είναι μια καθημερινή πορεία για το πλοίο της γραμμής Πειραιά - Σύρος - Τήνος - Μύκονος.... Δεν είναι Πρωτοαπριλιάτικο τρικ . Σ ευχαριστώ Ben...


 
Να υποθέσω ότι το σημείο όπου εικονίζεται το Ναϊάς είναι το βόρειο ακρωτήρι Τρίμεσο της Σύρου, όταν δηλ. το πλοίο αλλάζει πορεία από δυτικά, αρχικά σε νοτιοδυτικά, και μετά σε νότια μέχρι να «πιάσει» Ερμούπολη;   :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Ε ναιιιι έτσι όπως τα λές καπετάν αντρέα  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  Αλλά έχουμε χασει λιγο τον προσανατολισμό. Ερχεται απο Πειριαά με πορεία ανατολική 090 μέχρι τον κάβο και απο εκεί ξυστά, κλεφτά με ΑΝΑ, ΝΑ , ΝΝΑ στον Νοτιά για την Ερμούπολη!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ε ναιιιι έτσι όπως τα λές καπετάν αντρέα  Αλλά έχουμε χασει λιγο τον προσανατολισμό. Ερχεται απο Πειριαά με πορεία ανατολική 090 μέχρι τον κάβο και απο εκεί ξυστά, κλεφτά με ΑΝΑ, ΝΑ , ΝΝΑ στον Νοτιά για την Ερμούπολη!


 
Ναι, Leo και συγγνώμη.  Την ξέρω πολύ καλά την πορεία.  Ήταν καθάρα λάθος εκ παραδρομής και βιασύνης.   :Sad:   Όπου _"δυτικά"_, διάβαζε "_ανατολικά"_ 
Οπότε το ορθό:
_Να υποθέσω ότι το σημείο όπου εικονίζεται το πλοίο είναι το βόρειο ακρωτήρι Τρίμεσο της Σύρου, όταν δηλ. αλλάζει πορεία από δυτικά, αρχικά σε νοτιοδυτικά, και μετά σε νότια μέχρι να «πιάσει» Ερμούπολη; _

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Ναι, Leo και συγγνώμη. Την ξέρω πολύ καλά την πορεία. Ήταν καθάρα λάθος εκ παραδρομής και βιασύνης.  Όπου _"δυτικά"_, διάβαζε "_ανατολικά"_ 
> Οπότε το ορθό:
> _Να υποθέσω ότι το σημείο όπου εικονίζεται το πλοίο είναι το βόρειο ακρωτήρι Τρίμεσο της Σύρου, όταν δηλ. αλλάζει πορεία από δυτικά, αρχικά σε νοτιοδυτικά, και μετά σε νότια μέχρι να «πιάσει» Ερμούπολη;_


 
Πάλι τα ίδια!!Είμαι αδιόρθωτος!

Να υποθέσω ότι το σημείο όπου εικονίζεται το πλοίο είναι το βόρειο ακρωτήρι Τρίμεσο της Σύρου, όταν δηλ. αλλάζει πορεία από ανατολικά, αρχικά σε νοτιοανατολικά, και μετά σε νότια μέχρι να «πιάσει» Ερμούπολη;

----------


## avenger

> NAIAS 2 ενα αγαπημενο καραβι σε μια αλλη ποζα απο τα καρουλια φιλμ που εφευγαν για να μεινουν αξεχαστες οι στιγμες αυτες! Aφιερωμενη στον πολυ καλο φιλο roi baudoin και στους polikas, capten4, rocinante ,nikos,ellinis και leo
> 
> film (46).jpg



Ben τέλεια φωτογραφία!!!!!!!!!! Μπορώ να ρωτήσω από πού "τραβήχτηκε"? Για αφίσα πραγματικά... Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η φωτο τραβηχτηκε απο το express afrodite στις 4 αυγουστου του 1997 και το ταξιδι εγινε για το λογο αυτο.Ελληνικο εργο κανονικα!Το νεο, μεγαλο ,περηφανο αφροδιτη μπαινει 15 λεπτα πιο νωρις στη γραμμη του φουκαρα ,τιμιου εργατη ναιας ο οποιος οργιζεται και δεν αφηνει να του παρουν το ψωμι και τα δινει ολα, μεχρι 21,7 μιλια και κερδιζει!

----------


## avenger

> Η φωτο τραβηχτηκε απο το express afrodite στις 4 αυγουστου του 1997 και το ταξιδι εγινε για το λογο αυτο.Ελληνικο εργο κανονικα!Το νεο, μεγαλο ,περηφανο αφροδιτη μπαινει 15 λεπτα πιο νωρις στη γραμμη του φουκαρα ,τιμιου εργατη ναιας ο οποιος οργιζεται και δεν αφηνει να του παρουν το ψωμι και τα δινει ολα, μεχρι 21,7 μιλια και κερδιζει!


Μεγάλε Ben "έγραψες"!!!!!!!!!!!!! πάντα τέτοια να μας χαρίζεις!!

----------


## Django

Μπράβο Ben! Εύγε! Με αυτό σου το post θα μας θυμίζεις πάντα την μόνη αλήθεια που παραδεχόμαστε ανεξαιρέτως όλοι οι καραβολάτρες. 
«Το Τζέλα Δ. δεν είχε φουγάρα!»

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε ΒΕΝ για τις απίθανες φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζεις!  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> NAIAS 2 ενα αγαπημενο καραβι σε μια αλλη ποζα απο τα καρουλια φιλμ που εφευγαν για να μεινουν αξεχαστες οι στιγμες αυτες! Aφιερωμενη στον πολυ καλο φιλο roi baudoin και στους polikas, capten4, rocinante ,nikos,ellinis και leo
> 
> film (46).jpg


*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλέ μου φίλε BEN BRUCE για την αφιέρωση.Η φωτογραφία μιλάει μόνη της και δεν χρειάζεται καν να την σχολιάσω.Είσαι φοβερός...*

----------


## giorgos....

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία αν και δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά σε αυτά που είδαν τα ματάκια μας στις προηγούμενες σελίδες.. το 1998 αν θυμάμαι καλά.. άφηξη του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ στον Πειραιά.. Το Εξπρές Ολύμπια πίσω του μαζί με το highspeed 1 και πιο δίπλα το Ναϊάς Εξπρές. Αφιερωμένη στο ίδιο το πλοίο που τόσο άδικα έφυγε μακρυά μας και σε όσους το λάτρεψαν, δέθηκαν μαζί του και ταύτισαν τη λέξη "ταξίδι" με αυτό..

meeting.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε giorgos....  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας 2 μια φωτο απο την επιστροφη του σε μια περιεργη μερα.Ηταν μια μερα του ιουνιου του 1998 με ναυτικη εβδομαδα σε εξελιξη ενα δαιμονισμενο νοτια που πηρε το λατο και το εκανε φτερο στον ανεμο μεσα στον πειραια , που πηρε φωτια και καηκε η μιση σαλαμινα και ηταν η μερα που ηρθε στην ελλαδα το maria g νυν elli t

negative (34).jpg

----------


## polykas

_¶λλη μία υπέροχη φωτογραφία, από το καταπληκτικό αρχείο του BEN BRUCE.Tον ευχαριστούμε..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To ΝΑΪΑΣ II στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...

O82.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τελεια φωτογραφια φιλε μου!!!!τρομερο το αρχειο σου!!!!!

----------


## alcaeos

> To ΝΑΪΑΣ II στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...
> 
> O82.jpg


   Όντως φίλε t.s.s apollon μας εχεις τρελανει  αυτες τις μέρες με τις φωτογραφίες  σου
  Πάντως να είσαι καλά και να συνεχίσεις να μας προσφέρεις τις  σπάνιες και
  Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## proussos

*Αν και δεν διάβασα τους κανόνες,ας μου επιτραπεί η καταχώρηση κι ας κάνω παράβαση...*
*Φαντάζομαι ότι πολλοί θα έχετε ακούσει για τον Μυκονιάτη Cpt Ανδρέα Νάζο...πολλοί τον θαυμάζετε και πολλοί περισσότεροι του έχετε πει μια καλημέρα πίσω ή μπροστά από τη σιδερένια πόρτα της βαρδιόλας του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ...*
*Για όσους τον έχουν ακουστά και δεν τον γνωρίζουν φυσιογνωμικά αλλά και για όσους θέλουν να ξαναθυμηθούν...ο καπετάνιος του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ (το Ναγιάς που λέγανε οι νησιώτες).*

nazos.jpg

----------


## Leo

Είναι ένα απο τους πιο αγαπητούς καπετάνιους της Συροτηνομικονίας. Παίρνω εγώ την ευθύνη και ανοίγω την φωτογραφία γιατί τα αγαπητά πρόσωπα πέρπει να φαίνονται και τα καλά να λέγονται. Καλά να είσαι proussos που την μοιράστηκες μαζί μας, κι ο καπετάν Ανδρέας επίσης!

----------


## japan

> *Αν και δεν διάβασα τους κανόνες,ας μου επιτραπεί η καταχώρηση κι ας κάνω παράβαση...*
> *Φαντάζομαι ότι πολλοί θα έχετε ακούσει για τον Μυκονιάτη Cpt Ανδρέα Νάζο...πολλοί τον θαυμάζετε και πολλοί περισσότεροι του έχετε πει μια καλημέρα πίσω ή μπροστά από τη σιδερένια πόρτα της βαρδιόλας του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ...*
> *Για όσους τον έχουν ακουστά και δεν τον γνωρίζουν φυσιογνωμικά αλλά και για όσους θέλουν να ξαναθυμηθούν...ο καπετάνιος του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ (το Ναγιάς που λέγανε οι νησιώτες).*
> 
> nazos.jpg



Φυσικα ο Καπτα Ανδρεας ειναι ενας απο τους Πλοιαρχους του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.Απο το πλοιο εχουν περασει ο Καπτα Αναργυρος Σαρρης ,ο Καπτα Σιδερης Μαμιδης κ.α με την Καπτα Αναργυρο να εχει τα περισσοτερα χρονια στο πλοιο και στη συνειδηση του περισσοτερου κοσμου να ειναι ο Καπετανιος του Ναιας ΙΙ χωρις φυσικα να υποτιμαμε τη παρουσια του Καπτα Ανδρεα ο οποιος φυσικα αφησε το στιγμα του με τα ρεμετζα του.Να ναι καλα ολοι τους

----------


## hayabusa

μεγάλη μορφή ο συμπατριώτης  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Ναϊάς ΙΙ στο λιμάνι της Σύρου...
O156.jpg

----------


## marsant

Αρχισαν τα οργανα...βαρατε βιολιτζιδες τωρα...

----------


## Naias II

Γεια σου Apollon με τα ωραία σου. _Χτύπα κι άλλο_ _θα τ' αντέξω :-D
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Γεια σου Apollon με τα ωραία σου. _Χτύπα κι άλλο_ _θα τ' αντέξω :-D_


Φιλε Naias II  αν ειναι το αγαπημενο σου πλοιο, εχει πολυ συνεχεια...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Ναϊάς ΙΙ, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1983. 
Φωτογραφία Σ. Βαλάκης
O165.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πανέμορφη πόζα... και στο βάθος πάνω από την πλώρη του φαίνεται και το φινετσάτο Eugenio C.!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Nαϊάς ΙΙ... Xαρισμένη στον φίλο Naias II.
O168.jpg

----------


## harlek

Σε ποιον ανήκε το πλοίο το '83, τι σινιάλα είναι αυτά; Λείπει και το (κακάσχημο κατά τη γνώμη μου) "ΝΑIASII" από τον καθρέφτη, ο οποίος όμως κοσμείται από μικρότερη ταμπέλα πάνω από τα παράθυρα της γέφυρας! :-)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Σε ποιον ανήκε το πλοίο το '83, τι σινιάλα είναι αυτά; Λείπει και το (κακάσχημο κατά τη γνώμη μου) "ΝΑIASII" από τον καθρέφτη, ο οποίος όμως κοσμείται από μικρότερη ταμπέλα πάνω από τα παράθυρα της γέφυρας! :-)


Ναυτιλιακη εταιρια Κριτων, Κατσουλακου.

----------


## Naias II

> F/B Nαϊάς ΙΙ... Xαρισμένη στον φίλο Naias II.
> O168.jpg


Φίλε Apollon σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, καταπληκτικές και οι 2 φωτογραφίες.





> Σε ποιον ανήκε το πλοίο το '83, τι σινιάλα είναι αυτά; Λείπει και το (κακάσχημο κατά τη γνώμη μου) "ΝΑIASII" από τον καθρέφτη, ο οποίος όμως κοσμείται από μικρότερη ταμπέλα πάνω από τα παράθυρα της γέφυρας! :smile:


Εεε όχι και κακάσχημο φίλε harlek, αυτά τα γράμματα ήταν σήμα κατατεθέν για αυτό το πλοίο και του πάνε γάντι  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAΣ 2 και αντε πιαστο!Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON Despo και GIANNHSMANTZOURIS
film (32).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> NAIAΣ 2 και αντε πιαστο!Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON Despo και GIANNHSMANTZOURISfilm (32).jpg


Φιλε BEN BRUCE συνεχιζεις να μοιραζεσαι με ολους τους φιλους του φορουμ το πλουσιο και ποιοτικο φωτογραφικο σου, αρχειο η οπτικη μας τερψη εχει φθασει παρα πολυ ψηλα, γνωριζω οτι εχουμε να δουμε ακομη παρα πολλες φωτογραφιες! Η φωτογραφια του ναιας ιι Υπεροχη !!!

----------


## .voyager

Στα ανοιχτά της Τζιάς. Μακρινή, δυστυχώς... Τότε δεν έπαιζε zoom κι ήμουν άσχετος 10-12 ετών.

IMG_0003.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS NAIAS τελευταια του χρονια το 2000  απο τηνο για μυκονο ευδηλο μια φωτο για τον TSS APOLLON και LEO

film (214).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> EXPRESS NAIAS τελευταια του χρονια το 2000 απο τηνο για μυκονο ευδηλο μια φωτο για τον TSS APOLLON και LEO
> 
> film (214).jpg


 
 Φιλε ΒΕΝ  BRUCE   υπεροχη φωτο και απο  καλη οπτικη γωνια τραβηγμενη. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## japan

Ιστορική θα έλεγα, είσαι άπαιχτος και εξαιρετικός.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Japan και tss apollon ειναι πολυ ευχαριστo να ανταμοιβονται οι προσπαθειες που κανω ,οπως και αλλοι βεβαια , και γιαυτο σας βαζω αλλη μια του αγαπημενου naias II


film (47).jpg

----------


## japan

Αυτό που μπορώ να πώ για εσένα BEN BRUCE είναι ότι οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι εξαιρετικές και φυσικά θεωρώ με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω πάνω στο αντικείμενό της φωτογραφίας ότι είσαι εν δυνάμη ανερχόμενος φωτογράφος και ότι καθημερινά γράφεις ιστορία στο φόρουμ. 

Να είσαι καλά είσαι ανεπανάληπτος.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Japan και tss apollon ειναι πολυ ευχαριστo να ανταμοιβονται οι προσπαθειες που κανω ,οπως και αλλοι βεβαια , και γιαυτο σας βαζω αλλη μια του αγαπημενου naias II
> 
> 
> film (47).jpg


 Φιλε   Ben Bruce  εισαι  ταλεντο πολλα  υποσχομενο!!!

----------


## Naias II

Καλά τι καταιγίδα ξέσπασε εδώ μέσα. Μου κόπηκε η μιλιά. Ειδικά εσύ BEN με την τελευταία φωτογραφία που ανέβασες με έστειλες κανονικά.
Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ με άψογες πινελιές, καΐκι και γλάρος συνθέτουν μια άψογη φωτογραφία.

----------


## nickosps

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες από έναν ειδικό! Μπράβο Ben!

----------


## sylver23

Μου δημιουργηθηκε μια απορια.Οταν περασαν στα χερια της τοτε hellas το ναιας και το βεργινα πως και δεν εκαναν αντιστοιχη μετασκευη και στο ναιας οπως στο αδελφακι του??
Και κατι ακομα οτι το βεργινα θα το πουλουσαν  για κρουαζιεροπλοιο ισχυε ή ήταν απλά φήμες (μηπως για αυτο εγινε μονο σε εκεινο η μετασκευη?)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H Hellas ferries τοτε ειχε κανει μεγαλη μετασκευη στο express samina και στο express artemis ,νυν και πρωην παναγια εκατοντναπυλιανη δηλαδη,Στο express naias ειχαν κανει κατι λαμαρινοδουλειες τοτε, αλλα μετασκευη δεν ειχαν κανει ισως γιατι η agapitos lines ειχε αλλαξει ενα σαλονι το 1998 και γιατι η διαρυθμηση με τα πολλα καθισματα αεροπορικου τυπου βολευε τη γραμμη.Αλλωστε ποιος ξερει τι ηθελε να κανει η εταιρεια με τα σχεδον 100 πλοια στο κεφαλι της, απλα ο χαμος πιστευω!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ναϊάς ΙΙ...*

*O229.jpg*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε APOLLON οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι εκτός από ουσιαστικές και σπάνιες φυσικά *και* φοβερής ποιότητας.Μένω άναυδος όταν τις βλέπω.Συγχαρητήρια πολλά!!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Τι αλλο θα δουν τα ματια μας..... :Cool: Σας ευχαριστουμε ολους παρα πολυ!!Εχω και εγω κατι απαγορευτικα στο αρχειο μου......σε λιγες μερες.....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Τι αλλο θα δουν τα ματια μας.....Σας ευχαριστουμε ολους παρα πολυ!!Εχω και εγω κατι απαγορευτικα στο αρχειο μου......σε λιγες μερες.....


 
Ρίξε τίποτα γιατί δεν θα κοιμηθείς απόψε. :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα βαλω εγω γιατι ο TSS APOLLON ειναι απασχολημενος με το παναγια τηνου!Ναιας 2 λοιπον στην επισκευη του 1998 οπου και εβαλε ενα σαλονι στη μεση του πρωτου ντεκ αφαιροντας καποια αππο τα αεροπορικα καθισματα


negatives (315).jpg

----------


## giorgos....

μακάρι να το ξανάβλεπα μέσα στο λιμάνι στην ίδια θέση..

----------


## Naias II

Αγαπητοί TSS Apollon και BEN BRUCE για μια ακόμη φορά μας ταξιδέψατε σε όμορφες αναμνήσεις. Ευχαριστούμε  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS 2 φτανει στη γλυκια τη μυκονο το 1999 αφιερωμενη  στους πολυ καλους φιλους TSS APOLLON , ROI BAUDOIN ,Nikosnasia, Aris, Ellinis, Polycas

film (18).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Nαϊάς IΙ...*
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Polyka, Naias II και φυσικά Ben Bruce.

O237.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑIAS 2 το 1993 με ισιδωρο μαμιδη πλοιαρχο, σωστα?

----------


## polykas

_Απόλλων και BEN BRUCE σας ευχαριστώ πολύ,όπως και τον καλό φίλο Κανάρη ,που κάθε βράδυ γυρίζεται το χρόνο πίσω.Να είστε καλά._

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

έχετε τρελαθεί εσείς οι ιστορικοί απόψε ...
Δεν βλέπω να κοιμόμαστε έχετε άγριες διαθέσεις, να είστε καλά σας ευχαριστώ για όσα όμορφα μοιράζεστε μαζί μας  :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φανταστικές ζωντανές εικόνες του χθες που παρόλο που προκαλούν μελαγχολία συγχρόνως σε κάνουν να πιστεύεις ότι ο χρόνος έχει σταματήσει.Φίλε APOLLON και ΒΕΝ ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για μία ακόμη φορά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ CAMERA ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ.
ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ.
022. 1993  ΣΥΡΟΣ.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS 2 σε ρεμεντζο μετα απο κοντρα με το EXPRESS AFRODITE στη γεφυρα στα χειριστηρια με στολη ο ασυρματιστης Βασιλειος Φωστερης στο ναιας απο το 1983 μεχρι το 1998.Διπλα του ο πολυς καπεταν αντρεας ναζος πλοιαρχος του ΝAIAS 2 ανθρωπος της θαλασσας και της αρμυρας τρελη ψυχραιμια και ακομα πιο τρελη μανουβρα!Αυτα οποιος τα ειδε τα ειδε δεν ξαναγραφουν ουτε γινονται μουσειο!

film (31).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> NAIAS 2 σε ρεμεντζο μετα απο κοντρα με το EXPRESS AFRODITE στη γεφυρα στα χειριστηρια με στολη ο ασυρματιστης Βασιλειος Φωστερης στο ναιας απο το 1983 μεχρι το 1998.Διπλα του ο πολυς καπεταν αντρεας ναζος πλοιαρχος του ΝAIAS 2 ανθρωπος της θαλασσας και της αρμυρας τρελη ψυχραιμια και ακομα πιο τρελη μανουβρα!Αυτα οποιος τα ειδε τα ειδε δεν ξαναγραφουν ουτε γινονται μουσειο!
> 
> film (31).jpg


ΒΕΝ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Ο άνθρωπος φύτευε κυριολεκτικα το ΝΑΙΑΣ λες και ήταν Smart.Αξέχαστες εποχές που.............πέρασαν..............

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οταν μιλαμε για πολεμικη ατμοσφαιρα στο λιμανι της ερμουπολης μιλαμε για ανακατεμενα προπελιδια, για ανεμο, για τον χρονο ταξιδιου  που πρεπει να ειναι τεσσερις παρα τεταρτο με ενα βαπορι 30+ ετων. ΝΑΙΑS 2 λοιπον ξανα,ρεμετζο σχεδον πανω στο αφροδιτη!

naias.jpg

----------


## vinman

Μας έχετε τρελάνει παιδιά...;-)
Είστε όλοι εκπληκτικοί..;-)

----------


## polykas

> ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ CAMERA ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ.
> ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ.
> 022. 1993  ΣΥΡΟΣ.JPG


_Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε ΄΄nikosnasia ΄΄και για την δική σου φωτογραφική συνδρομή σε όλα τα θέματα._

----------


## proussos

*Καλημέρα σε όλους τους (ξε)τρελαμένους...*
*Απολαμβάνω τις φωτό του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να γυρίσω το χρόνο πίσω...για πολλούς λόγους !*
*Μία προσωπική παράκληση...αν κάποιος έχει φωτό του Βασίλη Φωστέρη (ο άνθρωπος με τη μοναδική-ραδιοφωνική-φωνή των ανακοινώσεων του πλοίου-και όχι μόνο...) ας την ανεβάσει εδώ γιατί εκτιμώ ότι αξίζει μια ειδική αναφορά στο πρόσωπό του.*
*Σεμνός και χαμηλών τόνων ο ίδιος,είναι δύσκολο να τον πείσεις να μιλήσει...*

----------


## Naias II

> *F/B Nαϊάς Ι...*
> Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Polyka, Naias II και φυσικά Ben Bruce.
> 
> O237.jpg


Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, όπως πάντα άψογος :wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> *Καλημέρα σε όλους τους (ξε)τρελαμένους...*
> *Απολαμβάνω τις φωτό του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να γυρίσω το χρόνο πίσω...για πολλούς λόγους !*
> *Μία προσωπική παράκληση...αν κάποιος έχει φωτό του Βασίλη Φωστέρη (ο άνθρωπος με τη μοναδική-ραδιοφωνική-φωνή των ανακοινώσεων του πλοίου-και όχι μόνο...) ας την ανεβάσει εδώ γιατί εκτιμώ ότι αξίζει μια ειδική αναφορά στο πρόσωπό του.*
> *Σεμνός και χαμηλών τόνων ο ίδιος,είναι δύσκολο να τον πείσεις να μιλήσει...*


O Βασιλης αξιζει να υποθει πως ηταν χρονια στο πλοιο,και στα ρεμετζα στα χειριστηρια.Ο Βασιλης ηταν μανουβραδορας τοσα χρονια διπλα στους καλυτερους ειχε ξεσηκωσει τις κινησεις και το πηγαινε και μονος του αν λαχεναι....!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Nαϊάς ΙΙ...*
*Σαλπάρει σαν το πλοίο του Φελίνι σε σκοτεινό ωκεανό...*

*O247.jpg*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Nαϊάς ΙΙ...Ένα κοντινό πλάνο, Μάϊος 1994...

O249.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Ναϊάς ΙΙ...Ρεμέτζο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...ο πλαϊνός καταπέλτης έχει ανοίξει...Μάϊος 1994...

O250.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα απαντησω καλε φιλε TSS APOLLON λεγοντας

Ταξιδια στο φως, στα τραγουδια, στο χορο
στο ασπρο των σπιτιων, στο σημαντρο των εκκλησιων
σε αμετρητες ακρογιαλιες, σε αυθεντικες στιγμες
στον ηλιο που αγκαλιαζει την ελλαδα

golden naias.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

να είστε καλά μας γυρίζετε πολλά χρόνια πίσω ...

----------


## nickosps

Παιδιά να είστε καλά! Μας έχετε τρελάνει τις τελευταίες μέρες με τις απίστευτες φωτογραφίες σας! Θεωρώ τυχερό τον εαυτό μου που έκανα έστω ένα ταξίδι μαζί του!

----------


## marsant

Ειστε φοβεροι, συνεχιστε να βαρατε αλυπητα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ναϊάς ΙΙ, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...

O262.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ναϊάς ΙΙ, εν πλώ με ρότα πρός τη Σύρα...

O263.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Απόλλωνα είσαι φανταστικός κι εσύ και το καταπληκτικό σου αρχείο! Ειδικά η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι πολύ ζωντανή. Εύγε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Απόλλωνα είσαι φανταστικός κι εσύ και το καταπληκτικό σου αρχείο! Ειδικά η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι πολύ ζωντανή. Εύγε!


Ευχαριστω φιλε Ναξος για τα καλα σου λογια .

----------


## Naias II

Ένα βαπόρι γεμάτο αναμνήσεις. Ευχαριστούμε Apollon 8-)

----------


## AegeanIslands

> APOLLON[/B];209103]Ναϊάς ΙΙ, εν πλώ με ρότα πρός τη Σύρα...
> 
> O263.jpg


Που ησουν εσυ τοσο καιρο παλικαρι μου......!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ο θαυμασμός μου για τις φώτο σου συνεχίζεται και από την όμορφη Θεσσαλονίκη.Απίστευτες!!!!!!!!!!Συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μία φορά!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Ναϊάς ΙΙ*,βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι της Σύρας...
Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Aero, Ben Bruce,Rena και σε όλους τους φίλους του *nautilia.gr*

O275.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Οταν μιλαμε για πολεμικη ατμοσφαιρα στο λιμανι της ερμουπολης μιλαμε για ανακατεμενα προπελιδια, για ανεμο, για τον χρονο ταξιδιου  που πρεπει να ειναι τεσσερις παρα τεταρτο με ενα βαπορι 30+ ετων. ΝΑΙΑS 2 λοιπον ξανα,ρεμετζο σχεδον πανω στο αφροδιτη!
> 
> naias.jpg



Για να βαλουμε και τη συνεχεια της φωτο <προπελιδια και ανταρα>


film (32).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Ναϊάς ΙΙ*, μόλις έχει αποπλεύσει από το λιμάνι της Τήνου, με προορισμό την Σύρα...

O125.jpg

Χαρισμένο στους φίλους Ben Bruce, ΑΡΗ, Polycka, Despo και Naias II.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Για να βαλουμε και τη συνεχεια της φωτο <προπελιδια και ανταρα>
> 
> 
> film (32).jpg


Φίλε BEN BRUCE, ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ η φωτογραφία σου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας 2 με πολεμικη διαθεση κυνηγοντας κατι λιγο πιο μπροστα που ειχε φυγει ενα τεταρτακι πιο νωρις!Για ολους τους φιλους!


nais2 (29).jpg

----------


## hayabusa

αυτά είναι  :Very Happy: 
συνεχίστε τους πυροβολισμούς.

τέτοια καράβια έπρεπε να υπάρχουν και σήμερα...όχι τα κουτιά που μας σερβίρουν  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Nαϊάς ΙΙ...*
Αφού ζήτησε ο φίλος hayabusa να συνεχίσουμε, εμείς συνεχίζουμε.

O127.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα καταλαβα!Αντιο ζωη που λεει και μια ψυχη! :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

θα έχει ξενύχτι σήμερα...πάω να σας αφιερώσω καμια φωτό σε διπλανό θέμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σας βαζω μια φωτο που σιγουρα την περιμενατε!Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON, Japan, leo, rena , polykas, roi baudoin,ellinis κτλ.Απο το δεξαμενισμο του 1999


negative (834).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Nαϊάς ΙΙ*, χαρισμένη σε όλο το forum.

O128.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

είστε απίστευτοι   :Surprised:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Σας βαζω μια φωτο που σιγουρα την περιμενατε!Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON, Japan, leo, rena , polykas, roi baudoin,ellinis κτλ.Απο το δεξαμενισμο του 1999
> 
> 
> negative (834).jpg


*¶ψογος ο Ben Bruce.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας 2 super ναυτικο ρεμετζο απο τον καπταν αντρεα ναζο, μαγο της μανουβρας, με αγκυρα κτλ.Καποια μερα στη μυκονο για τους φιλουσ TSS APOLLON, PROUSSOS, leo ,roi baudoin.


film (29).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Nαϊάς ΙΙ*, ρεμέτζο στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.
Χαρισμένη στου φίλους Ben Bruce, polyka, APH, Despo, Rena, Roi Baudoin, Ellinis, Leo, Hayabusa, Aero, Νaias II και Νικο.

O129.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μα βαλτε καμμια ακομα ,μονο αυτες??
Το διδυμο δινει ρεστα σημερα!!!

----------


## hayabusa

σφυροκόπημα κανονικό. ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS 2 αλλη μια φωτο απο την τιμητικη ομοβροντια φωτο εμου και του πολυ καλου φιλου TSS APOLLON τα σφυριγματα λοιπουν μονο!


nais2 (28).jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Είστε απαράδεκτοι και οι δυο σας. Έχουμε πάθει χρονία αϋπνία με τις μπόμπες σας. Κάθε βράδυ κάνουμε ολονυκτία μπροστά στον υπολογιστή.

Αυτή η μανούβρα με την καδένα τσιτωμένη λοξά και το βαπόρι έτοιμο να στρίψει κωλώνοντας  (φέρνοντάς την στο τέλος στα ίσα τζη) είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Κλασικό γαλλικό βαπόρι που έχει έντονες ερωτικές σχέσεις με υδροδυναμική και μανούβρες. Κλασικός καπετάνιος, αντίστοιχος της κλάσης αυτής της βαποράκλας, ερωτευμένος με την δουλειά και το βαπόρι του. Είδος προς εξαφάνιση.
Παιδιά ευχαριστούμε. Είστε μερακλήδες.

Κουΐζι: ποιό είναι το βαπόρι πίσω από τη Ναϊάδα;

----------


## hayabusa

να τολμήσω να υποθέσω πως είναι η Πηνελόπη;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άντε να κοιμηθείς απόψε, να είστε καλά. Κρατήστε και καμία φωτογραφία για τις επόμενες μέρες  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Yπαρχουν ακομα μερικες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπαρχουν-υπαρχουν!

----------


## Νάξος

Ρε παιδιά, χάθηκε ο κόσμος να μένατε στη Πάρο ή τη Νάξο, όχι για πάντα άμα δε γουστάρατε, αλλά να, για ένα καλοκαίρι της δεκαετίας του '80. Να στήνατε τα μυδράλιά σας και να αρχίζατε το τουφεκίδι… Τώρα είναι αργά. Γι' αυτό…

Ανεβάστε, τα πλήθη διψούν!

----------


## nickosps

:shock:Ε εντάξει, άνοιξα από τη δουλειά το site.... Απλά δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω τώρα. Είστε μαγικοί!!:shock:

----------


## Naias II

Το δίδυμο BEN BRUCE και Apollon ξαναχτυπά  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε θερμά. Για μια ακόμη φορά κάνατε το μυαλό μας να ταξιδέψει....

----------


## polykas

_1996-Αναχώρηση του πλοίου από Τήνο για Σύρο-Πειραιά.

Αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους Κανάρη,Απόλλων,Ben Bruce._


naias  -- αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _1996-Αναχώρηση του πλοίου από Τήνο για Σύρο-Πειραιά._
> 
> _Αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους Κανάρη,Απόλλων,Ben Bruce._
> 
> 
> naias  -- αντίγραφο.jpg


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Polyka!

----------


## eliasaslan

Και είπα κι εγώ, ο Polykas δεν ακούγεται....  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ που με μεταφέρατε κι εμένα σε εποχές που δεν γνώρισα ποτέ... Μέσα από τις καταπληκτικές εικόνες σας τα γνωρίζω κι εγώ αυτά τα καταπληκτικά ποστάλια που ομόρφαιναν και όργωναν το Αιγαίο... Να είστε πάντα καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.

Ημέρες παροπλισμού.*

1a (74).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Naias II* Στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1983...   

O190.jpg
Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Polykas,Aero,Rosinante,APH.

----------


## polykas

> Το *Naias II* Στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1984...
> 
> O190.jpg
> Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Polykas,Aero,Rosinante,APH.


_Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Απόλλων...Είσαι μοναδικός..._

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε TSS APOLLON τελικα εχω δεχθει το γεγονος οτι απο εσενα βλεπω και θα δω απο την Τηνο πραγματα που δεν πιστευα οτι θα ξαναδω οποτε ας περιοριστω σε ενα σχολιο.
Στο θεμα του Jens Bang ανεβασες μια φωτο του 1982 στην ιδια θεση σχεδον με αυτη του αντικαταστατη του ενα χρονο μετα. Ξερω οτι το Comte de Nice εχει πολλους οπαδους αλλα αμα δειτε τα δυο πλοια, αν και αυτο οταν ηλθε μας φανταζε τεραστιο, το Jens Bang ειναι ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ !!!!!!! Ισως επειδη το πλοιο εδω φανταζει στα πλαγια γυμνο λογω του Γκαραζ ενω το παλιο δεν ειχε αναγκη απο σινιαλα αλλα ακομα και τα φοβερα χρωματα του Καβουνιδη στο φουγαρο εδω στην κυριολεξια χανοντουσαν. Ισως και γιαυτο πολλοι "οπαδοι" του Ναιας "Αλλαξοπιστησαν" και μετα προτιμουσαν Wilhelmina  :Wink: . Παντος η ιστορια παιζει και περιεργα παιχνιδια και ενω στη δεκαετια του 70 γινοταν μαχη αναμεσα στα πορτοκαλι και πρασινα σινιαλα καποια στιγμη και το πλοιο που βλεπουμε εδω φορεσε και αυτο τα πρασινα...
Να σε καλα TSS APOLLON και παντα τετοια :lol::lol:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια φωτο του  Naias 2 στην τηνο της πρηγουμενης 10 ετιας


film (31).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικα στους ΒΕΝ,Αpollon,Polyka,Nikos V,Vinman,Leo,Roi,giorgos.......,capten4,NaiasII,ro  ci.

----------


## vinman

¶ρη,δεν παίζεσαι... :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αρη για την φωτογραφια αυτη το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι :* ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ !!!* Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αρη για την φωτογραφια αυτη το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι :* ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ !!!* Ευχαριστουμε.



Kαι λιγα λες!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικα στους ΒΕΝ,Αpollon,Polyka,Nikos V,Vinman,Leo,Roi,giorgos.......,capten4,NaiasII,ro  ci.


Βεβαια δεν ξεχναμε τα σφυριγματα απο το βαπορι και τις καμπανες απο τον Αη Δημητρη στη συρο

----------


## polykas

[quote=ΑΡΗΣ;213233]Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικα στους ΒΕΝ,Αpollon,Polyka,Nikos V,Vinman,Leo,Roi,giorgos.......,capten4,NaiasII,ro  ci.
[/quote
_KATAΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ?????????Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## Naias II

ΑΡΗ σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. 
Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Γίνεται χαμός από μποφόρια αλλά εσύ δε το βάζεις κάτω.Τη στήνεις στον ¶γιο Δημήτριο για φώτο του Ναιάς.Η ώρα περνάει αλλά τίποτα.Ανησυχείς και πάει το μυαλό σου στο κακό.Και εκεί που αγναντεύεις φαίνεται κάτι να έρχεται από Πάρο μεριά.Σε λίγο συνειδητοποιείς ότι είναι το Ναιάς.Τραβάς φωτογραφίες αλλά το φιλμ μέσα όταν εμφανίζεται έχει μόνο τις μισές.Όλα τα άλλα σκοτάδι.Τα χρόνια περνάνε σκάνερ αγοράζεις ψάχνεις το κουτί από τα παιδικά σου χρόνια και δοκιμάζοντας...................βρίσκεις αυτό...........Όσο για το από πού ήρθε το βαπόρι.......cpt Σιδερής Μαμίδης είναι αυτός.

----------


## Rocinante

ΑΡΗ τι να πω εκπληκτικα πραγματα. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## vinman

Εντάξει ¶ρη...να πάμε και για ύπνο σήμερα...!!

----------


## giorgos....

τί άλλο να πώ.. δίνεις ρεσιτάλ..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Nαιας ΙΙ* στο λιμανι της Τηνου...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
naias ii.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*παρά την ταλαιπωρημένη όψη του η αρχοντιά της πλώρης του είναι εκεί για να μας θυμίζει ένα από τα ομορφότερα πλοία που εξυπηρέτησαν ποτέ τις Κυκλάδες  
Ευχαριστούμε για τις πανέμορφες αναμνήσεις που μας ξυπνάς φίλε T.S.S APOLLON 
*

----------


## Ellinis

Μήπως είναι τραβηγμένη στην χρονιά που πέρασε από τον Αγαπητό στην Hellas Ferries; Το λεω γιατί βλεπω το φουγάρο με μπλε ριγες και χωρίς σινιάλο αλλά το υπόλοιπο σκαρί να θυμίζει Αγαπητό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μήπως είναι τραβηγμένη στην χρονιά που πέρασε από τον Αγαπητό στην Hellas Ferries; Το λεω γιατί βλεπω το φουγάρο με μπλε ριγες και χωρίς σινιάλο αλλά το υπόλοιπο σκαρί να θυμίζει Αγαπητό.


 Πολυ σωστα φιλε Εllinis.

----------


## Naias II

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχα ξαναδεί φωτογραφία του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ που να μας δείχνει το πέρασμα στη Hellas Ferries και να ταξιδεύει το πλοίο έχοντας το σήμα κατατεθέν με τα μεγάλα πράσινα γράμματα της εποχής του Αγαπητού.
Όσο για την πλώρη μόλις την είδα μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό οι στιγμές που κατέβαινα εκεί κάτω τότε που επιτρεπόταν. Πάταγα στο σκαλοπατάκι που υπήρχε εκεί κρατιόμουν γερά και έσκυβα και παρατηρούσα τα νερά που έσχιζε η πλώρη του.  :Cool: 
¶λλες εποχές, όποιος τις πρόλαβε, τις πρόλαβε............
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Apollon για τις υπέροχες αναμνήσεις

----------


## polykas

_Μία ονειρική φωτογραφία με απίθανα χρώματα του καλού φίλου Λέανδρου.

Το πλοίο έχει αναχωρήσει από Τήνο με προορισμό Σύρο,Πειραιά.

Η φωτογραφία αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin,Ben Bruce,Apollon,Roci,Κανάρη,Leo,Niko Marouli,χρυσή τετράδα και σε όσους αγάπησαν το πλοίο..._


2.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _Μία ονειρική φωτογραφία με απίθανα χρώματα του καλού φίλου Λέανδρου._
> 
> _Το πλοίο έχει αναχωρήσει από Τήνο με προορισμό Σύρο,Πειραιά._
> 
> _Η φωτογραφία αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin,Ben Bruce,Apollon,Roci,Κανάρη,Leo,Niko Marouli,χρυσή τετράδα και σε όσους αγάπησαν το πλοίο..._


 Πραγματικα μια φωτογραφια που κανει τη διαφορα!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε Λεανδρο και Polykas.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Naias II*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

naias ii.jpg
Χαρισμενη στους φιλους NaiasII και despo.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> _Μία ονειρική φωτογραφία με απίθανα χρώματα του καλού φίλου Λέανδρου._
> 
> _Το πλοίο έχει αναχωρήσει από Τήνο με προορισμό Σύρο,Πειραιά._
> 
> _Η φωτογραφία αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin,Ben Bruce,Apollon,Roci,Κανάρη,Leo,Niko Marouli,χρυσή τετράδα και σε όσους αγάπησαν το πλοίο..._
> 
> 
> 2.jpg


Φώτο με πολύ συναίσθημα.Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Naias II

> _Μία ονειρική φωτογραφία με απίθανα χρώματα του καλού φίλου Λέανδρου.
> 
> Το πλοίο έχει αναχωρήσει από Τήνο με προορισμό Σύρο,Πειραιά.
> 
> Η φωτογραφία αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους Roi Baudoin,Ben Bruce,Apollon,Roci,Κανάρη,Leo,Niko Marouli,χρυσή τετράδα και σε όσους αγάπησαν το πλοίο..._
> 
> 
> 2.jpg





> F/B *Naias II*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> naias ii.jpg
> Χαρισμενη στους φιλους NaiasII και despo.



Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες. Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ έχει εξαιρετική φωτογένεια (όπως πάντα)  :Very Happy: 
Apollon σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικα πραγματα εχετε ανεβασει, θα ηθελα και εγω να συνεισφερω για τους καλους φιλους, αλλα ειμαι μινι διακοπες και απλα σας θαυμαζω!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Ναϊάς ΙΙ...* Σε κάποια αναχώρησή του από την Τήνο.
_Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O260.jpg

O261.jpg

Χαρισμένη στους Ben Bruce, Naias II, AΡΗ, despo, polykas, rocinante και σε όλο το forum.

----------


## hayabusa

*και οι πυροβολισμοί συνεχίζονται..απίστευτη φωτογραφία!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια φωτο του θρυλικου και αγαπημενου, απο λιγοτερους τοτε απο περισσοτερους σημερα, ναιας 2 σε 7αρακι στο δρομο απο τηνο για μυκονο τη μεγαλη πεμπτη του 1997.Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Aris, roi baudoin, rocinante, polykas, Leo και σε αυτον που μας προσφερει αυτην τη φιλοξενη ναυτικη γωνια Nikos Maroulis


KBS.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτες ειναι θαλασσες να ταξιδευεις!!!!
Να ειστε καλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

.... Και αυτά είναι πλοία για να ταξιδεύεις.

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι πραγματικά υπέροχες.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Ναϊάς ΙΙ...* Αφού σας άρεσε άλλη μία...
_Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O263.jpg

Χαρισμένο στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα, αυτή του *nautilia.gr*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια φωτο απο τις 4 αυγουστου του 1997!Για να μην χαλασει το γνωστο εξπρες του μεσονυκτιου :Wink: 


KBS (1).jpg

----------


## vinman

Φανταστικές φωτογραφίες απο όλους σας!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αξέχαστες εποχές,αξέχαστα βαπόρια!ΒΕΝ,APOLLON,Polyka πάντα νιώθεις την ανάγκη να ευχαριστείς αυτούς που σε γυρνάνε πίσω στο παρελθόν και σου δημιουργούν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι ο χρόνος δεν περνάει.Να είστε όλοι καλά!!

----------


## Naias II

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά απίστευτες φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες* *Nαιας... στην Τηνο.* 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

photo 0003.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Φοβερή φωτογραφία φίλε Apollon  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ναιας*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

NAIAS.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον  Naias ΙΙ_

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστώ Apollon για την αφιέρωση. Καταπληκτικό υλικό, όπως πάντα... :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Εξπρες Ναιας*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

98.jpg
χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,ΑΡΗ,despo,Karystos και Naias II.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ναιας*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

010.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω φίλε APOLLON.Επίσης στους Leo,Polykas,Vinnman,giorgos.......,Roi,Naias II,Nikos V,BEN,Vortigern,Capten 4,Sylver 23,Roci,Φανούλα.

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστώ ¶ρη για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία!!
Επίσης υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και απο τον φίλο TSS APOLLON!
Να είστε καλά και οι δύο!!

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε Apollon και ΑΡΗ για το καταπληκτικό υλικό που μας παρουσιάσατε.
Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## φανούλα

Τέλεια φώτο ¶ρη!!! Στις μπάντες δεν έχει σινιάλα γιατί άλλαζε εταιρία?? (Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πιο πολύ στα πράσινα...)

----------


## Naias II

Ναι αυτό γινόταν μεταφορά στην Hellas Ferries φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Apollon *εδώ*
Εννοείται με τα πράσινα είναι πιο όμορφο το βαπόρι. Σήμα κατατεθέν για μένα  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Τέλεια φώτο ¶ρη!!! Στις μπάντες δεν έχει σινιάλα γιατί άλλαζε εταιρία?? (Προσωπικά μου αρέσει πιο πολύ στα πράσινα...)


 Φανούλα η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη όταν το ΝΑΙΑΣ δεν είχε ακόμα σινιάλα. Η φώτο είναι του 92.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Nαιας ΙΙ*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

NAIASII.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους ΑΡΗ,Φανουλα, και NaiasII._

----------


## Naias II

Δωσ' του, δωσ' του Apollon  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστώ πολύυυυ όλους :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B  Eξπρές Ναιας ..._
_Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO011.jpg

_Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Naias II_

----------


## dokimakos21

Εχθες ξεκινησα απο την αρχη να διαβαζω αυτο το τοπικ για το *ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.*.Μαγευτηκα..!!Ειναι ενα πλοιο που μου ξυπναει πολλες αναμνησεις...!!Μεσα σε αυτο πλοιο περπατησα πρωτη φορα,μεσα σε αυτο το πλοιο μεγαλωσα για 3 χρονια..!!Απειρα τα ταξιδια μετα για Τηνο με θαλασσες κ μπουνατσες κ με ποιο χαρακτηριστικο αυτο το ταξιδι στο σαλονι κατω απο το γκαραζ..!!Σας ευχαριστω για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου..!!
Συγνωμη εαν σας ζαλισα αλλα ειχα αναγκη να τα γραψω ολα αυτα.!!

----------


## Naias II

> _F/B  Eξπρές Ναιας ..._
> _Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> PHOTO011.jpg
> 
> _Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Naias II_


Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε Apollon. Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B  Eξπρες Ναιας...*  στην Τήνο...
_φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

_Χαρισμένη στον φίλο proussos._

PHOTO013.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Αρχείο Λέανδρος._

_Αφιερώνεται στον καλό φίλο Απόλλων..._

naias 2.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Ακόμα μία υπέροχη φώτο!!! Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο!!!

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ....ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ, ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ, ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΦΟΡΑ, ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2000, ΠΛΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΠΙΤΣΑ ΜΑΣ....

NAIAS RAFINA 2000.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ....ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ, ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ, ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΦΟΡΑ, ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2000, ΠΛΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΠΙΤΣΑ ΜΑΣ....


τι ντοκουμεντο ειναι αυτο?????

----------


## φανούλα

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ:shock::shock::shock:...........!!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Συλλεκτικότατο-σπανιότατο κομμάτι!:shock:

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά μας κούφανες τώρα!!! Αυτό το πλοίο ήταν πλέον σπάνιο να πάει σε κάποιο διαφορετικό λιμάνι εκτος Συροτηνομυκονιάς (εκτος απο τα τελευταία του στη Σαμο)

----------


## Naias II

Υπέροχα ντοκουμέντα. Πράγματι σπάνια η φωτο στη Ραφήνα. Ευχαριστούμε  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Nαιας ΙΙ...
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

PHOTO014.jpg
Χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas,Ben Bruce,Dokimamos21,rocinante,Leo,φανουλα,ΑΡΗ και NaiasII.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> F/B Nαιας ΙΙ...
> Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> PHOTO014.jpg
> Χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas,Ben Bruce,Dokimamos21,rocinante,Leo,φανουλα,ΑΡΗ και NaiasII.


Φίλε APOLLON σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση.Ακόμα και τότε στα γηρατειά του αυτό το βαπόρι είχε* κάτι.*Ακόμα ακούω τις προπέλες του στο stand by να ψιλοκροταλίζουν.

----------


## Naias II

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Apollon που μας ταξιδεύεις σε υπέροχες αναμνήσεις  :Cool:

----------


## dokimakos21

> F/B Nαιας ΙΙ...
> Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> PHOTO014.jpg
> Χαρισμενη στους φιλους polykas,Ben Bruce,Dokimamos21,rocinante,Leo,φανουλα,ΑΡΗ και NaiasII.


 
Ευχαριστω παρα φιλε tss apllon...!!! :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Ρίχνε Απόλλων κι εμείς ακολουθούμε :Very Happy:  :Wink: .....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Εξπρες Ναιας* ...παρεα με το Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ, _οι αναμνησεις ξαναγυριζουνε..._
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO056.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στην παρεα της Τηνου_

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε Αρχηγέ, δεν έχουμε δει τίποτα ακόμη, αστείρευτη πηγή εκπλήξεων ο Λέανδρος και εσύ καλέ μας Τ.S.S. APOLLON.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ....ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ, ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ, ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΦΟΡΑ, ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2000, ΠΛΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΠΙΤΣΑ ΜΑΣ....
> 
> NAIAS RAFINA 2000.JPG


*Ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο η φωτογραφία σου capten4!! Σε ευχαριστούμε!!!*

----------


## vinman

> F/B* Εξπρες Ναιας* ...παρεα με το Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ, _οι αναμνησεις ξαναγυριζουνε..._
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> PHOTO056.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στην παρεα της Τηνου_


Απίστευτη φωτογραφία...
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Karolos

A1.jpg

_Καί κάτι από τα παλιά αλλά ωραιότερα.
Αφιερωμένη στούς, ΑΡΗΣ, T.S.S. APOLLON, Roci. capten4, Leo, φανούλα, dokimakos21, Naias II, vinman καί Nissos Mykonos_

----------


## Rocinante

> _Καί κάτι από τα παλιά αλλά ωραιότερα._
> _Αφιερωμένη στούς, ΑΡΗΣ, T.S.S. APOLLON, Roci. capten4, Leo, φανούλα, dokimakos21, Naias II, vinman καί Nissos Mykonos_


 Πατριδα ευχαριστω.
Να σε ρωτησω ομως κατι? Βλεπουμε στην φωτογραφια σου την αρχη της γνωστης τελετουργιας με την ληψη του καβου απο την λαντζα.
Γιατι ? Μηπως εχει σχεση με μια αλλη φωτο που ειδαμε προσφατα και δειχνει το πλοιο πλαγιοδετημενο?

----------


## Karolos

> Πατριδα ευχαριστω.
> Να σε ρωτησω ομως κατι? Βλεπουμε στην φωτογραφια σου την αρχη της γνωστης τελετουργιας με την ληψη του καβου απο την λαντζα.
> Γιατι ? Μηπως εχει σχεση με μια αλλη φωτο που ειδαμε προσφατα και δειχνει το πλοιο πλαγιοδετημενο?


Όχι πατρίδα, αυτό εχει σχέση με αυτό.

A5.jpg

Επίσης αυτό.

A6.jpg

Καί σε καλητεχνική άποψη.

1987_Naias II.jpg

Χαρισμένες σε έσένα καί στούς T.S.S. APOLLON, dokimakos21, φανούλα, Leo, vinman, Naias II, Nissos Mykonos καί ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## Leo

Αναμνήσεις που δνε θα ξεχαστούν ποτέ....
Ευχαριστώ Κάρολε να είσαι καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε Κάρολε
Σαν να ήταν χθες ένα από τα ταξίδια μου με το Naias II στη Τήνο.
Ο νους αναπλάθει και αναπολεί όλες αυτές τις υπέροχες αναμνήσεις της ωραίας εποχής που δεν θα την ξεχάσουμε ποτέ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Όχι πατρίδα, αυτό εχει σχέση με αυτό.
> 
> A5.jpg
> 
> Επίσης αυτό.
> 
> A6.jpg
> 
> Καί σε καλητεχνική άποψη.
> ...


Φιλε C. Kαρολε σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Καρολε σε υπερευχαριστω.
Πρεπει βεβαια να ομολογισω οτι ενω θυμαμε τα πλοια απο τα μεσα του 70 εχει σβηστει εντελως απο τη μνημη μου μια τετοια εικονα δηλαδη το Ναιας ΙΙ να πλαγιοδετει με τη βοηθεια της Ηρως. Νομιζα οτι το τελευταιο πλοιο που πλαγιοδετουσε ηταν η Wilhelmina.

----------


## φανούλα

Όχι αγαπητέ μου Ρόσι! Η Ηρώ (η πρώτη, γιατί είχαμε δύο) έδενε και το πρώτο ΝΑΪΑΣ και το ΙΙ και την Παναγία Τήνου(την καλή :Very Happy: )!!! Καθώς και άλλα όμορφα σκαριά... Και στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ τον Κάρολο για τις υπέροχες φώτο του και θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω όποιο μέλος έχει κι άλλες φώτο με την Ηρώ εν δράσει να μου στείλει πμ!!!
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ :Wink: !!!

----------


## vinman

> Όχι πατρίδα, αυτό εχει σχέση με αυτό.
> 
> A5.jpg
> 
> Επίσης αυτό.
> 
> A6.jpg
> 
> Καί σε καλητεχνική άποψη.
> ...


Όμορφες εικόνες....εικόνες που κάποιοι μεγαλώσαμε με αυτές....
Σε ευχαριστώ Κάρολε που μας τις θυμίζεις....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Απίθανες εικόνες, φίλε Κάρολε.
Εικόνες που ξεχειλίζουν από συναίσθημα.

Και, βέβαια, η ζωγραφική απεικόνιση είναι πραγματικά μοναδική.

----------


## polykas

_¶λλες όμορφες εποχές.

Ναιάς ΙΙ με σινιάλα Κατσουλάκου πρυμνοδέτηση στην Τήνο.

Αρχείο Λεάνδρου.
_
σάρωση0002 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Naias II

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία από το καταπληκτικό αρχείο του Λέανδρου.
Πανέμορφη είναι να μη το θαυμάζεις;  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Nαιας ΙΙ*... 
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους ΑΡΗ, Naias II, polykas_ 

O222.jpg
_Φωτογραφια despo._

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> F/B *Nαιας ΙΙ*... 
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους ΑΡΗ, Naias II, polykas_ 
> 
> O222.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια despo._


 Ομορφιές του παρελθόντος που ομορφαίνουν το παρών..........
Γειά σου ρε APOLLON!!!!!!!

----------


## polykas

> F/B *Nαιας ΙΙ*... 
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους ΑΡΗ, Naias II, polykas_ 
> 
> O222.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια despo._


*Απόλλων και despo σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Να υποθέσω φίλε Απόλλων ότι η εικόνα είναι στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.
*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Απόλλων και despo σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Να υποθέσω φίλε Απόλλων ότι η εικόνα είναι στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.*


Ειναι στην Τηνο φιλε polyka.

----------


## Naias II

Πωωω ρε μάνα μου, άμα το κοιτάω αυτό το σκαρί............ :Razz: 
Σε ευχαριστώ Apollon για τις ομορφιές που ανεβάζεις  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Nαιας ΙΙ*...στην Τηνο.

naias ii.jpg 
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Naias II και ΑΡΗ._

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Apollon να είσαι καλά  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II στην ερμουπολη το σεπτεμβριο του 1998


naias 2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> NAIAS II στην ερμουπολη το σεπτεμβριο του 1998
> 
> 
> naias 2.jpg


Καλως ηρθες Ben Bruce και παλι στην  ενεργο δραση!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Καλως ηρθες Ben Bruce και παλι στην  ενεργο δραση!


   Eυχαριστω πολυ!Αλλα μια μικρη περιπετεια που ειχα με την υγεια μου με αναγκασε να μεινω εξω απο το αγαπημενο site nautilia.To μονο αμιγως καραβολατρικο site στον κοσμο.

----------


## Naias II

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία αγαπητέ ΒΕΝ όπως μας έχεις συνηθίσει.
Ευχαριστούμε και όποτε βρίσκεις την ευκαιρία,χτύπα αλύπητα  :Very Happy:

----------


## NICK LESVOS

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΑΛΛΙΑ
http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...%3D40%26um%3D1
ΕΔΩ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ

----------


## AegeanIslands

Πολυ ομορφο(τερο) τοτε το βαπορι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS 2 με τα προπελιδια του αφροδιτη στην πλωρη


film (42).jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Πανεμορφες Εικονες,
Αλλησμονητες εποχες...
Ευχαριστουμε *ΒΕΝ*!

----------


## Naias II

Δυναμική φωτογραφία  :Cool: 
Ευχαριστούμε Ben

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΝΑΙΑS 2 με τα προπελιδια του αφροδιτη στην πλωρη
> 
> 
> film (42).jpg


Ομορφη φωτογραφια δια χειρος Ben Bruce.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα βαλω μια λιγοτερη δυναμικη φωτο στη μυκονο.Χειμωνας 1998 για τον NAIAS II και TSS APOLLON


film (110).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Nα βαλω μια λιγοτερη δυναμικη φωτο στη μυκονο.Χειμωνας 1998 για τον NAIAS II και TSS APOLLON
> 
> 
> film (110).jpg


Υπεροχη φωτογραφια-ντοκουμεντο απο τον φιλο Ben Bruce.

----------


## hayabusa

ενα καράβι που πραγματικά στόλιζε το λιμάνι μας στη Μύκονο αλλά όλα τα λιμάνια που έπιανε. σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ ΒΕΝ !!!

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε Ben για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Naias II

> Nα βαλω μια λιγοτερη δυναμικη φωτο στη μυκονο.Χειμωνας 1998 για τον NAIAS II και TSS APOLLON
> film (110).jpg


Μια πόζα διαφορετική θα έλεγα στη Μύκονο με τα βραχάκια στην άκρη να στολίζουν το τοπίο  :Cool: 
Ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φορά

----------


## hayabusa

και δεν πρόκεται για οποιαδήποτε βραχάκια. πρόκειται για την περίφημη "κολοκύθα"  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝAIAS 2....

negatives (47).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΝAIAS 2....
> 
> negatives (47).jpg


Θα μπορουσε να ειναι διαφημιστικη Καρτποσταλ!!!

----------


## Naias II

Μια φωτογραφία έχει τόση δύναμη που δημιουργεί συναισθήματα,ένταση και πάθος.
Ευχαριστούμε ΒΕΝ για άλλη μια φορά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II στην τηνο τη χρυση εποχη!Αφιερμενη στο καλο φιλο ARΙS


film (36).jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Πω πω στολίδι το πλοίο.Μακάρι να το ξαναβλέπαμε να ταξιδεύει :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν θα το δεις !!

----------


## polykas

> Πω πω στολίδι το πλοίο.Μακάρι να το ξαναβλέπαμε να ταξιδεύει



*Στον Αliaga...:cry:*

----------


## opelmanos

Ρε παιδιά το γνωρίζω οτί έχει διαλυθεί :Sad:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> NAIAS II στην τηνο τη χρυση εποχη!Αφιερμενη στο καλο φιλο ARΙS
> 
> 
> film (36).jpg


 Κωστή τί μας κάνεις βραδυάτικα φιλαράκι?Α ρε Ναιάς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Όλο το ανάποδα της δεξιάς και πάμε......................................

----------


## Naias II

> NAIAS II στην τηνο τη χρυση εποχη!Αφιερμενη στο καλο φιλο ARΙS
> 
> film (36).jpg


Από τη χρυσή εποχή με το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ να ποζάρει στο φακό μοναδικά  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS II τα υπεσυνχρονα αξιοπιστα και ακριβειας :Surprised:  χειριστηρια με τα οποια ο καπτα αντρεας και ο καπτα σιδερης εκαναν τα μαγικα τους.Απο πισω η συρος.Αφιερωμενη στον ΑRIS

negative (859).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πώς και πέρασαν μακριά απ τα σκουπίδια τότε??? Συνήθως εκεί έβλεπες τον πάτο της θάλασσας!

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

_Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους τους φίλους του Forum για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου.Εχω πολλές φωτογραφίες του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ελπίζω να καταφέρω να τις σκανάρω σύντομα και να τις δείτε όλοι._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους τους φίλους του Forum για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου.Εχω πολλές φωτογραφίες του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ελπίζω να καταφέρω να τις σκανάρω σύντομα και να τις δείτε όλοι._


Καλως ηλθες στην μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα φιλε NAIAΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ.

----------


## polykas

> _Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους τους φίλους του Forum για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου.Εχω πολλές φωτογραφίες του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ελπίζω να καταφέρω να τις σκανάρω σύντομα και να τις δείτε όλοι._


*Περιμένουμε...*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> _Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους τους φίλους του Forum για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου.Εχω πολλές φωτογραφίες του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ελπίζω να καταφέρω να τις σκανάρω σύντομα και να τις δείτε όλοι._


Καλη αρχη, καλως ηρθες!!!

----------


## Naias II

> _Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους τους φίλους του Forum για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου.Εχω πολλές φωτογραφίες του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ελπίζω να καταφέρω να τις σκανάρω σύντομα και να τις δείτε όλοι._


Καλώς ήρθες συνονόματε  :Very Happy: 
Αναμένουμε με ανυπομονησία.............. :Very Happy:

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ 1998.

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε lavrioti που συμβάλλεις και εσύ με όμορφες πόζες του αγαπημένου πλοίου  :Cool:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αγαπητο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ το καλοκαιρι του '97....

----------


## Naias II

Ωραίος ο Τάσος, ευχαριστούμε  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oπα!Δικος μας ο τασος :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ καλη φωτογραφια του Ναιας ΙΙ στο μεσα λιμανι της Τηνου Ευχαριστουμε Τασο!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αφιερωμενη στους BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON και NAIAS II για τα καλα τους λογια!

----------


## Naias II

Να σαι καλά για τις ομορφιές που ανεβάζεις  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS NAIAS, αλλα παντα για μας NAIAS II, στην πειραικη το 2000.Αφιερωμενο στους TSS APOLLON, Tasos@@@,Apostolos και ARIS


negative (239).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> EXPRESS NAIAS, αλλα παντα για μας NAIAS II, στην πειραικη το 2000.Αφιερωμενο στους TSS APOLLON, Tasos@@@,Apostolos και ARIS
> 
> 
> negative (239).jpg


Να οριστε,αρχισε τους πυροβολισμους ο τρελος!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Δεν θέλει και πολύ........ :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS NAIAS στην τηνο το 2000 με πλοιαρχο τον Αναργυρο Σαρρη.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους καλους φιλους του φορουμ.Απο πισω του το ιστιοφορο GALLILEO

negative (225).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε τους φιλους Ben Bruce και Τasos  για τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες που απλοχερα μας χαριζουν!!!

----------


## nickosps

Συγχαρητήρια για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες σε όλους!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Toτε που ηταν ολα ανοιχτα, βαρδιολες καταστρωματα, εβλεπες και τον πλοιαρχο αλλα και τον αξιωματικο στην πρυμνη.Σημερα με ολα κλειστα,μεταφορικα και πραγματικα, νομιζεις οτι εισαι σε καποιο ειδος πλεουμενου ασανσερ που τις κινησεις τις εκτελουν τα κουμπια των οροφων.Βεβαια παλι ο ανθρωπινος παραγοντας εχει τον πρωτο λογο αλλα σιγουρα εχει και συνεταιρο

----------


## Naias II

Τότε ευτυχώς τα πρόλαβα και εγώ αυτά ήταν "μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε".
Καλό και κακό αυτό, αλλά για μας τους καραβολάτρες πολύ καλό  :Very Happy: 
Το θέμα είναι ότι τότε δεν το εκτιμούσαμε, δεν καταλαβαίναμε ότι ήταν πολυτέλεια να οργώνεις όπου θέλεις....... :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ηταν ακριβως ετσι .Απλα τα πληρωματα ηταν σαφως πιο ανετα αφου τοτε ειχαν να διαλεξουν αμεσα σε τουλαχιστον 10 εταιρειες.Σημερα ο αξιωματικος στη βαρδια του εχει να πλοηγησει το πλοιο και ταυτοχρονα να γραψει απιθανα χαρτια για τον Ιsm κ.α.Βαλτε οτι ειμαστε και σε ενα πλοιο το οποιο παει τουλαχιστον με 25 μιλια και φτανει νωριτερα, να εχουν το νου τους στα σεπαραιτιον και αλλα καλα.Αμα τους κατσει και ενας πιο μπριοζος επισκεπτης στη γεφυρα ο οποιος κανει κουραστικες και χιλιοειπωμενες ερωτησεις.Νομιζω οτι σας καλυψα

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Δεν ηταν ακριβως ετσι .Απλα τα πληρωματα ηταν σαφως πιο ανετα αφου τοτε ειχαν να διαλεξουν αμεσα σε τουλαχιστον 10 εταιρειες.Σημερα ο αξιωματικος στη βαρδια του εχει να πλοηγησει το πλοιο και ταυτοχρονα να γραψει απιθανα χαρτια για τον Ιsm κ.α.Βαλτε οτι ειμαστε και σε ενα πλοιο το οποιο παει τουλαχιστον με 25 μιλια και φτανει νωριτερα, να εχουν το νου τους στα σεπαραιτιον και αλλα καλα.Αμα τους κατσει και ενας πιο μπριοζος επισκεπτης στη γεφυρα ο οποιος κανει κουραστικες και χιλιοειπωμενες ερωτησεις.Νομιζω οτι σας καλυψα


Ναι οντως βασικα ισχυουν αυτα που λες!Βεβαια και τοτε επρεπε να εχουν το νου τους προφανως,ετσι?Τωρα ισως αυτο να ειναι πιο ευκολο με την τεχνολογια του σημερα.Αλλα σε αυτο με τις πολλες εταιριες και τα χαρτια που πρεπει να συμπληρωθουν πριν και αφου το πλοιο δεσει σε καποιο λιμανι ειναι αληθεια δυστηχως.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΧPRESS NAIAS στην μυκονο του 2000

nais2 (18).jpg

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Proussos, Apostolos, tasos @@@ & ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΕΧPRESS NAIAS στην μυκονο του 2000
> 
> nais2 (18).jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Proussos, Apostolos, tasos @@@ & ΑΡΗΣ


Αλλη μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια φιλε μου.Ζωντανη,ενος πολυ ομορφου βαποριου.Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και παρα πολυ ομορφη γωνια ληψης, Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Ben Bruce.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ωραίος ο βάπορας!!!!!Ευχαριστώ Κωστή!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II παντα στην ωρα του για πρωινο για το πρωινο του δρομολογιο



nais2 (40).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> NAIAS II παντα στην ωρα του για πρωινο για το πρωινο του δρομολογιο
> 
> 
> 
> nais2 (40).jpg


Αυτο ειναι πινακας η φωτογραφια??...ε δεν αντεξα να μην ρωτησω...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

O  φιλος Ben Bruce   μας σφυροκοπει με φωτογραφικα ντοκουμεντα!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αγαπητο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ σε διαδικασια δεσιματος...
Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,T.S.S.Apollon και Naias II

----------


## Naias II

Όμορφες εποχές και αναμνήσεις!
Ευχαριστώ φίλε Τάσο για την αφιέρωση  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS II στη μυκονο στο παλιο <μεσα> λιμανι

film (285).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON & tasos @@@

----------


## hayabusa

τώρα τι καταλαβαίνεις; μάλλον δεν έχεις σκοπό να μας αφήσεις να κοιμηθούμε έτσι; τι να πω; δεν υπάρχου λόγια !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη καταπλωρη! απο το αμετρητο φωτογραφικο αρχειο του Ben Bruce!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πραγματικα ομως απο τις καλυτερες φωτο του θρυλου,που εχω δει...δεν εχω λογια...απλα ενα ευχαριστω! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS II για ολους τους φιλους

negative (377).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στον Ben Bruce  και τον T.S.S.Apollon

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ας θυμηθουμε το_ *Ναιας ΙΙ* _στην διαφημηστικη αφισετα της εταιρειας του. _ 
_Αρχειο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

00002.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,NaiasII._

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ιστορικοτατο,να'σαι καλα φιλε μου!!

----------


## Ellinis

> _Ας θυμηθουμε το_ *Ναιας ΙΙ* _στην διαφημηστικη αφισετα της εταιρειας του._ 
> _Αρχειο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> 00002.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,NaiasII._


Βλέπω οτι η προώθηση γινόταν υπο την επωνυμία Ν.Ε.¨Οία¨ και όχι "Κρίτων" που νόμιζα.

----------


## Naias II

> _Ας θυμηθουμε το_ *Ναιας ΙΙ* _στην διαφημηστικη αφισετα της εταιρειας του. _ 
> _Αρχειο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> 00002.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,NaiasII._


Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες από όλους, *αλλά αυτό που ανέβασες φίλε Apollon τα σπάει..........1000 Μπράβο σε σένα και τον Λέανδρο.*

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αααααααααααααααααααααααχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ,βαααααααααα  ααααχχχχχχχχχ!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II στην τηνο


nais2 (28).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1998 ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Φίλε ΤSS ΑPOLLON οι φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο του Λέανδρου με το διαφημιστικό του Κατσουλάκου είναι καταπληκτικό.Σε ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## express naias

Φίλε nikosps, όταν λες "να το φτιάξει", εννοείς να το ζωγραφίσει ή να επεξεργαστεί κάποια φωτογραφία του;

----------


## express naias

> Σας βαζω μια φωτο που σιγουρα την περιμενατε!Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON, Japan, leo, rena , polykas, roi baudoin,ellinis κτλ.Απο το δεξαμενισμο του 1999
> 
> 
> negative (834).jpg


 Συγχαρητήρια!!! Είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω τις προπέλες του :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## express naias

> Κουΐζι: ποιό είναι το βαπόρι πίσω από τη Ναϊάδα;


Φίλε Νάξος, βάζω στοίχημα ότι πίσω από το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ είναι το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α!

----------


## nickosps

> Φίλε nikosps, όταν λες "να το φτιάξει", εννοείς να το ζωγραφίσει ή να επεξεργαστεί κάποια φωτογραφία του;


Ναι αυτό εννοώ!

----------


## harlek

> Σας βαζω μια φωτο που σιγουρα την περιμενατε!Αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON, Japan, leo, rena , polykas, roi baudoin,ellinis κτλ.Απο το δεξαμενισμο του 1999
> 
> negative (834).jpg



Αγωνίζομαι να διακρίνω το stabilizer, αλλά εις μάτην!!

----------


## express naias

> Ναι αυτό εννοώ!


Εντάξει. Έφτιαξα το πλοίο, αλλά τη φωτογραφία την "δανείστηκα" από τον Ben Bruce. Ελπίζω να μην θύμωσε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Εντάξει. Έφτιαξα το πλοίο, αλλά τη φωτογραφία την "δανείστηκα" από τον Ben Bruce. Ελπίζω να μην θύμωσε...


O ηλιος του πασοκ του λειπει νομιζω!

----------


## Naias II

ή το τριφύλλι του Παναθηναϊκού...... :mrgreen::twisted:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Δεν του πανε τα πρασινα φιλε,δεν του πανε καθολου..... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα ειναι το χρωμα...

negatives (187).jpg

Ναιας 1999

----------


## express naias

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ το προτιμώ στα λευκά όπως και πολλά άλλα πλοία, αλλά μια και το ναϊάς 2 ήταν το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο σκέφτηκα να ικανοποιήσω την επιθυμία του nikosps:roll:!

----------


## Rocinante

Λιγα ειναι τα βαπορια θρυλοι που αλλαξαν χρωμα και δεν χτυπαει στο ματι.
Επαναλαμβανω πλοια θρυλοι...
Το Ναιας ΙΙ το ζησαμε λευκο και δυσκολα να δεχτουμε κατι αλλο. 
Το Ναξος το αγαπησαμε πορτοκαλι και οταν ασπρισε θαυμαζαμε τις γραμμες του αλλα...
Φανταζεστε το Επτανησος ασπρο;;;;;
Δεν ξερω, το πρασινακι δεν ταιριαζει στα βαπορια (της Ελλαδος τουλαχιστον ) το μονο που θυμαμαι ηταν το Καρυστος επι Γουτου.
Κι ομως η εμφανιση ενος πλοιου εξαρταται και απο αλλους παραγοντες οπως τα σινιαλα και καποιες λεπτομερειες.
Γκρι πλοια θα σας αρεσαν; Κι ομως δυο εταιρειες που το προτιμησαν τα πλοια τους ηταν για μενα μια μαγεια. Νομικος και ΕΛΜΕΣ....

----------


## express naias

> Λιγα ειναι τα βαπορια θρυλοι που αλλαξαν χρωμα και δεν χτυπαει στο ματι.
> Επαναλαμβανω πλοια θρυλοι...
> Το Ναιας ΙΙ το ζησαμε λευκο και δυσκολα να δεχτουμε κατι αλλο. 
> Το Ναξος το αγαπησαμε πορτοκαλι και οταν ασπρισε θαυμαζαμε τις γραμμες του αλλα...
> Φανταζεστε το Επτανησος ασπρο;;;;;
> Δεν ξερω, το πρασινακι δεν ταιριαζει στα βαπορια (της Ελλαδος τουλαχιστον ) το μονο που θυμαμαι ηταν το Καρυστος επι Γουτου.
> Κι ομως η εμφανιση ενος πλοιου εξαρταται και απο αλλους παραγοντες οπως τα σινιαλα και καποιες λεπτομερειες.
> Γκρι πλοια θα σας αρεσαν; Κι ομως δυο εταιρειες που το προτιμησαν τα πλοια τους ηταν για μενα μια μαγεια. Νομικος και ΕΛΜΕΣ....


Πράγματι, και το γκρι ταιριάζει σε αρκετά καράβια όπως επίσης και της παλαιότερης Ηπειρωτικής. Αν και ξεφύγαμε λίγο, το αγαπημένο μου χρώμα για πλοία είναι το λευκό με λίγο μπλε 8-)...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To NAIAS II θρυλοποιηθηκε στα γεραματα.Αυτο συνεβει γιατι εφυγε το παναγια το παλιο το οποιο μπορει να ηταν τα παντα, για καποιους ομως και το ναιας ηταν ενα πολυ συνχρονο για του εποχη του φερρυ, που το παναγια δεν ηταν.Απο το 1993 αρχισε μια κουρσα ανοδου για το ναιας.Η κουρσα αυτη ξεκινησε με τη αναληψη της πλοιαρχιας του καπτα Σιδερη Μαμιδη.Αυτος εισηγηθηκε για την τοποθετηση βολβου και καποιον αλλων λιγοτερο φανερων αλλα σημαντικων για τον επιβατη λεπτομεριων.Να θυμησω μια πληθωρα τυποποιημενων ανακοινωσεων για ολες τις περιστασεις.Τον νοεμβριο του 1994 ανελαβε την πλοιαρχια ο πολυ καλος εκ μυκονου Ανδρεας Ναζος.Το βαπορι επι των ημερων του απεκτησε μια πιο <φινα> εξωτερικη εμφανιση,με δικες του παρεμβασεις.Το βαπορι μετα απο πλαστικοποιηση χτυπαγε και 21,7 κομβους και ο καπταν Αντρεας ειχε βαλει στοχο ενα ρολοι ακριβειας.Ετσι λοιπον το βαπορι ηταν απιθανα ακριβες στις ωρες του κατω απο ΟΛΕΣ τις συνθηκες.Στη γεφυρα, το γκαραζ και την μηχανη ειχε φτιαχτει μια απιθανη ομαδα που ειχαν καταφερει να δουλευει το βαπορι, οπως το απολυτο ημεροπλοιο ολων των εποχων το superferry 2 του καπτα κωστα τζωρτζη και ολα αυτα χωρις το βαπορι να ειναι τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο στα σαλονια του και τους κοινοχρηστους χωρους γενικα.Μην ξεχναμε οτι το αντικειμενικα καλυτερο εξπρες αφροδιτη τα ειχε δει σκουρα και τον κοσμο δεν το ειχε παρει απο το γερικο ναιας.Το τελος του δυστυχως συνδεθηκε αδικα με το εξπρες σαμινα.

----------


## Karolos

> Λιγα ειναι τα βαπορια θρυλοι που αλλαξαν χρωμα και δεν χτυπαει στο ματι.
> Επαναλαμβανω πλοια θρυλοι...
> Το Ναιας ΙΙ το ζησαμε λευκο και δυσκολα να δεχτουμε κατι αλλο. 
> Το Ναξος το αγαπησαμε πορτοκαλι και οταν ασπρισε θαυμαζαμε τις γραμμες του αλλα...
> Φανταζεστε το Επτανησος ασπρο;;;;;
> Δεν ξερω, το πρασινακι δεν ταιριαζει στα βαπορια (της Ελλαδος τουλαχιστον ) το μονο που θυμαμαι ηταν το Καρυστος επι Γουτου.
> Κι ομως η εμφανιση ενος πλοιου εξαρταται και απο αλλους παραγοντες οπως τα σινιαλα και καποιες λεπτομερειες.
> Γκρι πλοια θα σας αρεσαν; Κι ομως δυο εταιρειες που το προτιμησαν τα πλοια τους ηταν για μενα μια μαγεια. Νομικος και ΕΛΜΕΣ....


_Ε Λ Λ Α Δ Α_  = _ΑΣΠΡΟ από το φώς του ήλιου  και  το ΜΠΛΕ  της Θ Α Λ Α Σ Σ Α Σ  τελεία και παύλα._

----------


## Rocinante

> To NAIAS II θρυλοποιηθηκε στα γεραματα.Αυτο συνεβει γιατι εφυγε το παναγια το παλιο το οποιο μπορει να ηταν τα παντα για καποιους ομως και το ναιας ηταν ενα πολυ συνχρονο για του εποχη του φερρυ που το παναγια δεν ηταν.


 Συμφωνω απολυτως. Μπορει να ειχαν μονο εξι χρονια διαφορα ομως αν και οπαδος της Wilhelmina παραδεχομαι οτι το Ναιας ΙΙ ηταν ισως μια πενταετεια εμπρος απο την εποχη του. Τα χαρακτηριστικα του συγκρινονται ανετα με τα πλοια που φτιαχτηκαν στις αρχες του 70. Σε μερικους δε τομεις υπερεχει...

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι:Με ποιά λογική γινόντουσαν οι κόντρες ανάμεσα σε διάφορα πλοία όπως και στο NAIAS 2?Είχαν να μοιράσουν κάτι οι εταιρείες που κοντράριζαν τα πλοία τους ?Βάζαν στοιχήματα για κάτι?,δεν ήταν επικύνδινο?Δεν υπήρχαν κυρώσεις από τις Λιμενικές αρχές?Τώρα γίνονται ακόμα κόντρες στα σημερινά πλοία?Τι έπαιζε με όλη αυτή την ιστορία? :Confused:

----------


## harlek

> Παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι:Με ποιά λογική γινόντουσαν οι κόντρες ανάμεσα σε διάφορα πλοία όπως και στο NAIAS 2?Είχαν να μοιράσουν κάτι οι εταιρείες που κοντράριζαν τα πλοία τους ?Βάζαν στοιχήματα για κάτι?,δεν ήταν επικύνδινο?Δεν υπήρχαν κυρώσεις από τις Λιμενικές αρχές?Τώρα γίνονται ακόμα κόντρες στα σημερινά πλοία?Τι έπαιζε με όλη αυτή την ιστορία?


Πέραν του ότι κάποιες εταιρείες θεωρούσαν θέμα γοήτρου το να μπει το βαπόρι τους πρώτο στο λιμάνι, νομίζω ότι λειτουργούσε και το αίσθημα του ανταγωνισμού που όλοι λίγο πολύ τρέφουμε μέσα μας. Εδώ πωρωνόμαστε εμείς ως "θεατές" για το αν το Ροδάνθη τα έριξε τελευταία στιγμή στο Σαντορίνη και δεν θα το πάρουν πατριωτικά οι ίδιοι οι πλοίαρχοι; Πολλοί εκ των οποίων μαλιστα ήταν "άρρωστοι" με τη δουλειά τους και όχι απλοί διεκπεραιωτές διοικητικών καθηκόντων και μανούβρας.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι το Ναιάς ΙΙ ήταν το παράδειγμα στο πώς ένα βαπόρι παλιό και ταλαιπωρημένο με λίγη προσοχή και φροντίδα μπορεί ακόμα και στα τελευταία του να αποδίδει παραπάνω από τις προδιαγραφές του.Προσωπικά το αγάπησα πάρα πολύ και ας ήταν τα σαλόνια του και γενικά οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι π'ισω από τον ανταγωνισμό.¶λλωστε ποτέ δέν με ενδιέφερε ένα βαπόρι στο πώς είναι εσωτερικά αλλά.......εξωτερικά γενικώς.Έτσι φίλε μου Κωστή?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Με αυτη την πλωρη χτυπαγε τα 21,7 το ναιας το 1999 και εκανε την συρο τεσσερις παρα τεταρτο παρακαλω.

film (95).jpg

Ειδικα για τον καλο φιλο ΑΡΗ

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το 21,7 να το αμφισβιτήσω? 4 ώρες Πειραιάς-Σύρος σε απόσταση μέτρων από Φλέβες, Πάτροκλο, Τάμελο και περίπλου της Σύρου... λίγο φουσκομένο το βρίσκω. Φαρδιά φαρδιά να πούμε 80 τα μίλια είναι το πολύ 20 κόμβοι. Παραπάνω είναι υπερβολή νομίζω.

----------


## Fanouris

Σωστος ο Λεο. Πανω απο 21 ειναι υπερβολη. Αλλα το βαπορι ηταν πανω απο τα 20 σταθερα  :Wink: 

Οχι επειδη τοτε δεν ειχε αις και δεν ειχαμε γεμισει προφεσορες... Αντε καλη χρονια να χουμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oxι τα 21,7 δεν ειναι υπερβολη.Καπου υπαρχει φωτο με φωτογραφιμενη την ταχυτητα στο gps.Kαποια στιγμη θα ανεβει.Μην συγκρινετε την εποχη hellas ferries των πλοιων των 16-19 κομβων,πριν το 1999 ηταν αλλιως.Οπως βλεπετε απο αυτα που ανεβηκαν στο forum μεχρι στιγμης δεν νομιζω οτι βγαινει καποιο συμπερασμα ξερολισμου ή ασχετοσυνης.Αλλωστε ολα αυτα προδιδουν ενα βαθος χρονου στην ενδιαφερον μου για τα ακτοπλοικα.Βεβαια οι τελικοι κριτες ειναι οι χρηστες του forum και ολοι οσοι βλεπουν τα ουσιαστικα επωνυμα post μου ασχετα αν γνωριζουν ή οχι

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Αυτό το 21,7 να το αμφισβιτήσω? 4 ώρες Πειραιάς-Σύρος σε απόσταση μέτρων από Φλέβες, Πάτροκλο, Τάμελο και περίπλου της Σύρου... λίγο φουσκομένο το βρίσκω. Φαρδιά φαρδιά να πούμε 80 τα μίλια είναι το πολύ 20 κόμβοι. Παραπάνω είναι υπερβολή νομίζω.


Leo καλή Χρονιά.Και όμως από σημερινό Cpt της ακτοπλοίας μας που τότε ήταν στο Ναιάς επί πλοιαρχίας Σιδερή Μαμίδη το βαπόρι ταξίδευε με υπηρεσιακή 20,5-20,8 και σε καμιά καλή κόντρα τα 21,7 τα έβγαζε(με το ανάλογο ρίσκο).Μήν ξεχνάμε και τη πλεύση του με καιρό με αυτή τη ταχύτητα που ήταν καλήηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!!

----------


## Fanouris

Αυτο λεω ρε παιδια. Οχι οτι δεν τα πηγαινε το βαπορι. Αλλα η συνιθησμενη του ηταν 20.5.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NΑΙΑS II απο το, πριν δυο δεκαετιες πια πισω, 1998

film (93).jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σαν καρτ ποσταλ....φοβερο το ατελειωτο αρχειο σου Κωστη....

----------


## Karolos

> Leo καλή Χρονιά.Και όμως από σημερινό Cpt της ακτοπλοίας μας που τότε ήταν στο Ναιάς επί πλοιαρχίας Σιδερή Μαμίδη το βαπόρι ταξίδευε με υπηρεσιακή 20,5-20,8 και σε καμιά καλή κόντρα τα 21,7 τα έβγαζε(με το ανάλογο ρίσκο).Μήν ξεχνάμε και τη πλεύση του με καιρό με αυτή τη ταχύτητα που ήταν καλήηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!!


_Εδώ με πόσα πάει ;;;

_sc._ (11).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _Εδώ με πόσα πάει ;;;_


 Τι φωτογραφια !!!!!!!!

----------


## nickosps

> Εντάξει. Έφτιαξα το πλοίο, αλλά τη φωτογραφία την "δανείστηκα" από τον Ben Bruce. Ελπίζω να μην θύμωσε...


Καλή προσπάθεια φίλε αλλά νομίζω ότι τέτοια βαπόρια ήταν πλασμένα να είναι λευκά, έτσι τα μάθαμε, έτσι τα συνηθίσαμε και έτσι τα ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑΜΕ. Εγώ αυτό που είχα ζητήσει λίγο παλιότερα ήταν να γίνει μια προσπάθεια στους Ελαιοχρωματισμούς/Μετασκευές απλά για να βλέπαμε πως θα γινόταν αν υπήρχε τώρα σύμφωνα με τη μόδα:evil: που επικρατεί. Μην νομίζετε ότι θέλω να βλέπω τη Ροδάνθη με τις αποχρώσεις του μπλε, όπως νομίζω ότι δεν αρέσει καθόλου στους νελίτες ο Θεόφιλος και η Μυτιλήνη μπλε σκούροι...
Υ.Γ. Καλή χρονιά με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Leo καλή Χρονιά.Και όμως από σημερινό Cpt της ακτοπλοίας μας που τότε ήταν στο Ναιάς επί πλοιαρχίας Σιδερή Μαμίδη το βαπόρι ταξίδευε με υπηρεσιακή 20,5-20,8 και σε καμιά καλή κόντρα τα 21,7 τα έβγαζε(με το ανάλογο ρίσκο).Μήν ξεχνάμε και τη πλεύση του με καιρό με αυτή τη ταχύτητα που ήταν καλήηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!!


Θυμαμε σε κοντρα με το εξπρες αφροδιτη στις 4 αυγουστου του 1997 με καιρο γυρω στα 8 η θαλασσα και 10 ο αερας το φημισμενο και πραγματικα καλο  εξπρεςς αφροδιτη ψηλωνε συνεχεια ενω το ναιας ερχοταν πανω στον καιρο και δεν χαμπαριαζε τιποτα.Η φωτο που σας βαζω ειναι απο εκεινη την ημερα, εχει ξανανεβει, και το ταξιδι εγινε για να να φωτογραφηθει η τελευταια ,ουσιαστικα, συστηματικη κοντρα της ακτοπλοιας 

film (41).jpg

----------


## hayabusa

ότι και να πει κανεις ειναι λιγο...ωραίες εποχές, ωραία βαπόρια κια καπεταναίοι με όλη την έννοια της λέξης ..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Εδώ με πόσα πάει ;;;_
> 
> sc._ (11).jpg


C.  Καρολος Εγραψες!!!!!!!!!Απιθανη!!!

----------


## zozef

Η σχεση μεταξυ *ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ* και *Συρου* ακομα δεν εχει βρεθει πλοιο να την αποκαταστησει ,ολες οι πιο πανω φωτογραφιες ειναι πολυ ωραιες ,θα ξεχωριζα του BEN BRUCE(οι 4 ωρες Πειραιας-Συρο ηταν *σταθερες* βρεξει χιονισει !!!!!!!!)

----------


## express naias

> Καλή προσπάθεια φίλε αλλά νομίζω ότι τέτοια βαπόρια ήταν πλασμένα να είναι λευκά, έτσι τα μάθαμε, έτσι τα συνηθίσαμε και έτσι τα ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑΜΕ. Εγώ αυτό που είχα ζητήσει λίγο παλιότερα ήταν να γίνει μια προσπάθεια στους Ελαιοχρωματισμούς/Μετασκευές απλά για να βλέπαμε πως θα γινόταν αν υπήρχε τώρα σύμφωνα με τη μόδα:evil: που επικρατεί. Μην νομίζετε ότι θέλω να βλέπω τη Ροδάνθη με τις αποχρώσεις του μπλε, όπως νομίζω ότι δεν αρέσει καθόλου στους νελίτες ο Θεόφιλος και η Μυτιλήνη μπλε σκούροι...
> Υ.Γ. Καλή χρονιά με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!


Nickosps, έχεις δίκιο. Τα παλιότερα πλοία ήταν πιο όμορφα άσπρα και λόγω σχήματος. Φαντάζεστε όμως πλοία τύπου Blue Star Ithaki και Νήσσος Μύκονος λευκά; Το κακό στην υπόθεση είναι ότι μαζί με αυτά βάφουν έτσι και παλιότερα καράβια  :Mad: .

----------


## Leo

Αφού όλοι συμφωνούμε λοιπόν στις 4 ώρες, στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα σας φέρω ένα χάρτη κι ένα κουμπάσο να μου μετρήσετε τα μίλια για να δούμε πόση ήταν η ταχύτητα.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

11:50 αποβίβαζε κόσμο και οχήματα.8:00 αναχώρηση από Πειραιά υπολογίστε πόση ώρα μέχρι τη μπούκα και την πλήρη επιτάγχυνση(που το Ναιάς αργούσε λίγο) και βγάλτε την ταχύτητα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> 11:50 αποβίβαζε κόσμο και οχήματα.8:00 αναχώρηση από Πειραιά υπολογίστε πόση ώρα μέχρι τη μπούκα και την πλήρη επιτάγχυνση(που το Ναιάς αργούσε λίγο) και βγάλτε την ταχύτητα.


Ξερει ο ΑΡΗΣ τα πραγματα απο πρωτο χερι και λεμε το ιδιο ακριβως.

----------


## marsant

Παιδια οτι χτυπαγε 21,7 μιλια το ξερουν και οι πετρες(και 22 εχει ποιασει), ομως δεν ηταν η υπηρεσιακη του αυτη.Συνηθως το βαπορι πηγαινε 20,5 και αργοτερα επι HELLAS FERRIES το πηγαιναν 18,5.

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω πως κανείς δεν διαφώνησε για κάτι από τα δύο. Ας μην μπερδεύουμαι τη μέση ταχύτητα (που θεωρώ οτι δεν ήταν 21.7) με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα.

----------


## marsant

Ακριβως αυτο λεω και εγω,οτι ολοι ξερουμε οτι τα εποιανε,αλλα δεν ηταν η μεση του.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> _Εδώ με πόσα πάει ;;;
> 
> _sc._ (11).jpg


Εδώ Κάρολε έχει πιάσει τη ταχύτητα του φωτός.Φοβερή και τρομερή φώτο.Φτιάξε μας τη διάθεση κι άλλο :Wink:

----------


## zozef

> 11:50 αποβίβαζε κόσμο και οχήματα.8:00 αναχώρηση από Πειραιά υπολογίστε πόση ώρα μέχρι τη μπούκα και την πλήρη επιτάγχυνση(που το Ναιάς αργούσε λίγο) και βγάλτε την ταχύτητα.


ΑΡΗ γιασ'το στομασου!!!!!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Εδώ Κάρολε έχει πιάσει τη ταχύτητα του φωτός.Φοβερή και τρομερή φώτο.Φτιάξε μας τη διάθεση κι άλλο


sc._ (41).jpg 
_Εδώ έχει κόψει.... κάτι θα περιμένει......._

sc._ (42).jpg
_Νά τί παιριμένει και οι δυό δεν χορούσαν;_

sc._ (43).jpg 
_¶ντε να νετάρουμε !!!_

sc._ (44).jpg
_Παάμε ....._

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Oλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε,ολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε,ολεεεεεε  εεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¶ντε γειά.Κάρολε νετάραμε εμείς τελικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Oλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε,ολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε,ολεεεεεε  εεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¶ντε γειά.Κάρολε νετάραμε εμείς τελικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
και λίγα έιπε ο ¶ρης!!! Ασχολίαστες, μοναδικές στιγμές, ευχαριστούμε Κάρολε.

----------


## roussosf

> ΑΡΗ γιασ'το στομασου!!!!!!!


μην ξεχνατε οτι δεν υπηρρχε separation οταν επρεπε να πηγαινει σε αλλη πορεια ηταν 12,15 ως Hellas ferries

----------


## Karolos

Καλοκαίρι του 1989, δέν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος. Αναχώρηση από Πάρο γιά Πειραιά με το Golden Vergina. Μέση ταχύτητα τού Golden από Πάρο στά Θερμιά είναι 20 knots. (Αυτά ήταν τα λόγια του αξιωματικού γέφυρας εκείνη την στιγμή, και συμπληρώνει ότι το Ναιάς σήμερα δέν θα μας περάσει ούτε με σφαίρες.)
Αφού περάσαμε το φαναρι της Τζιάς και πάμε πρός Σούνιο , 
_Βρέ καλώς τον από πίσω μας αλλά με άγριες διαθέσεις.
σάρωση0018.jpg_
Καί από ότι κατάλαβα να επιμένει.  _(Τί σού είναι αυτά τα βαπόρια, έτσι κάποτε υπήρχε κάτι που σε τραβούσε ρε παιδί μου . ΤΩΡΑ ;;; )
σάρωση0019.jpg_

σάρωση0020_.jpg

Αρκετά είπα μέχρι να περάσουμε την Γλυφάδα μάς είχε περάσει δύο τρείς βαποριές.  Φυσικά όταν μπήκαμε στό λιμάνι στό Ναιάς ήταν ο βατσιμάνης μόνος του και μας κοίταζε.

Φωτογραφίες άλλες δέν υπάρχουν διότι είχα μείνει από φιλμ.
Τώρα αυτές πως βρέθεικαν ούτε ο θεός το ξέρει.

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ 

_ρε παιδιά με πόσα παει ;;;_

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Καρολε μοναδικο το αρχειο που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας,να σαι καλα!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Aπίστευτο υλικό Κάρολε!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ που το μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> sc._ (44).jpg
> 
> _Παάμε ....._


Eπιτελους το ανοιξες το ρημαδι το σεντουκι!Ανασταση

----------


## Naias II

Παιδιά το απογειώσατε το θέμα......
Μπράβο σας για τις ωραίες ιστορικές αναζητήσεις και τις φωτογραφίες.
Ειδικά ο φίλος C. Κάρολος έγραψε....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε  :Cool:

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστούμε Κάρολε...*

----------


## Fanouris

> ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ 
> 
> _ρε παιδιά με πόσα παει ;;;_


Παραπανω απο το Βεργινα και λιγοτερα απο το Παναγια Τηνου  :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Eπιτελους το ανοιξες το ρημαδι το σεντουκι!Ανασταση


 
φίλε BEN BRUCE αν είναι να μπριζώνουμε ορισμένους για να ανοίξουν τα σεντούκια τους τότε χαλάλι!!!

Λοιπόν αν θυμάμαι καλά το BARI EXPRESS πήγαινε με υπηρεσιακή 23...!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Παραπανω απο το Βεργινα και λιγοτερα απο το Παναγια Τηνου


Από αυτό;;;Panagia Tinou..jpg

'Η αυτό;;sc._ (30).jpg

_ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΠΑΕΙ ;;; 
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Γεια σου  C. Kαρολε με τα ντοκουμεντα  σου!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Απίστευτα πραγματα Κάρολο, το 2010 μπήκε με τη δεξιά μπάντα!! 
Την ιπτάμενη φωτο του Μπάρι τη μετέφερα στο δικό του θέμα.

----------


## Karolos

> Απίστευτα πραγματα Κάρολο, το 2010 μπήκε με τη δεξιά μπάντα!! 
> Την ιπτάμενη φωτο του Μπάρι τη μετέφερα στο δικό του θέμα.


Απλά έγινε αναφορά εδώ και τήν έκανα έτσι για πλάκα, σιγά τήν ιδέα.

----------


## vinman

Κάρολε,εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες...!!!!
Να 'σαι καλά... :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τ Ρ Ο Μ Ε Ρ Ο Σ  φιλε Καρολε,να'σαι καλα για τα διαμαντια που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραγματα. Μπηκε περιεργα η χρονια.
Χτυπηματα απο παντου.
Μηπως εχουμε κανενα συμφορουμιτη καρδιολογο;;;

----------


## nikosnasia

Δείτε κι αυτό του 1993.Τα θρυλικά της Συροτηνομυκονίας στην Ερμούπολη.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_8FgLPg7wY

----------


## Karolos

sc._ (45).jpg


> Δεν τα βλεπω καλα τα πραγματα. Μπηκε περιεργα η χρονια.
> Χτυπηματα απο παντου.
> Μηπως εχουμε κανενα συμφορουμιτη καρδιολογο;;;



_Roci έκοψα το τσιγάρο και  με έπιασε μανία, για παλιό υλικό από το σεντούκι, που ανέφαιρε κάποια ψυχή.
Και αυτή είναι πρίν το πάρει  ο Αγαπητός .
Αφιερωμένη στήν Τηνιακή παρέα, και στούς γνωστούς λάτρεις του.
_

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Τώρα εγώ τι να πρώτο σχολιάσω???Το βίντεο ντοκουμέντο του nikosnasia ή την φωτογραφία του Κάρολου???
Επειδή τέτοια αρχεία δεν πρέπει να τα σχολιάζουμε,μόνο να τα απολαμβάνουμε, θα σας ευχαριστήσω μέσα από την καρδιά μου και τους δύο!Γιατί μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες και τα βίντεο σας έχω την δυνατότητα να γνωρίσω τις ένδοξες εποχές της ακτοπλοΐας μας τις οποίες δυστυχώς δεν τις γνώρισα....
Να είσαστε πάντα καλά!!*

----------


## Tasos@@@

Χιλια μπραβο και αλλα τοσα ευχαριστω για τα ιστορικα και πανεμορφα ντοκουμεντα που μας χαριζεται!!Να'στε παντα καλα!

----------


## Karolos

sc._ (40).jpg

_Παλιό σκαναρισμένο slides, Τραβάω από αριστερή πάντα στο Bari express ακριβώς πίσω από βαρδιόλα, με αέρα περίπου  8αρι γεμάτο,  γιά να μήν πώ ξεχυλω. Ο αέρας με ρυπές  και το βαπόρι κρατιέτε  δεν ξέρω πώς. 
Εδώ ο πρωταγονιστής είναι σε δεύτερο πλάνο._

----------


## Karolos

sc._ (51).jpg

_Καί εδώ με μπουνάτσα_

----------


## Naias II

Βρε παιδιά πιο σιγά θα πάθουμε τίποτα, ήδη χάσαμε τα λογικά μας..... :Very Happy: 
Καταπληκτικότατα ντοκουμέντα. Ευχαριστούμε nikosnasia και Κάρολε  :Cool:

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Oι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές Κάρολε σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Ζωντάνεψαν  τα ταξίδια των παιδικών μου χρόνων πάντα με το αγαπημένο ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ τις απίστευτες κόντρες που είχα ζήσει με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 και το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ. Μόνο το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ μας προσπερνούσε αν και το 93 θυμάμαι ότι το είχαμε προσπεράσει από Τήνο προς Μύκονο

----------


## Natsios

> sc._ (45).jpg
> 
> 
> _Roci έκοψα το τσιγάρο και  με έπιασε μανία, για παλιό υλικό από το σεντούκι, που ανέφαιρε κάποια ψυχή.
> Και αυτή είναι πρίν το πάρει  ο Αγαπητός .
> Αφιερωμένη στήν Τηνιακή παρέα, και στούς γνωστούς λάτρεις του.
> _


Να είσαι καλά Κάρολε. Τι να πρωτοθυμηθούμε από αυτη την εποχή και εκείνα τα ταξίδια. Εκεινο που μου ηρθε εμένα στο μυαλό οταν ειδα την παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι μια σκαστή βόλτα που είχα κάνει σε αυτα τα ανοιχτα καταστρώματα πιτσιρικάς οταν ταξίδευα με τη γιαγια για το νησι. Σκαστή γιατί ήμουν τοσο μικρός που δεν με αφήνανε να γυρναω εξω στα καταστρώματα μόνος. Αλλά εγώ την έκανα εκείνη τη μέρα και ανοιξα τη βαριά ξυλινη πόρτα και πήγα στο καταστωματάκι πίσω απο τη κοντρα γέφυρα. Ακόμα θυμάμε τη εικόνα. Τα καταστρώματα γεμάτα τουρίστες, με πολύχρομα κοντά (πολύ κοντα) σορτσάκια εποχής, με μπικίνι και αντιλιακό και όλοι να λιάζονται. Και στο φόντο η αφρισμένη γραμμή στη θάλασα ανάμεσα από τα δύο φουγάρα.

----------


## Karolos

_Πάμε γιά το μέσα ???_

sc._ (47),1.jpg

_Καλημέρα παιδάκια !!!!_

----------


## Karolos

_Από το Πασακρωτήρι περνάει για τήν Μύκονο.
Παλιά ώραία χρόνια....._
sc._ (50),1.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Τρελές πανοραμικές, ευχαριστούμε Κάρολε.........!!!! :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II στην συρο με τα χρωματα της εταιρειας κατσουλακου.

negative (979).jpg


Φωτο του αημνηστου λογιστη Α' και εξαιρετικου ανθρωπου ,του εξπρες σαμινα Γιαννη Μαργωνη που βεβαια θητευσε και στην μανα της ακτοπλοιας NAIAS II

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II μανουβρα για τον μεγαλο μολο το 1999 απο τον πολυ καπτα Αντρεα Ναζο

negative (925).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos,ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες οτι εχετε βαλει το θεμα απο την αρχη του χρονου ειναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ!!! Να ειστε παντα καλα! :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

ανεπανάληπτες στιγμές. να 'σαι καλά φιλε ΒΕΝ !

----------


## Tasos@@@

> NAIAS II μανουβρα για τον μεγαλο μολο το 1999 απο τον πολυ καπτα Αντρεα Ναζο
> 
> negative (925).jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos,ΑΡΗΣ


Απο τις καλυτερες φωτογραφιες του Θρυλου που εχω δει,χωρις κανενα ιχνος υπερβολης!Να'σαι καλα φιλε Ben... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο φιλος  Ben Bruce μας χαριζει απο το ανεξαντλητο  φωτογραφικο αρχειο του θαυμασιες φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## Naias II

Είναι τόσο ωραίο, το υλικό που ανεβαίνει εδώ μέσα από ένα πλοίο που δεν υπάρχει πια και όμως τα φωτογραφικά στιγμιότυπα είναι ανεξάντλητα......
¶ντε και έχουμε φτάσει τις 67 σελίδες, με το καλό και εις ανώτερα  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> NAIAS II μανουβρα για τον μεγαλο μολο το 1999 απο τον πολυ καπτα Αντρεα Ναζο
> 
> negative (925).jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos,ΑΡΗΣ


Κώστα για άλλη μια φορά σου βγάζω το καπέλο.Και ο φίλος Κάρολος όμως φροντίζει να εμπλουτίζει τις μνήμες μας από τη περίοδο που πολλοί από μας ήταν πολύ πιτσιρίκια ή δεν είχαν δει πλοίο μεγαλύτερο από το ΣΑΟΣ(όπως εγώ).Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν και πάλι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω με αφορμή το ΠΜ του φίλου ΝΑΙΑΣ που μου ζήτησε να ανεβάσω ολόκληρη την εικόνα που έχω στο Avatar.
Προσωπικό αρχείο του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ δεν έχω, μερικοί από εσάς το γνωρίζουν.
Όμως, επειδή δεν θυμάμαι από που έκοψα την φωτο για το Avatar, αν ο φωτογράφος την αναγνωρίζει και τον ενοχλεί, παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσει να την αφαιρέσω.
Εξηγούμαστε για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω με αφορμή το ΠΜ του φίλου ΝΑΙΑΣ που μου ζήτησε να ανεβάσω ολόκληρη την εικόνα που έχω στο Avatar.
> Προσωπικό αρχείο του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ δεν έχω, μερικοί από εσάς το γνωρίζουν.
> Όμως, επειδή δεν θυμάμαι από που έκοψα την φωτο για το Avatar, αν ο φωτογράφος την αναγνωρίζει και τον ενοχλεί, παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσει να την αφαιρέσω.
> Εξηγούμαστε για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε


Kαι γιατι δεν βαζεις μια δικα μου ολοκληρη?

negative (922).jpg

Βαζω ατη την φωτο προς το παρον και οταν βρεθουν ολες οι φωτο απο την αριστοτεχνικη μανουβρα του κατα Αντρεα Ναζου θα ενωθουν για ενα ναυτορομαντζο

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μας πεθανες παλι!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II στην συρο του σεμπτεμβιου του 1998.

naias.jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos, proussos και ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## Tasos@@@

> NAIAS II στην συρο του σεμπτεμβιου του 1998.
> 
> naias.jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos, proussos και ΑΡΗΣ


Tωρα τι να πει κανεις για αυτην την φωτο??Απλα θα περιοριστω να πω ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση φιλε Ben...τα λογια ειναι περιττα! :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Θέλουμε και τη συνέχεια Κώστα και άμα έχει και όταν κάνει ανάποδα την αριστερή ακόμα καλύτερα :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Θέλουμε και τη συνέχεια Κώστα και άμα έχει και όταν κάνει ανάποδα την αριστερή ακόμα καλύτερα


Αστον τωρα που καθησε ησυχος για λιγο,μην τον μπριζωνεις,θες να μας τρελανει βραδιατικα??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ισως να εχει ξαναμπει, ας το βρουν οι ειδικοι, αλλα αυτο το προπελιδι επρεπε να μπει για τον φιλο ΑΡΗ  που το ζητησε.Ειναι τον ιουνιο του 1998 στη μυκονο φωτογραφημενο απο το Δημητρουλα που ειχε πεσει στην ακρη του μεγαλου μολου και το ναιας εκανε ακροβατικα να περασει.

newfilm (94).jpg

----------


## hayabusa

έχει ξαναμπεί και μάλιστα τότε ο καπτα-Λεο είχε παρατηρήσει και ενα μικρό ορθογραφικό λάθος. παρόλα αυτά εμενα δε με πειράζει. τα βλέπω και χαίρεται η ψυχή μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

Με ολο το σεβασμο προς ολους εσας, πιστευω οτι κραταει το σκηπτρο του *βαπορα* στις κυκλαδες

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Με ολο το σεβασμο προς ολους εσας, πιστευω οτι κραταει το σκηπτρο του *βαπορα* στις κυκλαδες


Σιγουρα ειναι μεσα στα 3 -4 Βαπορες των κυκλαδων,ανετα και χωρις μεγαλη σκεψη.Απλα λεω 3-4 για να μην ξεχναμε καραβια οπως το Γεωργιος Εξπρες πχ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και το Παναγια Τηνου?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Και το Παναγια Τηνου?


Προφανως και ειναι μεσα η Παναγια που εχει γραψει τις δικες της χρυσες σελιδες στην Συροτηνομυκονια! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Tasos@@@!

----------


## zozef

Σιγουρα ολα αυτα που λετε ειναι σωστα και σεβαστα,εγω το αναφερω ως προς την ταχυτητα την ευελιξεια κινησεων και ταξειδι στον καιρο.

----------


## hayabusa

ειδικά σε ό,τι αφορά την ευελιξια του βαποριού αυτού όλη έχουν να το λένε...γύριζε το Ναιας και χάζευε το Παναγία Τήνου  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σβουρα  και  πρωτειο λοιπον!

----------


## Fanouris

Βλεπω στις φωτο αυτου του ειδους τα βαπορια και μετα βλεπω τα Παλας και ξενερωνω...
Αλλα ρε παιδια εμενα γιατι δε μου αφιερωνει κανεις φωτο? Τι κακο κι αυτο?
Ο Ταδε στην Ταδε με πολυ αγαπη και καψουρα. Ηρεμια λιγο.

----------


## roussosf

στη συμπεριφορα του στη θαλασσα και στα εξωτερικα χαρισματα συγκαταλεγετε στα καλα πλοια του αιγαιου αλλα μεχρι εκει μην μπουμε μεσα

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ.Μοναδική φώτο.Το να συγκρίνουμε τους δύο μύθους πλέον δέ λέει κάτι.Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το ένα συμπλήρωνε το άλλο.Ότι δεν είχε το ένα είχε το άλλο.Σήμερα?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φίλε Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ.Μοναδική φώτο.Το να συγκρίνουμε τους δύο μύθους πλέον δέ λέει κάτι.Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το ένα συμπλήρωνε το άλλο.Ότι δεν είχε το ένα είχε το άλλο.Σήμερα?


Αστο το σημερα φιλε Αρη...πονεμενη ιστορια... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> στη συμπεριφορα του στη θαλασσα και στα εξωτερικα χαρισματα συγκαταλεγετε στα καλα πλοια του αιγαιου αλλα μεχρι εκει μην μπουμε μεσα


Mεσα σιγουρα δεν ηταν το δυνατο του σημειο.Αλλα ειχε παρα πολλα πουλμαν καθισματα και  χωροταξικα ηταν οκ.Πουλμαν καθισματα αλλα και ενα φαστ φουντ ειχε και κατω απο το γκαραζ, αλλα αυτο καποια στιγμη κοπηκαν απο την επιθεωρηση και σωστα.Το 1998 εβγαλαν καποια απο τα πολλα πουλμαν και εφτιαξαν ενα σαλονι με τραπεζοκαθισματα απο συνχρονα υλικα αρα πολυτελες.Η πρωτη θεση στο επανω ντεκ ηταν σπασμενη με αρκετα μικρα σαλονια στα πλαισια του ανεκτου.Το βαπορι δεν ειχε σπρινγκλερ, μονο στο γκαραζ, αλλα πυροσβεστικες φωλιες.Οι σκαλες επιβιβασης και ο πολυ στενος καταπελτης ηταν απο την γαλλια, που φορτωνε και απο αλλου,και ηταν για εμενα το πιο σοβαρο μειονεκτημα του.Στο γκαραζ οι οδηγοι μπορουσαν να πανε απο πολλες διαφορετικες σκαλες και να μην μπλεκονται με τους επιβατες.Καμπινες ειχε λιγες ,περιπου 45 κρεβατια, και ειχαν ανακαινιστει σχετικα προσφατα.
Πολυ ωραιο βαπορι που ομως γινοταν ωραιοτερο με το φιλοτιμο και την σωστη οργανωση του πληρωματος που επι πλοιαρχιας Σιδερη Μαμιδη και Ανδρεα Ναζου αγγιζε το τελειο.Υπηρχαν ανθρωποι στο πλοιο οπως ο ασυρματιστης Βασιλειος Φωστερης και ο λοστρομος Νικος Σουρανης που ηταν στο πλοιο απο το 1983 μεχρι σχεδον το τελος.Αλλα γενικα το πληρωμα το καθοταν πολυ στο βαπορι και δεν πολυαλλαζε.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ομορφη περιγραφη απο τον φιλο Ben για ενα καραβι που δυστηχως δεν το θυμαμαι καθολου μεσα και απο την περιγραφη του εκανα την περιηγηση μου μεγαλος πια....

----------


## capten4

ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2000....

EX NAIAS 2000.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιθανη φωτο απο τον ανεπαναληπτο capten4

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο φιλος capten4 και στο λιμανι του Πειραια!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Πουλμαν καθισματα αλλα και ενα φαστ φουντ ειχε και κατω απο το γκαραζ, αλλα αυτο καποια στιγμη κοπηκαν απο την επιθεωρηση και σωστα.


Μετα τη πολυ ομορφη περιγραφη κρατησα ειδικα το παραπανω. Μπορεις να μας πεις κατι περισσοτερο γι'αυτο; Μου ακουγεται καπως περιεργο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mην σου φαινεται περιεργο ηταν μια πραγματικοτης.Το φαστ φουντ ειχε ζωγραφισμενο καποιον ηρωα κομιξ, ντοναλντ νομιζω και κατω ειχε πλακακι πλαστικο κοκκινο ασπρο.Γενικα τα ευρωπαικα βαπορια εποχης, ειχαν πολλες δραστηριοτητες κατω απο το γκαραζ.Θεοφιλος ντισκο, Οδυσσεας Ελυτης ντισκο και πισινα, Σαπφω σαουνα και για καμπινες δεν το συζηταω γιατι ειχαν ολα κατω απο το γκαραζ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι η αισθηση να εισαι εκει κατω και να κανεις ενα απο τα πραγματα που ανεφερες. Πρωτογνωρη και ενδιαφερουσα αλλα σιγουρα τρομακτικη!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σας βαζω μια αεροφωτο απο βολτα που με ειχε παρει ο γνωστος αεροφωτογραφος γιωργος κουρουπης τον ιουνιο του 1996.Η φωτο ειναι λιγο κομενη και εχει αντανακλασεις γιατι ειναι απο το πισω τζαμι του τετραθεσιου


naias 2-41.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

27 Αυγούστου 2001. Το τέλος μιας μεγάλης καριέρας πλησιαζει. Κρίμα.
Pict20010827.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Mεσα σιγουρα δεν ηταν το δυνατο του σημειο.Αλλα ειχε παρα πολλα πουλμαν καθισματα και χωροταξικα ηταν οκ.Πουλμαν καθισματα αλλα και ενα φαστ φουντ ειχε και κατω απο το γκαραζ, αλλα αυτο καποια στιγμη κοπηκαν απο την επιθεωρηση και σωστα.Το 1998 εβγαλαν καποια απο τα πολλα πουλμαν και εφτιαξαν ενα σαλονι με τραπεζοκαθισματα απο συνχρονα υλικα αρα πολυτελες.Η πρωτη θεση στο επανω ντεκ ηταν σπασμενη με αρκετα μικρα σαλονια στα πλαισια του ανεκτου.Το βαπορι δεν ειχε σπρινγκλερ, μονο στο γκαραζ, αλλα πυροσβεστικες φωλιες.Οι σκαλες επιβιβασης και ο πολυ στενος καταπελτης ηταν απο την γαλλια, που φορτωνε και απο αλλου,και ηταν για εμενα το πιο σοβαρο μειονεκτημα του.Στο γκαραζ οι οδηγοι μπορουσαν να πανε απο πολλες διαφορετικες σκαλες και να μην μπλεκονται με τους επιβατες.Καμπινες ειχε λιγες ,περιπου 45 κρεβατια, και ειχαν ανακαινιστει σχετικα προσφατα.
> Πολυ ωραιο βαπορι που ομως γινοταν ωραιοτερο με το φιλοτιμο και την σωστη οργανωση του πληρωματος που επι πλοιαρχιας Σιδερη Μαμιδη και Ανδρεα Ναζου αγγιζε το τελειο.Υπηρχαν ανθρωποι στο πλοιο οπως ο ασυρματιστης Βασιλειος Φωστερης και ο λοστρομος Νικος Σουρανης που ηταν στο πλοιο απο το 1983 μεχρι σχεδον το τελος.Αλλα γενικα το πληρωμα το καθοταν πολυ στο βαπορι και δεν πολυαλλαζε.


σαν επιβατης σιγκρινω τον ξενοδοχιακο εξοπλισμο με τα αλλα της εποχης του .το μεγαλο σαλονι με τα αεροπορικα ηταν ενα σκοτινο πραγμα χωρις παραθυρα .στην πρυμη ηταν ενα σαλονακι για 30-40 ατομα γενικα δεν ειχε καπου να κατσεις να και να ακουμπησεις ενα καφε. ισως να επρεπε να εχει μικροτερο πρωτοκολλο δεν ξερω.με τιποτα δεν σιγκρινετε με το Επτανησος η το Δηλος που ηλικιακα ηταν τα ιδια ακομα και με το Παναγια
τωρα οσον αφορα το πληρωμα οι γνωμες ειναι υποκειμενικες .προσωπικα δεν εχω και την καλυτερη γνωμη

----------


## Apostolos

Πές και τα άλλα... Τα αεροπορικά στο τέλος να ειναι σκησμένα, λερωμένα και ξεβιδωμένα, οι μοκέτες να χουν γίνει τσιμέντο απο την βρώμα, τα ντέκ αντί για μπογιά βάφανε με τσιμεντοκονία, οι διάδρομοί ισα να περνά ένα άτομο...
Ότι χειρότερο έχω ταξιδέψει σαν ποιότητα πλοίου, αλλα ταυτόχρονα ότι ποιο αγαπητό σαν αναμνήσεις...
Ίσως γι αυτό δεν μπορώ παρά να το αγαπήσω με τον τρόπο μου. Αυτό που λένε σχέση αγάπης - μίσους!

----------


## roussosf

> Πές και τα άλλα... Τα αεροπορικά στο τέλος να ειναι σκησμένα, λερωμένα και ξεβιδωμένα, οι μοκέτες να χουν γίνει τσιμέντο απο την βρώμα, τα ντέκ αντί για μπογιά βάφανε με τσιμεντοκονία, οι διάδρομοί ισα να περνά ένα άτομο...
> Ότι χειρότερο έχω ταξιδέψει σαν ποιότητα πλοίου, αλλα ταυτόχρονα ότι ποιο αγαπητό σαν αναμνήσεις...
> Ίσως γι αυτό δεν μπορώ παρά να το αγαπήσω με τον τρόπο μου. Αυτό που λένε σχέση αγάπης - μίσους!


Αποστολε δεν θελω να μπω ποιο βαθια 
δεν θα εφταναν δυο σελιδες στο forum
σταματω εδω αλλωστε δεν υπαρχει πια οποτε δεν εχει ουσια

----------


## erenShip

δηλαδή από τις περιγραφές σας δεν μιλάμε μόνο για το ΝΑΙΑΣ II, μιλάμε και για το GOLDEN VERGINA ή αλλιώς το σαμίνα! διότι πάνω κάτω έτσι ήταν και εκεί!

----------


## zozef

> Αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι η αισθηση να εισαι εκει κατω και να κανεις ενα απο τα πραγματα που ανεφερες. Πρωτογνωρη και ενδιαφερουσα αλλα σιγουρα τρομακτικη!!!


 Ηταν φανταστικα, ησυχια,ηρεμια,λιγος κοσμος και καλος,γιατι λιγοι το ηξεραν

----------


## zozef

> δηλαδή από τις περιγραφές σας δεν μιλάμε μόνο για το ΝΑΙΑΣ II, μιλάμε και για το GOLDEN VERGINA ή αλλιώς το σαμίνα! διότι πάνω κάτω έτσι ήταν και εκεί!


 Το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ηταν πολυ διαφορετικο γιατι ειχε αρκετες καμπινες.αλλη διαρυθμιση

----------


## Leo

Μην βγούμε εκτός θέματος, εδώ μιλάμε για το Ναϊας ΙΙ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Σας βαζω μια αεροφωτο απο βολτα που με ειχε παρει ο γνωστος αεροφωτογραφος γιωργος κουρουπης τον ιουνιο του 1996.Η φωτο ειναι λιγο κομενη και εχει αντανακλασεις γιατι ειναι απο το πισω τζαμι του τετραθεσιου
> 
> 
> naias 2-41.jpg


Και Ιπταμενος Καραβολατρης ο φιλος Ben Bruce!

----------


## roussosf

> Ηταν φανταστικα, ησυχια,ηρεμια,λιγος κοσμος και καλος,γιατι λιγοι το ηξεραν


η αισθηση στο σαλονακι κατω απο το γκαραζ ηταν σαν να ταξιδευεις με φιλους με καποιο μεταφορικο μεσω(τραινο -αεροπλανο -αυτοκινητο) και να εισαι εσυ στο χωρο αποσκευων

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Ναιας ΙΙ*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

naiasII.jpg
χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,vinman,rocinante,Tasos@@@,polykas,C.Καρολος,  NaiasII.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να'σαι καλα φιλε Γιωργο για τους θησαυρους που μας χαριζεις! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B* Ναιας ΙΙ*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,vinman,rocinante,Tasos@@@,polykas,C.Καρολος,  NaiasII.


Νατο !!! Με τα αγαπημενα μου σινιαλα.
Ευχαριστουμε τους ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ και TSS APOLLON.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα για την αφιερωση.Απο οτι βλεπω πρεπει να ειναι σχετικα παλια γιατι πει για πλαγιοδετηση.

----------


## Karolos

> F/B* Ναιας ΙΙ*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> naiasII.jpg
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,vinman,rocinante,Tasos@@@,polykas,C.Καρολος,  NaiasII.


_Eυχαριστώ πολύ, και σε εμένα με αυτά τα συνιάλα μου άρεσε. Αυτή η  στολή τού πήγαινε καλύτερα._

----------


## vinman

Γιώργο μας έχεις τρελάνει απόψε!!
Το Ναιάς με τα σινιάλα της Κατσουλάκου!!
Σε υπερευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Karolos

> F/B* Ναιας ΙΙ*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> naiasII.jpg
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,vinman,rocinante,Tasos@@@,polykas,C.Καρολος,  NaiasII.


_Και μία από τήν άλλη μπάντα του λιμανιού.
Χαρισμένη στόυς φίλους του θέματος
_ A3.jpg

----------


## polykas

> F/B* Ναιας ΙΙ*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> naiasII.jpg
> χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,vinman,rocinante,Tasos@@@,polykas,C.Καρολος,  NaiasII.





> _Και μία από τήν άλλη μπάντα του λιμανιού.
> Χαρισμένη στόυς φίλους του θέματος
> _ A3.jpg


_Eυχαριστώ πάρα πολύ._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Nαιας ΙΙ*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου. 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
ship013.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,C. Καρολος,rocinante,polykas,vinman,Notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,L  eo,dokimakos21,φανουλα, NaiasII, και την υπολοιπη παρεα της Τηνου._

----------


## Karolos

> F/B* Nαιας ΙΙ*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου. 
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> ship013.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,C. Καρολος,rocinante,polykas,vinman,Notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,L  eo,dokimakos21,φανουλα, NaiasII, και την υπολοιπη παρεα της Τηνου._


*Θένκς γιού βέρι ματσούλες.* :Surprised:

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο...!!!
Πλωράτη και όμορφη!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω TSS APOLLON.Η φωτο ειναι αναχωριση απο την θεση της πλαγιοδετησης να υποθεσω?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστα Ben Bruce ειναι απο τοτε  που πλαγιοδετουσε το ΝαιαςΙΙ.

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε TSS Apollon, για άλλη μια φορά μας καταπλήσσεις  :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστώ, να 'σαι καλά  :Cool:

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ήταν το πιο καλοτάξιδο πλοίο της γραμμής με διαφορά από τα υπόλοιπα. Ήταν εξαιρετικά ευέλικτο στις μανούβρες και απ΄το 93 και μετά το ταχύτερο πλοίο στον Πειραιά. Εσωτερικά πράγματι άρχισε να δείχνει παραμελημένο  την εποχή πλοιοκτησίας των Αγαπητών αλλά αυξήθηκε η ταχύτητα του και το 93 έχω ζήσει προσπέραση στο Παναγία Τήνου.
  Για τους επόμενους ανιπάλους του Παναγια τήνου 2,Αφροδίτη και Γεώργιος Εξπρές τα προσπερνούσε με μεγάλη άνεση
 Θυμάμαι πολλά ταξίδια με 7-8 μποφορ και το Ναιας δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα κατα τη γνώμη μου ήταν το καλύτερο πλοίο που έχει περάσει από τη γραμμη.
 Δεν αναφέρομαι καθόλου για την περίοδο της ΗELLAS FERRIES γιατί τότε τη Σύρο την έκανε ΄4:30 ώρες αντι για 4 που έκανε όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια και έδειχνε πολύ παραμελημένο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS II το 2000 στη μυκονο επι HELLAS FERRIES


nais2 (26).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos @@@, Apostolos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ναιας ΙΙ*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

NEW0009.jpg
_Για τους NaiasII και ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παλια και παλιοτερα!Σημερα?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Nαιας ΙΙ*...Τηνος. 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

NEW0028.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αριστερη στροφη στο μεσα της τηνου απο τον καπτα Αντρεα Ναζο μα το NAIAS II το 1998.Μετρια φωτο γιατι το φως ερχεται απο απεναντι.


nais2 (22).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, apostolos, proussos και ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφη ποζα ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## vinman

Κώστα και Γιώργο,όμορφοι ''πυροβολισμοί'' όπως πάντα άλλωστε.. :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

*Πολύ καλά το πάτε και οι δύο μη το σταματάτε τώρα!!!!*

----------


## Naias II

Καιρό είχαμε να δούμε εναλλάξ ντοκουμέντα από το δίδυμο  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε  :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στιγμες απολαυσης με NAIAS II

scan0004.jpg

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II το 1998 στη ροτα για μυκονο

scan0001.jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos @@@,apostolos

----------


## Tasos@@@

Υπαρχει αραγε καλυτερο διαλειμμα απο τις ομολογουμενως πολλες ωρες διαβασματος και την αποχη 2 ημερων απο το Nautilia απο το να μπαινω και να βλεπω τετοιες φωτο και αφιερωσεις?
Εισαι απιστευτος φιλε Ben!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Ευχαριστούμε τους BEN BRUCE και TSS APOLLON για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες.Ειδικά οι φωτο με τα σινιάλα της Κατσουλάκου είναι
το κάτι άλλο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II στη ροτα απο τηνο για μυκονο μεγαλη πεμπτη του 1997

125 (176).jpg

Για τους ΑΡΗΣ και Proussos

----------


## hayabusa

και ο καταπέλτης κλασσικά ανοιχτός  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> NAIAS II στη ροτα απο τηνο για μυκονο μεγαλη πεμπτη του 1997
> 
> 125 (176).jpg
> 
> Για τους ΑΡΗΣ και Proussos


Δώσε Κωστή δώσε....................... :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Με φόντο τον Περαία το 2000.
Pict20000901.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στιγμες NAIAS II το 1999

scan0005.jpg

Για τους nikosnasia, proussos, ΑΡΗΣ

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ε ρε Κωστή με τις όμορφες αναμνήσεις..............

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια αναμνηση απο το NAIAS II απο το μακρυνο 1966


scan0006.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Αλλη μια αναμνηση απο το NAIAS II απο το μακρυνο 1966
> 
> 
> scan0006.jpg


_Μοναδικό αρχείο από τον φίλο BEN BRUCE.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## Karolos

_Στόν Πειραιά ένα πρωινό πρίν την αναχωρησή του.
_
Naias II.jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στούς : BEN BRUCE, polykas, ΑΡΗΣ, ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ, TSS APOLLON, Naias II, hayabusa, nikosnasia, Tasos@@@, vinman και σε όσους αρέσει το βαπόρι._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω τον καλο φιλο Καρολος.Να πουμε οτι την τελευταια του χρονια(2000) ξεκινουσε και απο αλλες θεσεις του λιμανιου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Καρολε για την φωτογραφιαρα αυτη δεν υπαρχει σχολιασμος...    μοναχα   θαυμασμος !!!

----------


## hayabusa

στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν υπάρχουν λόγια. απλά κοιτάμε και θαυμάζουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

[QUOTE=Kάρολος;309903]_Στόν Πειραιά ένα πρωινό πρίν την αναχωρησή του.
_
Naias II.jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στούς : BEN BRUCE, polykas, ΑΡΗΣ, ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ, TSS APOLLON, Naias II, hayabusa, nikosnasia, Tasos@@@, vinman και σε όσους αρέσει το βαπόρι._[/QUOTE

_Eυχαριστούμε πολύ Κάρολε..._

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κάρολε απλά καταπληκτική.Υπέροχη...τί άλλο να πω.

----------


## vinman

Να'σαι καλά Κάρολε να ανεβάζεις διαμάντια σαν κι αυτό!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II μανουβρα στη συρο το 1997


5-2-2010 (38).jpg


Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Panos80

Αυτα ειναι!!!!! Ποιο πλοιο ειναι διπλα του?

----------


## hayabusa

To Αφροδιτη υποθέτω

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> NAIAS II μανουβρα στη συρο το 1997
> 
> 
> 5-2-2010 (38).jpg
> 
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους


 ποσο θα ηθελα να ημουνα στην πλωρη κ να λεω τους ποντους απο τ αφροδιτη :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> NAIAS II μανουβρα στη συρο το 1997
> 
> 
> 5-2-2010 (38).jpg
> 
> 
> Για ολους τους φιλους


:shock::shock::shock:Τρομερο στιγμιοτυπο φιλε Ben....μας πεθανες! :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

_Γιά το μέσα στήν Τήνο._

-Naias II-.jpg

_Με την Καλησπέρα μου, χαρισμένη σε όλους._

----------


## laz94

> _Γιά το μέσα στήν Τήνο._
> 
> -Naias II-.jpg
> 
> _Με την Καλησπέρα μου, χαρισμένη σε όλους._


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία φίλε Κάρολε!!!

Υ.Γ.: Αυτό το πλοίο παρόλο που δεν το εχω γνωρίσει (λόγω ηλικίας) το έχω συμπαθήσει πάρα πολύ και λυπαμαι που δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω ενα ταξίδι μαζι του!!!

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Φοβερές φωτο Κάρολε και Βen Bruce σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## Tasos@@@

Τρομερες φωτογραφιες απο τους φιλους Ben Bruce και Καρολος....το θεμα εχει απογειωθει τελειως και καλα κανει γιατι μιλαμε για την μιση ιστορια του Αιγαιου εδω!!

----------


## Natsios

Αναχωρόντας από Τήνο

DSC02043.JPG

----------


## erenShip

> Αναχωρόντας από Τήνο
> 
> DSC02043.JPG


πάντως αυτές οι πλαϊνές πόρτες θα μείνουν στην ιστορία....πολύ πρωτοποριακές για την εποχή του!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Nαιας ΙΙ*...
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 

SHIP1_3011.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο NaiasII_

----------


## erenShip

> F/B *Nαιας ΙΙ*...
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
> 
> SHIP1_3011.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο NaiasII_


πολύ ωραία...στο βάθος αν είμαι σωστή είναι η Σαρωνίδα! :Wink:

----------


## express naias

Σαν σήμερα, 6/4/2003, έφτασε στην Αliaga  :Sad:  :cry:
Nα το θυμόμαστε...

----------


## dekanikos

Πολύ καλή!

----------


## Ellinis

Πίσω στο 1996, γύρω στο Πάσχα, πήγαμε μαι φοιτιτική εκδρομή στη Μύκονο με το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ. 

Η προτιμήση του κόσμου στα πλωριά μπαλκόνια ήταν δεδομένη. Αλήθεια, έχει μείνει κάποιο βαπόρι με πλωριό μπαλκόνι στις Κυκλάδες;

naias 2 bridge.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

καταπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε ellinis. ο γνήσιος καραβολάτρης βέβαια δεν ήταν στο μπαλκόνι αλλά στην πλώρη  :Wink: 

όσο για την ερώτηση σου μπαλκόνια στην πλώρη έχουν το SFII και ο Θεολόγος ενώ και το Aqua jewel (που ειναι στα ενδοκυκλαδικά) έχει κάτι παρόμοιο στην κόντρα γέφυρα.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση φίλε hayabusa. Η επίσκεψη στην πλώρη ήταν ακόμη εφικτή τότε, και από εκεί το σχετικό πλάνο με το καμπανάκι του άλλοτε Comte de Nice. ¶ραγε να το κράτησε κάποιος ή να κατέληξε και αυτό στην Αλιάγκα;

Y.Σ. τα καρό πουκαμισάκια ήταν τότε στη μόδα!

naias 2 bow.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Καλά που να τις δεί ο Σπύρος αυτές τις φωτό να πάθει την πλακα του  :Razz:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ενταξει εδω μιλαμε για καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες!!Ειδικα η πρωτη με τον καθρεπτη του πλοιου και τον κοσμο ειναι μακραν απο τις καλυτερες που εχω δει εδω μεσα!!Αριστουργηματικες!!Να'σαι καλα φιλε Ellinis που μας χαρισες τετοιες ομορφιες!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις από την ωραία εποχή,που είχα την τύχη να τις προλάβω.Φυσικά, όπως λέει και φίλος hayabusa, ο καραβολάτρης προτιμούσε την πλώρη  :Smile: 
Τώρα βέβαια η επίσκεψη στη πλώρη έχει απαγορευτεί και το μόνο που μας μένει είναι όσα πλοία έχουν ακόμη μπαλκονάκι στη πλώρη.Με μια πρόχειρη αναθύμηση να προσθέσω και το Μυτιλήνη,το Λατώ,το Ανδρέας Κάλβος και το Διονύσιος Σολωμός που διατηρούν πλωριά μπαλκόνια.
Το ερώτημα είναι τα νέα πλοία, γιατί δεν τα βλέπουμε να σχεδιάζονται έτσι;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα συμπληρωσω με το Νησσος Ροδος.

----------


## Ellinis

Aφού σας άρεσαν οι φωτο, να προσθέσω και μια από όταν φτάσαμε στη Μύκονο.

naias 2a.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

τι να λέμε τώρα ... :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιες αναμνησεις και φωτο.Σιγουρα η χρονολογια ειναι απο 1996 μεχρι 1998.Σωστα?

----------


## Ellinis

Aν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν το Πάσχα του 1996.

----------


## Karolos

_Και μία ποιό παλιά, είχε ακόμη τα σινιάλα της Κατσουλάκου, απόπλους από Τήνο με Πολύ καλή γέφυρα , μπαλκόνια με κόσμο και πλώρη με τσαμπουκά_ _και φυσικά δρόμο_. _

0039.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στούς :   _ _Ellinis,   BEN BRUCE,    hayabusa,    Naias II,    opelmanos,    ΑΡΗΣ,    vinman,   Rocinante,   Tasos@@@,   P olykas,       ΝΑΙΑΣ  ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ     και       TSS Apollon._

----------


## hayabusa

εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε Κάρολε. και αποτελεί τρανη απόδειξη βέβαια του οτι ο μπορεί τα κουτάκια από την Κορέα να ειναι πιο πολυτελή και ελαφρώς γρηγορότερα αλλά σε εξωτερικούς χώρους το υπέροχο γαλλικό σκαρί ήταν μακράν καλύτερο !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικο πλοιο, μοναδικες στιγμες ,μοναδικες φωτο που μονο εδω στο ναυτιλια ξαναζωντανεψε το θεμα αυτο με πλουσιο υλικο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS II & συρος 1998 σεπτεμβριος.Κλασικο φυτεμα ναιας με αντρεα ναζο στα χειριστηρια και τον καπτα γιαννη σκλαβουνο να λεει μετρα

scan0049.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS II μανουβρα στο εξω της τηνου τον σπτενμβριο του 1998

scan0053.jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, apostolos, καρολος, ellinis

----------


## Karolos

> εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε Κάρολε. και αποτελεί τρανη απόδειξη βέβαια του οτι ο μπορεί τα κουτάκια από την Κορέα να ειναι πιο πολυτελή και ελαφρώς γρηγορότερα αλλά σε εξωτερικούς χώρους το υπέροχο γαλλικό σκαρί ήταν μακράν καλύτερο !


_Δέν το συζητώ έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα και η λέξη_ τα κουτάκια _είναι η μόνη που τους ταιριάζει._

----------


## Ellinis

Πήρε φωτιά το θέμα του Ναιας ΙΙ, και ρίχνω λίγο λάδι με μια έξοδο από τον Πειραιά. Και στο βάθος αρόδο το άλλοτε Ιονιαν Γκλόρυ.

naias 2 piraeus.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II αφιξη στον πειραια απο το καθιερωμενο δρομολογιο το πασχα του 1995.Ειναι εμφανες οτι το βαπορι ειναι φορτωμενο με την παχια μπλε γραμμη της ισαλου και το μπλε οκιο.Στην επισκευη του 1996 με προτροπη του καπτα Ανδρεα Ναζου αλλαξαν ολα αυτα και το ναιας εγινε γλαρακι και εδειχνε και πιο νεο

scan0060.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> ΝΑΙΑS II μανουβρα στο εξω της τηνου τον σπτενμβριο του 1998
> 
> scan0053.jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, apostolos, καρολος, ellinis


_Φίλε είσαι καταπληκτικός, ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις.
Εδώ να ξαναθυμηθούμε μία στον Πειραιά από παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide._

0042.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΝΑΙΑS II μανουβρα στο εξω της τηνου τον σπτενμβριο του 1998
> 
> scan0053.jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, apostolos, καρολος, ellinis


Φιλε  Ben Bruce  Πανεμορφα σου ποζαρε το Ναιας ΙΙ,  και εσυ δεν εχασες την ευκαιρια   κλικ  και αμεσως το αποθανατισες!!! Υπεροχη η φωτογραφια!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ενταξει το θεμα πεταξε τελειως με τους Ben Bruce,Καρολος και Ellinis να δινουν τα μεγιστα!!:shock::shock:
Ενα μονο ευχαριστω για τετοιες φωτογραφιες θρυλους δεν φτανει!!Οποτε να'στε παντα καλα να μας χαριζεται τετοιες συγκλονιστικες στιγμες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Ναιας*... 
naiasII.jpg
_Για ολους εσας που απογειωσατε το θεμα_

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια τελευταία για απόψε... 
έξοδος από το λιμάνι όταν δεν είχαν μπει ακόμη λογότυπα στις μπάντες. 

naias II-2.jpg
η συνέχεια αύριο  :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

νταξει, το απογειωσατε το θεμα !  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

> ΝΑΙΑS II & συρος 1998 σεπτεμβριος.Κλασικο φυτεμα ναιας με αντρεα ναζο στα χειριστηρια και τον καπτα γιαννη σκλαβουνο να λεει μετρα
> 
> scan0049.jpg


φίλε ΒΕΝ έχεις καμια παρόμοια από Μύκονο στο αστείρευτο αρχείο σου ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Και μια τελευταία για απόψε... 
> έξοδος από το λιμάνι όταν δεν είχαν μπει ακόμη λογότυπα στις μπάντες. 
> 
> naias II-2.jpg
> η συνέχεια αύριο


_¶ντε γιατί πρέπει να πάμε και για ύπνο, αύριο έχει και δουλειά.
_0044.jpg
_Τραβηγμένη από την πρύμη του Golden Vergina
Από την στιγμή αυτή και μετά έγινε απίστευτη κόντρα, Το Ναιάς μπήκε πρώτο στον Πειραιά, εμείς είχαμε 20,1 δρόμο από ότι λέγανε στην γέφυρα.
Αυτή δυστυχώς ήταν τότε η τελευταία φωτογραφία, έμεινα από φιλμ.
Οπότε δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφική συνέχεια. 
Καταλαβαίνετε την ζοχάδα μου, μετά μου ήλθε να πετάξω την μηχανή στην θάλασσα.
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας.
_

----------


## Ellinis

και η συνέχεια που είχα υποσχεθεί... 

naias II-3.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θα πρέπει να ήταν τότε το σε καλύτερη κατάσταση καράβι της Agapitos Lines, γιατί τα άλλα....

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Σας ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες φωτο που ξανααπογείωσαν το θέμα,το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ήταν απλά το καλύτερο πλοίο της Συροτηνομυκονίας.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> _¶ντε γιατί πρέπει να πάμε και για ύπνο, αύριο έχει και δουλειά._
> 0044.jpg
> _Τραβηγμένη από την πρύμη του Golden Vergina_
> _Από την στιγμή αυτή και μετά έγινε απίστευτη κόντρα, Το Ναιάς μπήκε πρώτο στον Πειραιά, εμείς είχαμε 20,1 δρόμο από ότι λέγανε στην γέφυρα._
> _Αυτή δυστυχώς ήταν τότε η τελευταία φωτογραφία, έμεινα από φιλμ._
> _Οπότε δεν υπάρχει φωτογραφική συνέχεια._ 
> _Καταλαβαίνετε την ζοχάδα μου, μετά μου ήλθε να πετάξω την μηχανή στην θάλασσα._
> _Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας._


 Μοναδικη φωτο απο το φιλο *Καρολο*.
Το _ΝΑΙΑS II_ παραλασσει τον Ταμελο σκαρτο σταδιο.
Αραγε σε τι αποσταση προσπερασε.....?
Ανεπαναληπτες εποχες!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα γλυκό απόγευμα στη Σύρα, τον Οκτώβρη του 1998.

Πολύ κοντά στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο τον πλούσιο.

Στην φημισμένη συνοικία _"Βαπόρια"._

Όμορφες αναμνήσεις ...

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους _Nikos V, Leo, polykas, Rocinante, Ναϊάς ΙΙ_ και_ Django. 

_Στη Σύρα.jpg

----------


## polykas

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία από το αρχείο του φίλου καραβολάτρη Αντώνη.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ... :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τόσα και τόσα ταξίδια με το _"Ναϊάς ΙΙ"_ δεν ξεχνιούνται εύκολα.

Το ταξίδι ήταν μια πραγματική απόλαυση.
Πάντοτε, βέβαια, ταξιδεύαμε στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα.
Χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι, πάντοτε έξω.
Και η πιο αγαπημένη θέση ήταν το περίφημο εκείνο πλωριό μπαλκονάκι.

Σε όλα αυτά τα ταξίδια τραβήχτηκαν αρκετές φωτογραφίες (slides).

Κάποιες λίγες τις έχουμε, ήδη, δει.
Κάποιες άλλες θα τις δούμε σιγά-σιγά.

Μετά τη φωτογραφία του απογεύματος, ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία από το μπροστινό μπαλκονάκι.

 Η μουσική υπόκρουση θα μπορούσε να είναι το "Χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντα" του Μάνου Χατζηδάκη.
 "Όταν έρχονται τα σύννεφα" ...

 Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
 
ΠΛΏΡΗ.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Υπεροχη θεα Αντωνη υπεροχη εποχη, να 'σαι καλα που μας ταξιδευειες σε μιας εποχη που μπορουσες να δεις πλωρα σχεδον σε καθε βαπορι!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Όταν βλέπω ποστάρισμα Roi Baudoin πραγματικά ανυμοπονώ να φορτώσει η σελίδα και ξέρω οτι θα δω κάτι καινούργιο και συνταρακτικό.Να σαι καλά Αντώνη!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Όμορφες εικόνες,όμορφες στιγμές του παρελθόντος Αντώνη.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ένα γλυκό απόγευμα στη Σύρα, τον Οκτώβρη του 1998.
> 
> Πολύ κοντά στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο τον πλούσιο.
> 
> Στην φημισμένη συνοικία _"Βαπόρια"._
> 
> Όμορφες αναμνήσεις ...
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους _Nikos V, Leo, polykas, Rocinante, Ναϊάς ΙΙ_ και_ Django. 
> ...


Τα σχολια νομιζω οτι ειναι περιτα!!!!!
Αντωνη *ευχαριστουμε πολυ* :Very Happy:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο της καρδιάς μας, φίλε Roi Baudoin.
Για τη Σύρο, την Τήνο και τη Μύκονο το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ δεν ήταν απλά "ένα πλοίο". Ηταν το καράβι μας.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παμε να θυμηθουμε λιγο εναν απο τους θρυλους του Αιγαιου.
Θυμαμαι οτι υπηρχαν και αλλες φωτογραφιες που εδειχναν ολη την προσπεραση που μας εκανε μιας και δεν μασαγε τιποτα το Ναιας και ειχε τρελο δρομο...δεν ξερω γιατι βρηκα αυτη στην οποια δεν φαινεται η πλωρη. :Very Happy: 
Ελπιζω να βρω και τις αλλες και να ακολουθησουν... :Wink: 
Παρολα αυτα αφιερωμενη στους πολυ καλους φιλους Ben Bruce που το λατρευει και TSS APOLLON.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αξεχαστες αυτες οι εποχες! το Ναιας ΙΙ ειχε δρομο...Τασο σε ποιο πλοιο ησουν?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση και την φωτο που ειναι απο το 1993 και πριν αρα και πολυ σπανια γιατι τοτε φωτο εβγαζαν καμια 10αρια ατομα max

----------


## Tasos@@@

Δεν θυμαμαι καθολου Γιωργο μου γιατι δεν ειναι σε σειρα οι φωτογραφιες για να βγαλω ακρη.Αν τις ταξινομησω θα βγαλω και ακρη σε ποιο ημουν  :Wink: Θυμαμαι καθαρα οτι γυρω στο '96-'97 επαιζα πολυ με το Εξπρες Αφροδιτη.Τωρα για πιο πριν.... :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oχι φιλε tasos @@@ το ναιας το 1996-7 και μετα ειχε αλλες γραμμες.Οι καθετες πηγαν μεχρι την ισαλο, η οριζοντια ελεατωθηκε και στα φουγαρα μπηκε και στη βαση τους πρασινη γραμμη.Οποτε μαλλον τραβας φωτο απο αρκετα παλια γιατι η φωτο πρεπει να ειναι 93-94 :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οταν τα ομορφα πραγματα γινονται με τα ελαχιστα μεσα τοτε NAIAS II....

scan0026.jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, apostolos

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Α,τώρα μάλιστα.Καλό μας καλοκαίρι!!!!!!!!

----------


## kartheos

Περνώντας τις καβοκολώνες.

naias II.jpg

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Πολυ ωραία φωτογραφία

----------


## Tasos@@@

Θα συμφωνησω, πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια του πολυαγαπημενου ποσταλιου. :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αφου ευχαριστισω τον kartheos για την ομορφη και συλλεκτικη φωτο, μολις το ειχαν αγορασει οι αγαπητοι, να βαλω μια μεταγενεστερη φωτο του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ

old (193).jpg

Για τους  TSS APOLLON .proussos, Αρης, apostolos, romilda, tasos @@@.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφες νοσταλγικες εικονες που     δινουν αρωμα και χρωμα    στις αναμνησεις μας...Ευχαριστουμε τους φιλους Ben Bruce και kartheos!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες!!Φιλε Ben ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση,λιγο ακομα και νομιζεις οτι ο βαποραρος θα βαρεσει μολα ολα απ΄την οθονη του υπολογιστη...τοσο ζωντανη.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Αφου ευχαριστισω τον kartheos για την ομορφη και συλλεκτικη φωτο, μολις το ειχαν αγορασει οι αγαπητοι, να βαλω μια μεταγενεστερη φωτο του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ
> 
> old (193).jpg
> 
> Για τους  TSS APOLLON .proussos, Αρης, apostolos, romilda, tasos @@@.


Γεια σου ρε Κωστή!!!!!!!!Φοβερή :Smile:

----------


## Karolos

> Αφου ευχαριστισω τον kartheos για την ομορφη και συλλεκτικη φωτο, μολις το ειχαν αγορασει οι αγαπητοι, να βαλω μια μεταγενεστερη φωτο του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ
> 
> old (193).jpg
> 
> Για τους  TSS APOLLON .proussos, Αρης, apostolos, romilda, tasos @@@.


_Είσαι καταπληκτικός κύριε Κώστα μας !!!_

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Ακόμα μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.
 Ben Bruce σε ευχαριστούμε για το υπέροχο αρχείο που ξαναζωντανεύει παλιές όμορφες εποχές

----------


## esperos

Ακόμη  πιο  παλιά,  στην  ωραία  Σύρο.

NAIAS b.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Esperos  για την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια του  Naias II!!!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαρσιτούμε esperos, ένα υπογλώσσιο το πήρα πάντως :!: Μοναδική!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έυχαριστούμε πολυ esperos.

----------


## Karolos

_Φίλε Esperos Έυχαριστούμε πολυ.
 Είναι πολύ ωραίο πλάνο από τα παλιά αλλά και πολυ ωραία που ευτυχώς,  υπάρχουν από ανθρώπους σαν και εσένα.
Να είσαι παντα καλά._

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε Έσπερος είναι πανέμορφη και συνάμα μοναδική και νοσταλγική φωτογραφία.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Αλήθεια θυμάσαι απο ποιο βαπόρι είναι τραβηγμένη?Δε χορταίνω να τη βλέπω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## esperos

> Φίλε Έσπερος είναι πανέμορφη και συνάμα μοναδική και νοσταλγική φωτογραφία.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Αλήθεια θυμάσαι απο ποιο βαπόρι είναι τραβηγμένη?Δε χορταίνω να τη βλέπω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Βεβαίως  αγαπητέ  ΑΡΗ,  τα  δεφτέρια  μου  λένε:  ''Λιμάνι  Σύρου  Τρίτη  12  Αυγούστου  1986,  πάνω  από  το  ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ''

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Συγχαρητήρια στον φίλο esperos είναι μία από τις καλύτερες φωτο του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ και μάλιστα με τα σινιάλα της Κατσουλάκου και πλαγιοδετημένο.

----------


## nostalgos

Από τη σκοπιά του επιβάτη πάντως, το Παναγία ήταν απείρως προτιμότερο.
¶νετα και πολυτελή σαλόνια, μεγαλύτερα μπαλκόνια, περισσότερες και καλύτερες καμπίνες.
Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα, ποτέ δεν έζησα προσπέραση του ενός από το άλλο, στο κυριακάτικο δρομολόγιο που το Ναϊάς είχε περίπου 20΄ προπορεία (στις 8 π.μ. που αναχωρούσαν και τα δύο, έφευγαν πολλά άλλα πλοία και συνήθως, αυτός που επρόκειτο να πιάσει Σύρο δεύτερος έφευγε τελευταίος από όλα τα πλοία των 8) και ποτέ δεν έτυχε με το Παναγία να πέσουμε κάτω από τις 3 ώρες και 50΄. Απλά, κάποιες φορές που το Ναϊάς πήγαινε μόνο Τήνο Μύκονο και εμείς Σύρο, ενώ βγαίναμε δεύτεροι από τον Πειραιά φαινόταν σαν να φτάναμε στο ίδιο νοητό "ύψος" με το Ναϊάς μετά τη Γυάρο, αν και με τις αποκλίνουσες πορείες δεν μπορούσες να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα. Μου έχει τύχει όμως και το αντίστροφο, να έχει φύγει πρώτο το Παναγία και εμείς με το Ναϊάς να κρατιόμαστε σταθερά κολλημένοι πίσω του. Δεν μπορώ όμως να ξέρω αν εκείνη τη στιγμή τα "έδινε όλα".
Στις "κόντρες" πάντως, πρέπει να συνυπολογίζουμε και το στοιχείο της οικονομίας καυσίμου που έπαιζε ρόλο. Θυμάμαι αμυδρά π.χ. ότι με αντίπαλο το πρώτο Ναϊάς (το μικρό) το Παναγία έκανε τη Σύρο 4 και 15΄ και προσπερνούσε αργά και βασανιστικά, "γλεντώντας" το και σφυρίζοντας διαρκώς με εκείνον τον εκκωφαντικό τενώρο του, που ενίοτε "βράχνιαζε". Όταν όμως ήρθε το 2ο Ναϊάς, τα πράγματα ζόρισαν, όπως πρόδιδε και το φοβερό τρέμουλο από τις μηχανές του Παναγία, που έκανε τις πόρτες των καμπινών να συντονίζονται και τα φλυτζάνια να προχωράνε μόνα τους στα τραπέζια...
Προσωπικά όμως (επειδή βέβαια δεν με πείραζε και η θάλασσα), η γοητεία του Παναγία Τήνου ήταν αξεπέραστη. Ειδικά όταν το περίμενες στο τελωνείο της Σύρου (τα πρώτα χρόνια) και ξεπρόβαλλε πρώτη εκείνη η καταπληκτική πλώρη, που έσκιζε το νερό σαν μαχαίρι και στη συνέχεια, η "αεροδυναμική" γέφυρα που έγερνε προς τα πίσω...

----------


## nostalgos

...περίπου αυτό δηλαδή που έχει ο ΑΡΗΣ στη φωτογραφία του...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Προσπερνωντας το *Ναιας ΙΙ*... στον Ταμελο τον Αυγουστο του 1984, την ημερα εκεινη που εβγαλα την φωτογραφια ταξιδευα με το *Παναγια Τηνου* 
ploia skans006.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φοβερο ιστορικο ντοκουμεντο φιλε Γιωργο!! :Very Happy: Αν και αν επρεπε να συγκρινω αναμεσα στα δυο τους θα διαλεγα Ναιας ΔΑΓΚΩΤΟ (α ρε κραξιμο που εχω να ακουσω τωρα :Razz:  :Razz: )...καθαρα βεβαια για προσωπικους λογους μιας και το Παναγια ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι αξεπεραστο....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II μπουκαρει στην συρο με αρκετο καιρο κνηγοντας το εξπρες αφροδιτη, που φαινονται και τα απονερα του.Η φωτο ειναι απο τις 4 αυγουστου του 1997

old (38).jpg

Ειδικα αφιερωμενη, αν και μετρια, στους TSS APOLLON, proussos, apostolos , tasos @@@, ΑΡΗΣ,esperos

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το κάθε πλοίο έχει τα θετικά του και τα αρνητικά του.Αλλά στη ΣΤΜ το αφεντικό ήταν ένα για 15 χρόνια από 79-94 και αυτό ήταν το μοναδικό Παναγία Τήνου.Η φώτο σου Apollon μου δείχνει το Παναγία να λέι στο Ναιάς''Ποιος είσαι εσύ που ήρθες εδώ για να μας κάνεις πλάκ..........εεεεεεεεε κόντρα(Κώστα από ποιά ταινία είναι? :Wink: ) και η δεύτερη ακριβώς τα ίδια αλλά με Ναιάς και Αφροδίτη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε να αχνοφαινεται η προπελα του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ  στην τηνο

876598 (50).jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Από τη σκοπιά του επιβάτη πάντως, το Παναγία ήταν απείρως προτιμότερο.
> ¶νετα και πολυτελή σαλόνια, μεγαλύτερα μπαλκόνια, περισσότερες και καλύτερες καμπίνες.
> Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα, ποτέ δεν έζησα προσπέραση του ενός από το άλλο, στο κυριακάτικο δρομολόγιο που το Ναϊάς είχε περίπου 20΄ προπορεία (στις 8 π.μ. που αναχωρούσαν και τα δύο, έφευγαν πολλά άλλα πλοία και συνήθως, αυτός που επρόκειτο να πιάσει Σύρο δεύτερος έφευγε τελευταίος από όλα τα πλοία των 8) και ποτέ δεν έτυχε με το Παναγία να πέσουμε κάτω από τις 3 ώρες και 50΄. Απλά, κάποιες φορές που το Ναϊάς πήγαινε μόνο Τήνο Μύκονο και εμείς Σύρο, ενώ βγαίναμε δεύτεροι από τον Πειραιά φαινόταν σαν να φτάναμε στο ίδιο νοητό "ύψος" με το Ναϊάς μετά τη Γυάρο, αν και με τις αποκλίνουσες πορείες δεν μπορούσες να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα. Μου έχει τύχει όμως και το αντίστροφο, να έχει φύγει πρώτο το Παναγία και εμείς με το Ναϊάς να κρατιόμαστε σταθερά κολλημένοι πίσω του. Δεν μπορώ όμως να ξέρω αν εκείνη τη στιγμή τα "έδινε όλα".
> Στις "κόντρες" πάντως, πρέπει να συνυπολογίζουμε και το στοιχείο της οικονομίας καυσίμου που έπαιζε ρόλο. Θυμάμαι αμυδρά π.χ. ότι με αντίπαλο το πρώτο Ναϊάς (το μικρό) το Παναγία έκανε τη Σύρο 4 και 15΄ και προσπερνούσε αργά και βασανιστικά, "γλεντώντας" το και σφυρίζοντας διαρκώς με εκείνον τον εκκωφαντικό τενώρο του, που ενίοτε "βράχνιαζε". Όταν όμως ήρθε το 2ο Ναϊάς, τα πράγματα ζόρισαν, όπως πρόδιδε και το φοβερό τρέμουλο από τις μηχανές του Παναγία, που έκανε τις πόρτες των καμπινών να συντονίζονται και τα φλυτζάνια να προχωράνε μόνα τους στα τραπέζια...
> Προσωπικά όμως (επειδή βέβαια δεν με πείραζε και η θάλασσα), η γοητεία του Παναγία Τήνου ήταν αξεπέραστη. Ειδικά όταν το περίμενες στο τελωνείο της Σύρου (τα πρώτα χρόνια) και ξεπρόβαλλε πρώτη εκείνη η καταπληκτική πλώρη, που έσκιζε το νερό σαν μαχαίρι και στη συνέχεια, η "αεροδυναμική" γέφυρα που έγερνε προς τα πίσω...



_Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας._

karolos_0464.jpg

Έτσι απλά να το θυμηθούμε.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> _Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας._
> 
> karolos_0464.jpg
> 
> Έτσι απλά να το θυμηθούμε.



Κάρολε απλά δεν ξεχνιέται.Κώστα φαντάζομαι θυμάσαι και το χαρακτηριστικό τάκα τάκα σε κατάσταση stand by στα λιμάνια,έτσι?

----------


## sylver23

Κάρολε ελπίζω να ανταπέδωσες στις χαιρετούρες του κυρίου κάτω απο την βαρδίολα!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Αγαπημένα πλοία και το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και σίγουρα η Συροτηνομυκονία πολύ τυχερή που τα δύο αυτα πλοία υπηρέτησαν ακούραστα τη γραμμή τόσα χρόνια και μας χάρισαν υπέροχα ταξίδια, φοβερές κόντρες ανεπανάληπτες στιγμές που ξαναζωντανεύουν μεσα απο τις φωτογραφίες των φίλων του forum.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ήταν καλύτερο πλοίο από το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ

----------


## nostalgos

Καλώς σας βρήκα όλους!

Μέχρι να ανακαλύψω το φόρουμ, θεωρούσα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με μένα και τη λόξα μου, σε τέτοια ηλικία. Οι περισσότεροι δεν βλέπουν την ώρα να βγουν από το πλοίο, εγώ θέλω να κρατήσει κι άλλο το ταξίδι και να κουνάει κιόλας!
Ευτυχώς, κάποιοι άλλοι ήταν ... χειρότεροι από μένα, τόσο ώστε να φωτογραφίζουν στις διακοπές τους τα ίδια τα πλοία που τους μετέφεραν.

Χαρακτηριστικό της μαγείας του φόρουμ: Κάποιον Αύγουστο των τελών της δεκαετίας του '80, είμαστε στο Παναγία Τήνου και έχει πάει 08:10. Όλα τα άλλα πλοία των 8 έχουν φύγει και εμείς έχουμε λασκάρει 1-2 μέτρα την πρύμη, αλλά δεν φεύγουμε. Ξαφνικά, από τη βαρδιόλα σχεδόν πάνω από το κεφάλι μου, ένας αξιωματικός με γυαλιά ηλίου και ξανθοκόκκινο μουστάκι φωνάζει: "¶ντε κυρία μου, τελειώνετε να φεύγουμε!" Στην προκυμαία, μία μεσόκοπη τρέχει προς τον καταπέλτη σέρνοντας έναν σάκο μεγαλύτερο από αυτήν.
Χθες, είκοσι-κάτι χρόνια μετά, στο θέμα για το Παναγία Τήνου, βλέπω στη σελ. 12 τον ίδιο μυστακοφόρο αξιωματικό: Κάπταιν Γεώργιος Δαρζέντας! Λες άμα βγω από την πορτούλα και κοιτάξω το από κάτω μπαλκόνι να δω την (τότε) φάτσα μου;

Αυτά αντί συστάσεων και δεν θα ξαναβγω εκτός θέματος...

----------


## Karolos

> Κάρολε ελπίζω να ανταπέδωσες στις χαιρετούρες του κυρίου κάτω απο την βαρδίολα!!


Για αυτόν έβγαλα την φωτογραφία,  είναι πρώτος ξάδελφος μου.
Κάρολος και  αυτός, σήμερα πατέρας με τρία παιδιά, και Γαύρος μέχρι το κόκαλο.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε Κωστα καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες!Ντοκουμεντα που ταξιδευουν πισω στο χρονο! :Wink: Σ'ευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις!Συντομα (με το που φτιαξω τον σκληρο μου) θα ανταποδωσω! :Very Happy: 
Φιλε nostalgos καλωσηρθες στην ομορφη παρεα μας!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε όταν άρχισε η διάλυση του στην ALIAGA της Τουρκίας που πήγε. 
Η φωτο είναι απο τον φίλο Selim San που μου την έστειλε και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Χαρισμένη σε BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Tasos@@@, Kάρολος, sylver23, polykas, proussos, ΑΡΗΣ, esperos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .


EXPRESS NAIAS cut.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε παντελη για το ντοκουμεντο της διαλυσεως ενος απο τα πιο αγαπημενα μου πλοια με απειρα ταξιδια! Στη γεφυρα με τον καπτα Αντρεα Ναζο τους Αφους Σκλαβουνου αξιωματικους, τοτε, τον Γιαννη Παρασκευα υπαρχο και 21,7 μιλια και τα μυαλά στα καγκελα να γλυφει το βαπορι ολες τις στεριες που υπηρχαν στη ροτα του.Η τελευταια μεγαλη κοντρα  της παλιας εποχης της ακτοπλοιας με το Αφροδιτη, εκοβε την ανασα και στον πιο ψυχραιμο.Ομως ποτε δεν εγινε το παραμικρο γιατι η ναυτοσυνη τοτε μπορει να ηταν και στο ζενιθ της.Οχι οτι σημερα δεν βλεπουμε ωραια πραγματα αλλα το <πειρατικο> κλιμα τηε εποχης και οι πανω απο 10 εταιρειες που υπηρχαν τοτε στις κυκλαδες εδιναν κατι το ανεπαναληπτο.Σημερα τα πραγματα εχουν κανει τεραστια βηματα ως προς την ασφαλεια του σκαφους ,την ανεση χρησης των αξιωματικων με τους παρεχομενους αυτοματισμους που μας εχουν φερει στο σημερα με ενα στολο με πολυ μικροτερο μεσο ηλικιας απο τοτε και με πλοιαρχους σαφως νεοτερους και με επαφη με τις σημερινες απαιτησεις

----------


## pantelis2009

Τις θυμάμαι φίλε BEN BRUCE αυτές τις κόντρες γιατί πήγαινα συχνά στην Πάρο. Αξέχαστες εποχές :Wink: .

----------


## Karolos

> Ας το δούμε όταν άρχισε η διάλυση του στην ALIAGA της Τουρκίας που πήγε. 
> Η φωτο είναι απο τον φίλο Selim San που μου την έστειλε και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> Χαρισμένη σε BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Tasos@@@, Kάρολος, sylver23, polykas, proussos, ΑΡΗΣ, esperos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> EXPRESS NAIAS cut.jpg



_Αυτή την φωτογραφία δεν ήθελα να την δώ, ήθελα να το θυμάμαι όπως το ήξερα_.:cry:

----------


## pantelis2009

> _Αυτή την φωτογραφία δεν ήθελα να την δώ, ήθελα να το θυμάμαι όπως το ήξερα_.:cry:


 Sorry φίλε Κάρολε που σε λύπησα, αλλά αυτά έχει η ζωή. Την μιά Χαιρόμαστε και την άλλη λυπούμαστε. Έτσι γίνετε και με τα πλοία. Όλα έχουν μία αρχή και ένα τέλος. :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ F/B Ναιας ΙΙ...Μετα την αποχωρηση απο την Ακτοπλοια του φτερωτου θρυλου... ελαμψε το αστερι του_

ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ_1.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mυθικη φωτο φιλε TSS APOLLON!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, μιάς άλλης ωραίας εποχής :Wink: .

----------


## Karolos

> _ F/B Ναιας ΙΙ...Μετα την αποχωρηση απο την Ακτοπλοια του φτερωτου θρυλου... ελαμψε το αστερι του_
> 
> ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ_1.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_



Αυτή την φωτογραφία να την βλέπω ξανά και ξανά...............

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αυτή την φωτογραφία να την βλέπω ξανά και ξανά...............


_Πατριδα   αφου θελεις να την δεις ξανα ας   βαλουμε στις αναμνησεις χρωμα!!!_ 
_Ξανα λοιπον εγχρωμη!!!_
* F/B NAIAΣ ΙΙ...*
*ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.jpg* 
*Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας*

----------


## Karolos

> _Πατριδα   αφου θελεις να την δεις ξανα ας   βαλουμε στις αναμνησεις χρωμα!!!_ 
> _Ξανα λοιπον εγχρωμη!!!_
> * F/B NAIAΣ ΙΙ...*
> *ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.jpg* 
> *Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας*


Την βέπω και ξανά και ξανά και ξανά..................Πατρίδα ευχαριστώ πολύ :roll:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> _Πατριδα αφου θελεις να την δεις ξανα ας βαλουμε στις αναμνησεις χρωμα!!!_ 
> _Ξανα λοιπον εγχρωμη!!!_
> *F/B NAIAΣ ΙΙ...*
> *ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.jpg* 
> *Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας*


ότι και να πεί κανείς είναι λίγο, σε ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο και τον Πάππα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τo Comte de Nice  στα νειατα του  σε μια ομορφη καρτποσταλ   με την σφραγιδα της Compagnie  Generale Transatlantigue
_
Comte de Nice.jpgComte de Nice_a.jpg
_editions "La Gigogne_

----------


## mateo p

ακόμα δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω όταν πιτσιρικάς ταξίδευα την ταχύτητα του, την όμορφη πρύμνη του τον καταπέλτη να πέφτει και τα νύχια του που πάντα ένας ναύτης κατέβαζε, τους πλαινούς καταπέλτες κάποιες φορές ειδικά επί αγαπητού ανοιχτούς λόγω εξαερισμού τον ποπάυ που είχε οταν κατέβαινες τις σκάλες ζωγραφισμένο απέναντι τα όμορφα μεσημεριανά δρομολόγια από τηνο για  πειραια και τα τελευταία δρομολόγια βραδινά απο πειραια για τηνο ωρα του καλή οπου και να αναπαυεται ακομα το εχω τυψεις που πιτσιρικας δεν μπορεσα ποτε να παω στα μεγαλα του ανοιγματα κατω απο την γεφυρα δεν πειραζει θα μεινουν σαν ονειρο οταν το συναντησω να παμε στην πλωρη να ανοιγει στροφες για συροτηνομυκονια μηπως υπαρχουν σχεδια του???

----------


## Naias II

Μιας και μας θύμισε το βαπόρι ο φίλος Tss Apollon, να πούμε πως το περιοδικό *Εφοπλιστής Δεκεμβρίου* κάνει αφιέρωμα στους κορσικανούς αδελφούς Salem Express, Εξπρές Σαμίνα και Ναϊάς ΙΙ..... :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## opelmanos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_FC1pO5Eh4
Εδώ ένα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο λίγο πρίν φύγει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι..

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά πανέμορφο το βίντεο φίλε Opelmanos που σου ξαναζωντανεύει, εστω και με αυτόν το πολύ δυσάρεστο τρόπο, τις υπέροχες στιγμές που πολλοί απο εμάς ζήσαμε οταν ταξειδέψαμε μαζι του.

----------


## Naias II

Η κοπέλα που τράβηξε το βίντεο(με το παροπλισμένο Ναιας ΙΙ) θα έχει στην κατοχή της και άλλο υλικό γιατί το βίντεο κόβεται απότομα. Ας ελπίσουμε να το ανεβάσει.


Για κοίταξτε κι εδώ θα δείτε κι άλλα καραβάκια...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II πρωινη αναχωρηση απο πειραια το 1999

----------


## Naias II

Ωραια φωτογραφία Κώστα, αλλά τι εννοείς πρώτη αναχώρηση από Πειραιά το 1999;

----------


## roussosf

> Ωραια φωτογραφία Κώστα, αλλά τι εννοείς πρώτη αναχώρηση από Πειραιά το 1999;


 "πρωινή" γραφει.......

----------


## idrohoos

H τελευταία του έξοδος από τόν πειραιά μάϊο ή ιούνιο τού 2002 γιά ντάνα ελευσίνας,μετά από δέκα περίπου μήνες πήγε γιά διάλυση.


000022.jpg 000024.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο!

----------


## despo

Πράγματι μοναδικές φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν ένα πλοίο στην τέλεια παρακμή του...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II στην Τηνο το 1998

scans2012 (8).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο και ατελείωτο το υλικό σας και σας ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράζεστε μαζί μας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑIAS II απο τηνο για μυκονο την μεγαλη πεμπτη του 1997

naias II (137).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χαλαρα πηγαινε με 20.5+...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Χαλαρα πηγαινε με 20.5+...


Το 1999 ηταν η καλυτερη του χρονια πηγαινε σταθερα απο 21 και πανω (21,7 υπαρχει και φωτο)

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Kαι το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι το βαπόρι τα πήγαινε παντού,χωρίς να κόβει λόγω καιρού ούτε να κοπανάει με το παραμικρό.Πολύ καλή πλεύση!!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To NAIAΣ ΙΙ στο λιμανι του Πειραια  

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας 
_ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλες εποχές........υπέροχες φωτο. Σας ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II αναχωριση απο τον πειραια ριζικα ανανεωμενο,απο εξω ασπρα οκια πιο χαμηλα οι μπλε γραμμες κτλ, σε ενα απο τα πρωτα δρομολογια της σεζον 1996

scansIII (111).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NAIAS II  &  Παντοφλα ΕΛΛΑΣ.jpgNAIAS II AT PIRAEUS.jpgΗ Δανέζα είχε διάδοχο την Γαλλίδα.Στην 1η φαίνεται κ η παντόφλα ΕΛΛΑΣ ενώ στη 2η το Ο/Γ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Moναδικες φωτο τις εκτιμω πολυ και σε ευχαριστω φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτος ο πολυ συμπαθητικος κυριος που κοιταει λιγο πικραμενα ειναι ο Ολλανδος εμπειρογνωμων που θαβουν τα ελληνικα ακτοπλοικα στα ξενα περιοδικα του ADAC και τα σχετικα.Ειχε μπει μεγαλη πεμπτη του 1998 μεσα και τον φωτογραφισα την ωρα που φωτογραφιζε εναν πυροσβεστηρα του πλοιου ηρθαν στην γεφυρα ζητησαν καποια πραγματα, μεσα στα οποια ηταν και το δικο μου φιλμ, αλλα δεν πηραν τιποτα και εφυγαν......

scansIII (7).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα στο συγκεκριμένο δέν πρέπει να είσουν εμπειρογνώμονας για να δεις τα κακά χάλια που είχε... Δυστηχώς οσο και να έχω αναμνήσεις απο αυτο θα το θυμάμαι ως το χειρότερο πλοίο που έχω ταξιδεψει ποτε απο θέμα συντήρησης και ασφάλειας

----------


## roussosf

> Καλα στο συγκεκριμένο δέν πρέπει να είσουν εμπειρογνώμονας για να δεις τα κακά χάλια που είχε... Δυστηχώς οσο και να έχω αναμνήσεις απο αυτο θα το θυμάμαι ως το χειρότερο πλοίο που έχω ταξιδεψει ποτε απο θέμα συντήρησης και ασφάλειας


πέστα χρυσόστομε...........................

----------


## Maiandros

Μήπως επί Κατσουλάκου το πλοίο είχε καλύτερη συντήρηση και επίπεδο ασφάλειας;

----------


## despo

> Μήπως επί Κατσουλάκου το πλοίο είχε καλύτερη συντήρηση και επίπεδο ασφάλειας;


Χωρίς να έχω 'ελέγξει', είμαι σίγουρος ΝΑΙ !

----------


## roussosf

δεν είναι μόνο  συντήρηση και το επίπεδο ασφάλειας 
αυτό το πλοίο όσα χρόνια ταξίδευε δεν έκανε ούτε μία μετασκευή για να αλλάξει εσωτερικά προς το καλύτερο
βάλτε από τι μία τα Γαλλικά (ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ & ΔΗΛΟΣ) και από την άλλη τα Γαλλικά (ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ & GOLDEN VERGINA) περίπου ίδιας εποχής
τα μεν πρώτα φωτεινά πλοία για όλους τους επιβάτες .τα δεύτερα ποντικότρυπες, Μόνο αν οι επιβάτες της Α κ Β θέσης έβλεπαν θάλασσα

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ. Τα μέν χτήστικαν για μεγάλη ιδιωτική εταιρία τα δέ για μια μεγάλη κρατική. Αυτό τα λέει όλα. Το θέμα όμως οτι μέχρι πρόσφατα (μετα την ελευση των νηονγωμώνων δηλ) η ασφάλεια των ΕΓ/ΟΓ ήταν σε απαράδεκτα επίπεδα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ. Τα μέν χτήστικαν για μεγάλη ιδιωτική εταιρία τα δέ για μια μεγάλη κρατική. Αυτό τα λέει όλα. Το θέμα όμως οτι μέχρι πρόσφατα (μετα την ελευση των νηονγωμώνων δηλ) η ασφάλεια των ΕΓ/ΟΓ ήταν σε απαράδεκτα επίπεδα...


Kαι η SNCF (γαλλικός ΟΣΕ) κ η τότε CGT κρατικές ήταν.

----------


## Naias II

Εεε μη το θάβετε και τόσο μη γινόμαστε αχάριστοι!!!  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ. Τα μέν χτήστικαν για μεγάλη ιδιωτική εταιρία τα δέ για μια μεγάλη κρατική. Αυτό τα λέει όλα. Το θέμα όμως οτι μέχρι πρόσφατα (μετα την ελευση των νηονγωμώνων δηλ) η ασφάλεια των ΕΓ/ΟΓ ήταν σε απαράδεκτα επίπεδα...


Mόνο που τα μεν κράτικά βαπόρια ήταν πολύ καλύτερα στη θάλασσα και πιο μαϊτζέβελα.Και κανα δύο κόμβους πιο γρήγορα έτσι για πλάκα.Το Ναϊάς έκανε χοντρές πλάκες στο Τσικνιά με 8άρια γεμάτα σε πολλά βαπόρια που χαίρουν της εκτίμησης πολλών.Άλλα υπάρχουν ακόμα και άλλα όχι.Ο Τζώρτζης είναι ένας από τους πλοιάρχους που πρέπει να είχε σε εκτίμηση το Ναϊάς διότι και το πανέμορφο Γαλλάκι αλλά και ο Βέλγος Πρίγκιπς το ένιωσαν στο σκαρί τους. Τώρα τα περί ασφάλειας.......είναι να μην σου κάτσει η στραβή είτε σε παλιό βαπόρι είτε σε σουπερντουπερ καινούριο!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Έτσι πες τα  :Eagerness:   :Applouse:  
Να θυμηθούμε το Αφροδίτη ωραίο πλοίο, όμορφοι εσωτερικοί χώροι αλλά από ταχύτητα το πουλάκι τσίουυυυ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Μήπως επί Κατσουλάκου το πλοίο είχε καλύτερη συντήρηση και επίπεδο ασφάλειας;


130308k@rolos_31_n@.jpg*Αυτό ίσχυε πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας
*

----------


## Maiandros

> 130308k@rolos_31_n@.jpg*Αυτό ίσχυε πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας
> *



Απίστευτη φωτογραφιά!! Κι εξωτερικά όπως και να το κάνουμε με το σινιάλο της Κατσουλάκου και χωρίς τα γράμματα στα πλευρά του έδειχνε πολύ πιο ωραίο.

----------


## zozef

> Mόνο που τα μεν κράτικά βαπόρια ήταν πολύ καλύτερα στη θάλασσα και πιο μαϊτζέβελα.Και κανα δύο κόμβους πιο γρήγορα έτσι για πλάκα.Το Ναϊάς έκανε χοντρές πλάκες στο Τσικνιά με 8άρια γεμάτα σε πολλά βαπόρια που χαίρουν της εκτίμησης πολλών.Άλλα υπάρχουν ακόμα και άλλα όχι.Ο Τζώρτζης είναι ένας από τους πλοιάρχους που πρέπει να είχε σε εκτίμηση το Ναϊάς διότι και το πανέμορφο Γαλλάκι αλλά και ο Βέλγος Πρίγκιπς το ένιωσαν στο σκαρί τους. Τώρα τα περί ασφάλειας.......είναι να μην σου κάτσει η στραβή είτε σε παλιό βαπόρι είτε σε σουπερντουπερ καινούριο!!!!!


Σε κάποιους αρέσει η *Ferrari* και σε ολους η *Mercedes* και τα δύο πολυ καλά,μετα ειναι θέμα γούστου!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> 130308k@rolos_31_n@.jpg*Αυτό ίσχυε πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας
> *


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία πατρίδα.
Οσοι είχαμε ζήσει το πανέμορφο Jens Bang εντυπωσιαστήκαμε βλέποντας τα σινιάλα αυτά σ αυτό το πλοίο.
Χρειαζόταν κάτι "δυνατό"
Η Wilhelmina έδειχνε τα δόντια της......
Σε δυό χρόνια θα έφτανε στην Τήνο και το Valencay...
Ομορφα χρόνια

----------


## roussosf

έχω τη εντύπωση ότι με την συζήτηση μπερδεύτηκαν ανόμοια πράγματα
το ότι το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ηταν θαλασσοβάπορο δεν το αμφισβητεί κανείς
το ότι το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ για τον επιβάτη δεν βλεπόταν και ήταν μια μόνιμη ταλαιπωρία τουλάχιστον προσωπικά νομίζω ότι ήταν μια πικρή αλήθεια 
τώρα όσο για τη Mercedes 
δεν αρέσει σε όλους 
και αυτή σε κάποιους αρέσει όπως η Ferrari

----------


## despo

PHOTO 013 despo NAIAS II.jpgΕξω απο το λιμάνι της Μυκόνου, αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο φίλο T.S.S. Apollon.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο φιλε despo απο μια  μεσημεριανη αφιξη στην Μυκονο του 1999, μονο τοτε ειχε την επιγραφη ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ στην κοντρα γεφυρα

----------


## despo

Εισαι κινητό ημερολόγιο φίλε Ben Bruce !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ αριστερη στροφη στο μεσα της τηνου τον χειμωνα του 1998 με τον καπτα Ανδρεα Ναζο

scansIII (118).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> PHOTO 013 despo NAIAS II.jpgΕξω απο το λιμάνι της Μυκόνου, αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο φίλο T.S.S. Apollon.


 _Πανεμορφη  ποζα απο το Γαλλικο σκαρι που εγραψε την δικη του ιστορια στην ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονια!!!
 Φιλε despo ευχαριστω!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

COMPTE DE NICE στην Γαλλια εκεινα τα χρονια

scans2013 (121).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> COMPTE DE NICE στην Γαλλια εκεινα τα χρονια
> 
> scans2013 (121).jpg


Από τις ομορφότερες πρύμνες.Θαρρείς ότι ήταν γνήσιο ποστάλι και του άνοιξαν μπουκαπόρτα. Αμετασκεύαστο πάντως θα ήταν απόλαυση...περισσότερο δε για το κυβερνήτη του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Ναιας ΙΙ   λιγο εξω   απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου,   φωτογραφημενο απο την Πειραικη το  1994 

_Naias II  1994.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Ναιας ΙΙ  καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Τηνου το Ιουλιο   του 1994

_Naias II Tinos 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON που την εποχη που τραβαγε με τα δαπανηρα φιλμ οι γνησιοι καραβολατρε μετριωταν στα δακτυλα ,το πολυ, των 2 χεριων

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON που την εποχη που τραβαγε με τα δαπανηρα φιλμ οι γνησιοι καραβολατρε μετριωταν στα δακτυλα ,το πολυ, των 2 χεριων


Πέστα Χρυσόστομε!!! :Fat:  Tι να πω κ εγώ που έπαιρνα  τα βουνά ντάλα καλοκαίρι γιά μιά φωτό στην Κυνόσουρα;

----------


## dimitrissamos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiQWPnVmTS4  ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ 2 ΣΤΟ 0:37 ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΑΖΗ :Surprised:

----------


## Takerman

Επί εποχής HF. Στο βάθος ο Όμηρος ως Νήσος Κύπρος. 

expr naias2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Ναιας ΙΙ καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Τηνου   14 Αυγουστου του 1983 

_Naias II Tinos Aug 1983.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Πω-πω, Απόλλων, ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!  :Smile:  Βλέπω ανοίγει και τους πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες...?? Τους χρησιμοποιούσε στην Τήνο?? Όπως το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ να υποθέσω...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Eτσι ακριβως φιλε rafina-lines!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Yπερσπανια φωτο που το πλοιο μετραει ισως μερες απο το πρωτο του δρομολογιο στην Ελλαδα

----------


## rafina-lines

> _Eτσι ακριβως φιλε rafina-lines!!!_


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εξήγηση, φίλε μου!!!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Και στον Πειραιά το είχα δει να τους χρησιμοποιεί τους πλαϊνούς. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, το θυμάμαι κάποιες φορές να πέφτει με την πλώρη στου Τζελέπη στο "Γ" και να φεύγει με ανάποδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και στον Πειραιά το είχα δει να τους χρησιμοποιεί τους πλαϊνούς. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, το θυμάμαι κάποιες φορές να πέφτει με την πλώρη στου Τζελέπη στο "Γ" και να φεύγει με ανάποδα.


 Πάντα έτσι έπεφτε τότε απέναντι από τον ανταγωνιστή του το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ,φάτσα κάρτα από τα λεωφορεία της πλατείας Καραϊσκάκη.¶λλωστε κ τα δύο εκεί ξεχειμώνιαζαν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ   αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1997

_1997 Naias II at Tinos.jpg
_Για τον φιλο BEN BRUCE_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο TSS APOLLON για την μοναδικη φωτο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1997
> 
> _1997 Naias II at Tinos.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο BEN BRUCE_


 Πολύ ζωντανή φωτό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου εχοντας ροτα την Συρα 

_1997 Naias II   Tinos.jpg
_Για τον φιλο Ilias92_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Τι λες ρε Γιώργη τώρα. Τι απίστευτες και ζωντανές φώτο είναι αυτές?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

*NAIAS II* πρωινη αναχωριση το καλοκαιρι του 1999

naias II (119).jpg

ειδικη αφιερωση στον ilias_1992

----------


## giorgos....

T.S.S APOLLON και BEN BRUCE, ο ένας κόβει και ο άλλος ράβει. Πανέμορφες.

----------


## Ilias 92

> _ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου εχοντας ροτα την Συρα 
> 
> _1997 Naias II   Tinos.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο Ilias92_





> *NAIAS II* πρωινη αναχωριση το καλοκαιρι του 1999
> 
> naias II (119).jpg
> 
> ειδικη αφιερωση στον ilias_1992



Να σας ευχαριστήσω και τους δυο πάρα πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις, είχα την χαρά να σας γνωρίσω εχτές από κοντά.

----------


## Takerman

Άφιξη στη Μύκονο το 1998. Το Superferry II μόλις είχε αναχωρήσει.

naiasII 1998.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!! 
Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Takerman τοσο εσενα οσο και τον φωτογραφο για τις ομορφιες που μας χαριζετε!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_NΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1995

_1995   NAIAS II Tinos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπλα φανταστικη & συλλεκτικη

----------


## ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ-ΤΗΝΟΣ

Kαταπληκτική φωτογραφία

----------


## Takerman

Απόπλους από την Σύρο το 2000.

expr naias 2000.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Takerman

Η συνέχεια από το post 913 με την μανούβρα.

naiasII 1998 2.jpg naiasII 1998 3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ναυτικές μανούβρες με αριστερή στροφή, την πλώρη στα 2 μέτρα...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ναυτικές μανούβρες με αριστερή στροφή, την πλώρη στα 2 μέτρα...



Ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει διαφορετικά είναι  να γυρίσει από έξω και να μπει με ανάποδα.Και έτσι ή τη πλώρη στα δύο μέτρα ή η πρύμη έξω για καφεδάκι.

----------


## capten4

Μανουβρα που διδαξε ο Τζωρτζης, με το Χρυση Αμμος 2.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mυθικες φωτο!Η χαρα του καπτα Αντρεα ηταν αυτες οι μανουβρες στο νησι του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η συνέχεια από το post 913 με την μανούβρα.
> 
> naiasII 1998 2.jpg naiasII 1998 3.jpg


 Την εξαιρετική ναυτοσύνη κ χαρακτήρα του καπτα-Ανδρέα Νάζου είχα την ευκαιρία να τα διαπιστώσω όταν δόκιμος ακόμα, τον είχα πλοίαρχο στο Δ/Ξ ΕΛΕΝΗ Μ. του Μαμιδάκη.
Στο βάθος το ΜΑRCO POLO.

----------


## proussos

Untitled-9_16.jpg
*
Ένα ταξίδι στο χθες...κάπου στο 1989-1990 !
Στο http://www.lifo.gr/lifoland/magic-ci...der=o#comments
θα βρείτε κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1998

_Naias II Tinos 1998.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

...απο τις μεγαλες αδυναμιες!Ευχαριστω!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΝΑΙΑΣ  λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου σ'εναν καταπλου το καλοκαιρι του 2000

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα πιο αγαπημενα.Πλοιαρχος τοτε ο Αναργυρος Σαρρης και  υπαρχος ο Γιαννης Παρασκευας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΝΑΙΑΣ ποζαρει ομορφα στον φωτογραφικο φακο του Τηνιου καραβολατρη ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ σ'εναν καταπλου στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2000

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολεμικη φωτο!Απο τον φιλο μας Λεανδρο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΝΑΙΑΣ παρεα με το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ ΙΙ στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2000 

_LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΝΑΙΑΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2000 

_Β000014 LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο Comte de Nice απο το NAVI E ARMATORI και τον χρηστηEltarangu

1435063651.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πράγματι μοναδική.'Αραγε ποιό να είναι το φορτηγοποστάλι πίσω;

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πολύ μάχιμο βαπόρι που για το μέγεθος του άντεχε πολύ θάλασσα. Αυτό μαζί με το Παναγία Τήνου δύο από τους πραγματικούς θρύλους της ακτοπλοίας........

----------


## renetoes

> Μοναδικη φωτο Comte de Nice απο το NAVI E ARMATORI και τον χρηστηEltarangu
> 
> 1435063651.jpg


Τέλεια φωτογραφία. Πού ειναι η άγκυρα?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τέλεια φωτογραφία. Πού ειναι η άγκυρα?



Πισω απο το κοντεινερ που ειναι πισω απο το Πεζω 204

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μόλις που ξεχωρίζει το όκκι.

----------


## renetoes

> Πισω απο το κοντεινερ που ειναι πισω απο το Πεζω 204


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, τελικά την είδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS II ως COMPTE DE NICE μολις βγηκε το 1966 χωρις την εξτρα υπερκατασκευη πισω απο τη γεφυρα που μπηκε αργοτερα

ggggg.JPG

.....και η ιστορια του στα γαλλικα....


44g4g.JPG

Αρχικο ονομα ηταν το PROVENCE

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994

_1994 NAIAS II.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ To  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΝΑΙΑΣ  λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου σ'εναν καταπλου το καλοκαιρι του 2000  

_000161leandros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπιστευτη φωτο του τηνιου καραβοατρη ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ που μας ανεβασε ο φιλος  TSS APOLLON

----------


## BOBKING

δείτε  αυτό  το   βίντεο προσωπικό δώρο σε   όλους  τους  φίλους του  φόρουμ     
*To Naias 2 παροπλισμένο - YouTube*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το βιντεακι μας ξεναγει και συναμα ξυπνα νοσταλγικες αναμνησεις!
Ευχαριστουμε φιλε BOBKING!_

----------


## BOBKING

δείτε και  κάτι  ακόμη βεβαία δεν  ξέρω αν  έχει ξαναμπεί  στο θέμα και  κάτι   ακόμη  *NAIAS II SYROS 1992 ,NAIAS II* 
αυτά τα δυο  είναι  το cristmas present μου

----------


## BOBKING

naias 2 go to aliaga  scrap foto efoplistis  :Apologetic:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και το όνομα του πίσω ρυμουλκού...''ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ'' τυχαίο?.....ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και το όνομα του πίσω ρυμουλκού...''ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ'' τυχαίο?.....ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!!!!!!!!


Τόσα ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ έχει ο Παναγιωτάκης...ε δεν είχε μεγαλώσει κ ο Σπανόπουλος τότε!

----------


## tolaras

Το Ναιάς 2 παροπλισμένο, μέσα από το φακό μιας καραβολάτριας! :Tears Of Joy: 

Αυτή η απέραντη ησυχία μέσα στο βαπόρι, κάνει το βίντεο λίγο τρομακτικό στα μάτια μου... Ίσως γιατί έχω συνηθίσει να ακούω τις μηχανές και την οχλοβοή όταν μπαίνω σε πλοίο... :Fat: 

Στο βίντεο, γίνεται ένα τουρ στους χώρους του πλοίου (κοινόχρηστοι χώροι/ σαλόνια και μπαρ) και στα μπροστινά καταστρώματα του πλοίου...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_FC1pO5Eh4

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ στο λιμανι της Τηνου λιγο πριν αλλαξει ονομα και προβαρει την φορεσια της HELLAS FERRIES  

_000010ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> _ Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ στο λιμανι της Τηνου λιγο πριν αλλαξει ονομα και προβαρει την φορεσια της HELLAS FERRIES  
> 
> _000010ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg


Εξαιρετική και πιο πολύ σπάνια φωτογραφία του όμορφου αυτού γαλλικού σκαριού συγκινούμαι βλέπω τέτοιες φωτογραφίες από το παρελθόν

----------


## BOBKING

...Το Ναιάς ΙΙ με τα χρώματα της Hellas Ferries για όλους τους φίλους του...!!!!!!! 
d1ea2ff312c04a02a6080c028d957f45.png


(Φωτογραφία του Αντώνη Λαζάρη κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## hayabusa

> ...Το Ναιάς ΙΙ με τα χρώματα της Hellas Ferries για όλους τους φίλους του...!!!!!!! 
> d1ea2ff312c04a02a6080c028d957f45.png
> 
> 
> (Φωτογραφία του Αντώνη Λαζάρη κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)


Στη Μύκονο, στο παλιό λιμάνι !

----------


## BOBKING

> Στη Μύκονο, στο παλιό λιμάνι !


Πολύ Σωστά  :Smile: 
Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου με τα χρώματα της Agapitos Lines για εσένα με ειδική αφιέρωση για τα εκπληκτικά βίντεο σου από ψηλά  
7f3d1734abd048eda1fe8565ab06ed1f.png


(κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## hayabusa

> Πολύ Σωστά 
> Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου με τα χρώματα της Agapitos Lines για εσένα με ειδική αφιέρωση για τα εκπληκτικά βίντεο σου από ψηλά  
> 7f3d1734abd048eda1fe8565ab06ed1f.png
> 
> 
> (κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)


Aγαπημένη πλοίο. Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου  :Smile:

----------


## BOBKING

> Aγαπημένη πλοίο. Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου


Και μένα από τα αγαπημένα μου ,ο λόγος γνωστός ,τα ατελείωτα καταστρώματα του
Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου με τα σίνιαλα της Ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας ΌΙΑ τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1983 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά χαρισμένη σε εσένα 
an0380.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Και για να δούμε ένα φωτογραφικό κολλάζ που έκανα για το πλοίο το 2003 όταν έφυγε διάλυση ώστε να το θυμάμαι πως ήταν στις δόξες του οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το φυλλάδιο της Agapitos Lines 1993 χαρισμένες σε όλο το φόρουμ και σε εσένα φίλε hayabusa 
PhotoScan 50.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Θα μας τρελάνεις κυριακάτικα !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BOBKING

Ακριβώς αυτό  :Very Happy:  
Ένα ακόμη γνήσιο ποστάλι το Ναιάς ΙΙ στα νιάτα του δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να αναφέρω σε ποιόν την αφιερώνω 
fc01f079bdbd49738de9931e93ef65f2.png


(κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακριβώς αυτό  
> Ένα ακόμη γνήσιο ποστάλι το Ναιάς ΙΙ στα νιάτα του δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να αναφέρω σε ποιόν την αφιερώνω 
> fc01f079bdbd49738de9931e93ef65f2.png
> 
> 
> (κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)


 Όταν λέμε γνήσιο ποστάλι,εννοούμε το κλασικό Ε/Γ αυτό που έπαιρνε μόνο επιβάτες. :Fat:

----------


## BOBKING

> Όταν λέμε γνήσιο ποστάλι,εννοούμε το κλασικό Ε/Γ αυτό που έπαιρνε μόνο επιβάτες.


Α συγνώμη τότε ,δεν γνώριζα την έννοια της λέξης θα έπρεπε να πληροφορήσω από την αρχή ότι δεν είμαι του επαγγέλματος και πάλι συγνώμη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Α συγνώμη τότε ,δεν γνώριζα την έννοια της λέξης θα έπρεπε να πληροφορήσω από την αρχή ότι δεν είμαι του επαγγέλματος και πάλι συγνώμη


 Δεν χρειάζεται συγγνώμη :Fat:  Πολλοί εδώ δεν είναι του επαγγέλματος.

----------


## BOBKING

> Δεν χρειάζεται συγγνώμη Πολλοί εδώ δεν είναι του επαγγέλματος.


Εντάξει τότε το Ναιάς ΙΙ ήταν από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία με αυτό πήγαινα κάθε χρόνο διακοπές στην Σύρο την πατρίδα της γυναίκας μου που εκεί την πρωτογνώρισα αν και στην γραμμή υπήρχαν πολύ καλύτερα πλοία σε θέμα άνεσης αυτό πλοίο με ενθουσίαζε πάντα αν και εσωτερικά δεν ήταν ότι καλύτερο βολευόμουν άνετα πάντα το αγαπημένο μου μέρος στο πλοίο ήταν το μπαλκονάκι στην πλώρη κάτω από την γέφυρα όμορφες εποχές που ήταν τότε  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tο Comte de Nice  σε ενα  oμορφο σλαιντ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-COL...kAAOSwn7JYELbV

----------


## BOBKING

...Φίλε μου hayabusa θέλω να σου αφιερώσω αυτήν την φωτογραφία με το Ναίας ΙΙ εν πλω. Θα υπάρχει και συνέχεια...!!! 
ccce803b37854e668ebe5910dcf3edaa.png


(Κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## hayabusa

Υπέροχη. Σε ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## esperos

Μια πρωινή  αναχώρηση από  Πειραιά, από τα παλιά

L B&W367.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Υπέροχη. Σε ευχαριστώ


...Μετά την υπέροχη φωτογραφία του φίλου esperos θέλω να σου αφιερώσω και αυτήν εδώ...Από μια άλλη άποψη του πλοίου...!!!
109_NAIAS_II.jpg


http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετική! Και με τα σινιαλα της οικογενειακής εταιρείας Κατσουλακου, κατα τη γνώμη μου η καλύτερη περίοδος του πλοίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετική! Και με τα σινιαλα της οικογενειακής εταιρείας Κατσουλακου, κατα τη γνώμη μου η καλύτερη περίοδος του πλοίου.


K η άλλη,οικογενειακή ήταν αλλά όχι  ό,τι καλύτερο! :Distrust:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματιο ετσι ηταν με την Β'οικογενιακη εταιρεια του ομως απο το 1994 και μετα,λογω ανταγωνισμου, πηρε τα πανω του το πλοιο και απο ταχυτητα ωραρια πληρωμα και λιγο εφτιαξαν τα μετρια ,κατα την γαλλικη παραδοση ή μαλλον sncm, σαλονια του

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΝΑΙΑΣ  καταπλους στο λιμανι της Συρου τον Ιουλιο του 2000

_EXPRESS NAIAS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ   στο λιμανι του Πειραια με τα  σινιαλα της εταιρειας  Κατσουλακου  οπως το απαθανατισε ο φακος του  Peter  J Fitzpatrick στο SHIPSPOTTING_

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2737723

----------


## andria salamis

[QUOTE=T.S.S. APOLLON;596130]_Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ   στο λιμανι του Πειραια με τα  σινιαλα της εταιρειας  Κατσουλακου  οπως το απαθανατισε ο φακος του  Peter  J Fitzpatrick στο SHIPSPOTTING_

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2737723 



[/QUOT

ομορφη φωτο απο ενα αγαπημενο καραβι.

----------

